# Forum About Russia Politics  Что произойдет в восточной Украине? (Eastern Ukraine?)

## Hanna

A thread particularly focussed on the events in Eastern Ukraine after EuroMaidan and the change of government in Kiev.  
I am totally confused and can't determine what's fact, what's hype, what's wishful thinking and what's lies.  
I don't trust any Western media and I don't fully trust Russian news on this either...   *Some questions*: 
—What is the mothertongue of most people in Eastern Ukraine, i.e. Donetsk, Kharkov, Lugansk. 
—Can they speak the other language and how hard is it -  is it a sensitive issue / big deal? 
Are there people there who actually regard themselves as Russian, like people in Crimea? Or do they regard themselves as Ukrainians with Russian as mothertongue? 
—How can Kiev satisfy the demands of the protesters in Donetsk and is it necessary? 
—What exactly are the goals of the protesters in Eastern Ukraine? 
—Are they really being discriminated or are they just exaggerating? 
—Why are they so against the new government and the change, what exactly is it they fear? 
—How many are happy to be Ukrainians ans how many are hoping of a repetition of Crimea?
—Can Putin be trusted when he says that Russia will never enter Eastern Ukraine?
—What is the economic situation for people in Eastern Ukraine. Are most OK, or really struggling to cope?

----------


## vikk

Все эти вопросы задают сейчас также и жители России. Надо немного подождать, время покажет и даст ответы на многие вопросы.

----------


## Ramil

> *Some questions*:

 Disclaimer: I live in Russia so I'm biased. I won't even pretend to be free from the propaganda infuence.   *—What is the mothertongue of most people in Eastern Ukraine, i.e. Donetsk, Kharkov, Lugansk.*  
Here's the language distribution map:   *—Can they speak the other language and how hard is it -  is it a sensitive issue / big deal?* 
I think you can speak any language you want. I don't think there's really a problem with different languages in Ukraine.  *Are there people there who actually regard themselves as Russian, like people in Crimea? Or do they regard themselves as Ukrainians with Russian as mothertongue?* 
There are Russians, there are Ukrainians, there are Tartars and there are a dozen more various nationalities who live there. Intermarriages happen quite frequently. Regardless of what nationalists say, the former USSR has very high percent of common genes.  *—How can Kiev satisfy the demands of the protesters in Donetsk and is it necessary?* 
Hanna, how can a government (any government) satisfy the demands of regional population? Depends on the government, I guess.  *—What exactly are the goals of the protesters in Eastern Ukraine?* 
Better life, ultimately. Security, safety, stability. They disagree upon the methods to achieve that I'm afraid. Some see that the best way is to join Russia, some think that the federalization of Ukraine is the only way out of the situation, some say that Ukraine must remain unitarian, etc. 
The politicians are all idiots because the people who truly know how to govern a state work as taxi drivers usually.  ::   *—Are they really being discriminated or are they just exaggerating?* 
There are really some facts of discriminations but the media exagerrates them 'just a little bit' (out of proportions sometimes). Generally the media lies. All media.  *—Why are they so against the new government and the change, what exactly is it they fear?* 
Instability, insecurity, changes to the worse. Many fears are inspired by the media. Many fears are true, in fact. That too - they didn't vote for this 'new government'. They fear that this 'new government' are thiefs (this is probably true).  *—How many are happy to be Ukrainians ans how many are hoping of a repetition of Crimea?*
Dunno, really. Statistically speaking there bound to be the happy ones there. I don't think it's even possible to answer your question objectively.  *—Can Putin be trusted when he says that Russia will never enter Eastern Ukraine?*
Reasonably you can trust these words. Generally - you can't trust any politician. If the situation changes tomorrow he'll forget about these words. But it's in his best interests not to allow this situation to deteriorate so badly.  *—What is the economic situation for people in Eastern Ukraine. Are most OK, or really struggling to cope?*
Well, right now the situation with the economics can be described as 'totally f.cked up'. (really I don't even wish to pick another word for the description).

----------


## Basil77

> —What is the mothertongue of most people in Eastern Ukraine, i.e. Donetsk, Kharkov, Lugansk.

 These 3 regions are mostly Russian-speaking. You visited  Odessa and Kiev for example and you should experienced that Odessa is mostly Russian speaking and Kiev is about 50/50. But if you look at Ramil's map the area wich shown as Ukrainian speaking is not so homogeneous either. In Chernigov and Sumy they speak a mix of Ukrainian and Russian. I'd say it's Ukrainan, but with many Russian words instead of Ukrainian. For example I never heard they say "дякую" there ("thank you"), only "спасибо". Also from my experience people in cities and industrial towns there use more Russian words while people in villages use more Ukrainian words. When I came to Ukraine for the first time I almost couldn't understand language spoken at Ukrainian TV but I could easily understad what "Ukrainan speaking" people say around me.  

> —Can they speak the other language and how hard is it -  is it a sensitive issue / big deal?

 Russian is understood by 100% of population. Most Ukrainian speakers can also speak it without any noticable accent except using soft Ukrainian "г" sound instead of hard Russian one, but many people in south Russia also speaks with such "г".  

> Are there people there who actually regard themselves as Russian, like people in Crimea? Or do they regard themselves as Ukrainians with Russian as mothertongue?

 Actually there are not much differences between eastern Ukrainans and Russians besides language. For example about 30% of Russians in Russia has Ukrainan heritage. People with Ukrainian surnames call themselves Russians in Russia while Russian-speaking people with Russian surnames in Ukraine call themselves Ukrainan.  It's all very complicated and depends on political preferences mostly.  

> —How can Kiev satisfy the demands of the protesters in Donetsk and is it necessary?

 I doubt it. I feel very sorry for protesters in Donetsk, Lugansk and Kharkov, because there are already cruel repressions against them being done and it's only the beginning. For example there are some reports that the guy whom they elected as "people's governor" on some meeting and who was arrested and dragged to Kiev was tortured till death already.  

> —Can Putin be trusted when he says that Russia will never enter Eastern Ukraine?

 I doubt he can be trusted after he said just a couple of weeks ago on press-conference that Russia is not going to annex Crimea.

----------


## Hanna

Thanks guys! 
This is like a political soap opera playing out on TV before our very eyes..... And It-Ogo is living right in the middle of it. 
It's crazy...  I just hope it works out in such a way that people are better off afterwards.  
I don't know about Russia, but this crisis has brought out the absolutely worst in the EU. They are stirring things up and making promises they will never be able to keep, and threats they know are nonsense. Meanwhile this is probably the biggest come-uppance for Russia in at least two decades.  
Have you heard anything  more about potential "refugees" from Ukraine to Russia? 
I actually didn't hear anyone speak Ukrainian in Odessa or Kiev. At least that I  noticed. Maybe because I didn't do much other than walk around and check out the sights and do some shopping. However everything written was in Ukrainian in Kiev.

----------


## Ramil

> Have you heard anything  more about potential "refugees" from Ukraine to Russia?

 Billions of them cross the border every day.  ::

----------


## Paul G.

Statistic of using Ukrainian dialect (by yandex.ru, 2010):   
As you can see, 80-90% of the people use Great-Russian dialect in everyday situations. Even in such russophobe regions as Ivano-Frankovskaya they use Ukrainian dialect only for 30%.
It's not an official statistic, of course, just for your information. 
Also there is an official conclusion of some European commission (I don't remember how it's named), according to the conclusion, Great-Russian dialect is native for more than 80% of the Ukrainian citizens (I don't remember exact numbers, it's something like 83% or 87%).

----------


## Ramil

Paul, this map doesn't give you the representation of actual speakers. If I query Google in English simply because I cannot find necessary information in Russian doesn't mean that I'm an elf in Mordor English speaker in Russia. They query in Russian because there is far more information available in Russian than in Ukrainian.

----------


## Hanna

Another thing that is so totally ridiculous about all this is that several countries pretend like they are in some kind of grave danger of a "Russian invasion" because of the events in Crimea (that were obviously a once-in-a-lifetime completely unique situation, and hardly a hostile invasion.) 
I don't know if they are so silly as to genuinely believe that Putin would randomly strike out at Estonia, Poland or Finland just for the heck of it (because Russia *really* needs more pine forest.... ) or if they are playing a game, in that case, to what end?  
It seems a lot of people almost WANT to play Cold War v. 2.0 and Crimea is the perfect excuse.

----------


## Ramil

Cold War suited everyone. It was 'them and us', 'good and evil', 'black and white'. And all problems could be shrugged off as 'the actions of our enemies'. 
Some people think it will be easier to live in a black and white world.

----------


## Paul G.

*Hanna*, please stop speaking about "invasion". It's a vocabulary of Ukrainian Nazis and the Western Media.
There was no invasion at all, Russian troops are situated in Crimea for more than 20 years according to the Agreements between Russia and Ukraine. Moreover, if we consider history of Crimea, we will see that the Russian military base has been existing more 200 years. Of course, an every of those bloody American and European politicians knows that. They keep repeating bullshit about invasion because they are moral bankrupts so they need to hide this fact at any cost.

----------


## Crocodile

Could anybody shed a light on why the mobilization in Ukraine was needed? I mean, by no chance Ukraine could ever take Crimea back military.. To stop potential Russian invasion into the Eastern Ukraine (which they could not and a couple of C-300 won't help)? Or, maybe to use the military to 'restore order' in some of the Eastern Ukrainian cities? Are there any indications so far?

----------


## 14Russian

> *Hanna*, please stop speaking about "invasion". It's a vocabulary of Ukrainian Nazis and the Western Media.
> There was no invasion at all, Russian troops are situated in Crimea for more than 20 years according to the Agreements between Russia and Ukraine. Moreover, if we consider history of Crimea, we will see that the Russian military base has been existing more 200 years. Of course, an every of those bloody American and European politicians knows that. They keep repeating bullshit about invasion because they are moral bankrupts so they need to hide this fact at any cost.

 It's as close to an invasion as you can get.   So what if they are situated there?   How many times did they threaten Ukrainians back then from being in the area?   How many times did they fire warning shots?   Also, the referendum was probably rigged - 120% voter turnout?  LOL   Also, no option for 'status quo' - even though that would be a low percentage vote.   It still needs to be an option.   Pootin just utilizes the illusion of 'democracy' to get the desired result.   But, of course, you Putinoids are rarely objective.   There's a lot of Russian sites that even express this (check vk) so it's not 'Western' propaganda or 'Russophobia' as you'll contend.   It's common sense (Deleted. L.).

----------


## Paul G.

> It's as close to an invasion as you can get. So what if they are situated there?   How many times did they threaten Ukrainians back then from being in the area?   How many times did they fire warning shots?

 These "warning shots" were against some stupid Ukrainian soldiers who were provoking a conflict. All the commands of the illegal Government are criminal, so to prevent the Ukrainian squads from doing foolishness, Russian troops blocked their Ukrainian colleagues and partially disarmed them.   

> Also, the referendum was probably rigged - 120% voter turnout?

 This bullshit about 123% was derived from a mistake made by the official of Crimea. He pronounced (only one time) the numbers wrong right on the air, thus this mistake was immediately multiplied by the enemies of Russia. 
P.S. Read this for your education: Invasion of Grenada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, (Вытерто. Л.)

----------


## it-ogo

> Paul, this map doesn't give you the representation of actual speakers. If I query Google in English simply because I cannot find necessary information in Russian doesn't mean that I'm an elf in Mordor English speaker in Russia. They query in Russian because there is far more information available in Russian than in Ukrainian.

 As far as I understand it is Yandex statistics that is the statistics of the search engine used almost exclusively by Russian speakers. Google is more popular in Ukraine actually - I have seen the statistics somewhere.

----------


## Hanna

> Also, the referendum was probably rigged - 120% voter turnout?  LOL

 
This is so ridiculous, spiteful and arrogant that it makes me think of a pre-programmed bot.  
If you had watched the thing on TV, or bothered to read a paper, you would have seen that the participation was in the early 80s per cent which makes perfect sense in light of it being a really important referendum. 
Here you go, they are beginning to struggle to keep up the propaganda spiel. http://www.aftonbladet.se/kultur/aag...cle18576708.ab

----------


## E-learner

> To stop potential Russian invasion into the Eastern Ukraine (which they could not and a couple of C-300 won't help)?

  At least to make an effort. That's what they say anyway. Яценюк предупредил Путина, что попытка захватить Восток приведет к полноценной войне - Новости Украины. Главное�

----------


## it-ogo

> —What is the mothertongue of most people in Eastern Ukraine, i.e. Donetsk, Kharkov, Lugansk.

 Russian. As well as in the most Ukrainian big cities including Kiev.   

> —Can they speak the other language and how hard is it -  is it a sensitive issue / big deal?

 There is no problem in reading/understanding Ukrainian but speaking is more difficult as almost noone in the East actually speaks Ukrainian and there is no practice.   

> Are there people there who actually regard themselves as Russian, like people in Crimea? Or do they regard themselves as Ukrainians with Russian as mothertongue?

 When people here say "Russian" or "Ukrainian" mostly they don't mean nation (like it is in Europe). Mostly it means ethnic backgroung (=национальность) which is a formal parameter that doesn't depend on one's choice. You see, in USSR we had a paragraph in our internal passports "национальность" and it mostly was automatically defined as "национальность" of the father (as far as I remember). And it has nothing to do with either mothertongue or citizenship or self-identification. There is no such paragraph in contemporary passports but the habit persists. There is a tendency to mean actual citizenship by "Ukrainian" but it is not a mainstream yet.   

> —How can Kiev satisfy the demands of the protesters in Donetsk and is it necessary? 
> —What exactly are the goals of the protesters in Eastern Ukraine?

 I don't know about their goals. I don't know personally any protester and info about their demands comes contradictory. The sane formulations I remember are "to join Russia" or "to have more decentralization - more rights for the regions". The first one depends on Poo's tanks and "green humanoids", not on Kiev. The second is actually already accepted by Kiev as a goal (before Crimean invasion). But it requires changes in Constitution that requires a national referendum. As far as I know referendum is impossible with a part of the country is occupied by the enemy. So I have no idea how exactly it can be overcome.   

> —Are they really being discriminated or are they just exaggerating?

 Who is exaggerating? Russian TV just produces complete gibberish. What is discrimination? You can speak Russian wherever and whenever you like (unless you are a professional talking head in specifically Ukrainian-language TV show or like, but there are abundant Russian-language TV shows for you). There are more literature comes in Russian than in Ukrainian and Russian is actually way more widespread than literary Ukrainian (not accounting for all kind of dialects and mixtures). Positions of Russian in Ukraine are stronger than positions of the Ukrainian. The "only state language is Ukrainian" problem is a frantic attempt to save Ukrainian (as a national symbol) from complete vanishing (like it is going on with Belarussian in Belarus).   

> —Why are they so against the new government and the change, what exactly is it they fear?

 I doubt they fear anything. Maybe they want Russian wages which are supposedly higher or just enjoy participating in disorders?   

> —How many are happy to be Ukrainians ans how many are hoping of a repetition of Crimea?

 Happy? Nobody is happy. But there are people who understand that they are responsible for their lives and country. And there are many people who don't care where to live just want to live better. Maybe most stupid of the latter for some reason hope that uncle Poo will come and happily share with them his oil-and-gas incomes.    

> —Can Putin be trusted when he says that Russia will never enter Eastern Ukraine?

 Well... before I relied on his sanity and common sense but after Crimean invasion I can expect everything.   

> —What is the economic situation for people in Eastern Ukraine. Are most OK, or really struggling to cope?

 Depends on your standards. If compared to the first half of 1990-s we all are insanely rich.  ::  All who survived 1990-s.

----------


## Lampada

> These "warning shots" were against some stupid Ukrainian soldiers who were provoking a conflict. All the commands of the illegal Government are criminal, so to prevent the Ukrainian squads from doing foolishness, Russian troops blocked their Ukrainian colleagues and partially disarmed them.   
> This bullshit about 123% was derived from a mistake made by the official of Crimea. He pronounced (only one time) the numbers wrong right on the air, thus this mistake was immediately multiplied by the enemies of Russia. 
> P.S. Read this for your education: Invasion of Grenada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, (Вытерто. Л.)

 I repeat. One more time I have to delete personal insults, you'll be banned for 7 days.

----------


## Basil77

I can confirm from today's phone-talks: there are massively military presence at Konotop, Putivl, Sumy and Belopolye (check the map below). Soldiers are digging trenches and so.      
People from these towns who told me that (they are my good friends and relatives) say that soldiers and even officers are totally demoralised, even guys from western regions have zero will to fight with "Russian agressors". They are all discussing the main problem: should they desert or surrender to Russians (yes, they really belive that it's an invasion incoming). I feel really sorry for them.

----------


## Paul G.

> I repeat. One more time I have to delete personal insults, you'll be banned for 7 days.

 ...and this damn forum will be blocked indefinitely. 
And the new one will start as soon as it's possible.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Hmmm, nothing in there about threatening DOS attacks...

----------


## Paul G.

*Throbert McGee*, is this a guy who was unhappy in marriage? 
It's offtopic, though.

----------


## 14Russian

> These "warning shots" were against some stupid Ukrainian soldiers who were provoking a conflict. All the commands of the illegal Government are criminal, so to prevent the Ukrainian squads from doing foolishness, Russian troops blocked their Ukrainian colleagues and partially disarmed them. 
> This bullshit about 123% was derived from a mistake made by the official of Crimea. He pronounced (only one time) the numbers wrong right on the air, thus this mistake was immediately multiplied by the enemies of Russia.

 So, he's inept then.    I don't buy the 'warning shots' excuse, sorry.   But, you and others supporting this farce didn't comment on this:
" Also, no option for 'status quo' - even though that would be a low percentage vote. It still needs to be an option. Pootin just utilizes the illusion of 'democracy' to get the desired result." 
I'ts probably the most blatant and obvious among the assertions that the referendum wasn't fair.   Just because a majority votes to secede, whether it's 50 + 1 or over 80%, there needs to be balance with the referendum.   Who arranged it?   Pro-Russian Crimean officials.   Who decided the wording and questioning?   Same.   Yes, Russian soldiers were already there.   Big deal.   It just made it that much easier to take over and ensure they get the results they wanted.   For the record, I think the referendum would have went, more or less the same so I am arguing only on principle and the ethical viewpoint.   Of course, few seem to care about that here.   Also, I would object to how soon the referendum was taken.   There was little to no consultation with the rest of Ukraine.   Illegal, illegimate, evil beyond anything you can think of etc. etc. blah blah, there are arguments to support any of those accusations to a great extent, but there wasn't any consulation or discussion.   Ten days?!?   I think when you break up a country, there should be some discussion and consultation with all parties even if you have issues with them.    
The 123% can be a big pile of BS but it doesn't mean the rest of the argument is discredited.

----------


## Paul G.

> I don't buy the 'warning shots' excuse, sorry.

 It's completely your problem. I don't give a fck, sorry.   

> " Also, no option for 'status quo' - even though that would be a low percentage vote. It still needs to be an option. Pootin just utilizes the illusion of 'democracy' to get the desired result."

 How can I argue with a person who even doesn't know what questions were in the voting paper? You look incompetent.   

> Pro-Russian Crimean officials. Who decided the wording and questioning? Same.

 What do you mean? You think we allow you or other impudent Americans to decide which questions must be? LOL   

> Russian soldiers were already there. Big deal. It just made it that much easier to take over and ensure they get the results they wanted.

 Russian soldiers had nothing to do with the referendum. And you know it for sure. Also they couldn't influence on the result.   

> there wasn't any consulation or discussion.

 With whom? It's the business of Russian people and people of Crimea. All the needed consultations were conducted. Too little time? It's our problem, not yours. When Texas, Scotland or Quebec will separate, I will be the last man who cares about their speed.

----------


## 14Russian

> How can I argue with a person who even doesn't know what questions were in the voting paper? You look incompetent.  
> What do you mean? You think we allow you or other impudent Americans to decide which questions must be? LOL  
> Russian soldiers had nothing to do with the referendum. And you know it for sure. Also they couldn't influence on the result.  
> With whom? It's the business of Russian people and people of Crimea. All the needed consultations were conducted. Too little time? It's our problem, not yours. When Texas, Scotland or Quebec will separate, I will be the last man who cares about their speed.

 "How can I argue with a person who even doesn't know what questions were in the voting paper? You look incompetent."
LOL!   It's been translated and is all over the referendum topics online.   I had it translated, also.   You can't argue because you are not good at debate.  ::  
"What do you mean? You think we allow you or other impudent Americans to decide which questions must be? LOL"
I'm not American.   I know from other posts of yours, you don't respect that Ukrainians might want a voice.    Yes, even if they are misled, they still have a voice in their own country - the parts left, anyway. 
"Russian soldiers had nothing to do with the referendum. And you know it for sure. Also they couldn't influence on the result."
They made sure no one met with anyone in Crimea to talk about it, didn't they?   Your responses are getting tedious. 
"With whom? It's the business of Russian people and people of Crimea. All the needed consultations were conducted."
Sure they were.   I know you value freedoms and rights (yeah, right).   Maybe when you personally feel yours are impinged, you might sing a different tune but your outlook is all self-centered and centric.   It's good that the Russians got what they wanted.   They are misled like Ukrainians, though, but they'll find out soon enough.   However, the *mob majority* rules so at least you like that part of 'democracy' (LOL).    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lampada

> ...and this damn forum will be blocked indefinitely. 
> And the new one will start as soon as it's possible.

 Спасибо за предупреждение.  Я поставлю в известность МастерАдмина.

----------


## Serge_spb

> Statistic of using Ukrainian dialect (by yandex.ru, 2010):   
> As you can see, 80-90% of the people use Great-Russian dialect in everyday situations. Even in such russophobe regions as Ivano-Frankovskaya they use Ukrainian dialect only for 30%.
> It's not an official statistic, of course, just for your information. 
> Also there is an official conclusion of some European commission (I don't remember how it's named), according to the conclusion, Great-Russian dialect is native for more than 80% of the Ukrainian citizens (I don't remember exact numbers, it's something like 83% or 87%).

 Oh boy... 
I haven`t seen such a bullshit for ages. Don`t you think that they simply use Google instead? 
*exhales* Russian propaganda works well for russians. But, not on everyone. Despite of the fact that I`m russian, that never worked for me. Now, why do they dare to try it on a western community?

----------


## Hanna

Can certain people stop discussing Crimea and the referendum in this thread please? You are distracting the topic which is Eastern Ukraine. There is one special thread for Crimea and one generic thread for anything Ukraine-related where you can discuss Crimea.

----------


## Paul G.

> LOL! It's been translated and is all over the referendum topics online. I had it translated, also. You can't argue because you are not good at debate.

 If you had it translated, why did you write this bullshit about "status-quo"? They could vote for Ukraine as well. There was such a question.   

> you don't respect that Ukrainians might want a voice. Yes, even if they are misled, they still have a voice in their own country - the parts left, anyway.

 Firstly, de jure there is no such country as Ukraine. So even if I want to ask someone I can't. Well, Americans can do that because this criminal Ukrainian Government is kinda "twin soul" for them.
Secondly, the right of Nations to self-determination doesn't imply asking someone. A nation just postulates its will and that's all. Of course, you know it, too. Because there is Kosovo's precedent, for example.   

> They made sure no one met with anyone in Crimea to talk about it, didn't they?

 I don't understand the question. What do you mean? Who did meet with? Russian soldiers with the citizens? Or the citizens with each other?
Russian soldiers live in Crimea as ordinary people, with their families etc. I don't understand what you meant.
Anyway, Russian soldiers had nothing to do with the result. They just protected important objects because there was likelihood that Ukraininan soldiers (well, some of them) might fulfil criminal commands from Kiev. I even don't speak about armed Nazi bandits who wanted to come to Crimea and "teach" its inhabitants how to live further. Oh, I'm sure it would be a democratic choice and you would approve it!    

> They are misled like Ukrainians, though, but they'll find out soon enough.

 I don't understand your hint. What will we find out? Make it clear and afterwards we can check it.

----------


## Paul G.

> Can certain people stop discussing Crimea and the referendum in this thread please? You are distracting the topic which is Eastern Ukraine. There is one special thread for Crimea and one generic thread for anything Ukraine-related where you can discuss Crimea.

 Ok, you're right.

----------


## Hanna

> his response to questions, see above.

 Thanks for answering this. (Anyone reading his response, note that he lives in Eastern Ukraine, so his response is super relevant).   
Here is how I understand your response.   Ethnicity is not really relevant to this and people's ethnicity in this part of the world is a complex issues - whether Ukrainian, Russian, a mix or something else.Everybody speaks Russian in everyday life, because it's convenient.People are not well off, but they have seen much worse times if they remember the 1990s.There is no strong sense of nationality in this region - either way.Many people are attracted by the possibility of higher incomes as a result from being Russian citizens rather than Ukrainian._ (Maybe because of the Soviet legacy, a lot of people don't feel a buzz in their heart at the thought of Ukraine, because they grew up identifying themselves primarily as Soviet)_ Nobody is discriminated in Eastern Ukraine and there_ IS_ TV in Russian.The protesters in Eastern Ukraine have not formulated any specific demands and some may be there just to fight with no particular reason.You had a complete u-turn in your view of Russia because Putin choose not to respect Ukraine's borders.

----------


## it-ogo

> [*]Ethnicity is not really relevant to this and people's ethnicity in this part of the world is a complex issues - whether Ukrainian, Russian, a mix or something else.

 Yes, though ethnic jews can have their own view. I did meet in my life several expressions of antisemitism as private opinions, if it is really a problem, only jews can say.  
All other ethnoses are treated the same.   

> Everybody speaks Russian in everyday life, because it's convenient.People are not well off, but they have seen much worse times if they remember the 1990s.There is no strong sense of nationality in this region - either way.Many people are attracted by the possibility of higher incomes as a result from being Russian citizens rather than Ukrainian._ (Maybe because of the Soviet legacy, a lot of people don't feel a buzz in their heart at the thought of Ukraine, because they grew up identifying themselves primarily as Soviet)_ Nobody is discriminated in Eastern Ukraine and there_ IS_ TV in Russian.

 Yes.    

> The protesters in Eastern Ukraine have not formulated any specific demands and some may be there just to fight with no particular reason.

 That's my impression.   

> You had a complete u-turn in your view of Russia because Putin choose not to respect Ukraine's borders.

 Yes.

----------


## Crocodile

I have a question here. The so-called 'temporary government' in Ukraine, as the title suggests, were supposed to be temporary until the new elections would make a new Parliament and a new government. That, I think, was the plan. Now, the temporary government had already signed a couple of historic documents with huge long-term implications. Unilaterally, I stress. Without much consultation with the society. So, my question is when is the new Maidan planned to oust the power-greedy individuals who by all means exceeded their authority and start the trial in the Supreme Court of Ukraine subsequently cancelling their actions as anti-constitutional?

----------


## Ramil

> Now, the temporary government had already signed a couple of historic documents with huge long-term implications. Unilaterally, I stress. Without much consultation with the society.

 I got the impression that this was the plan right from the beginning. Bring up a new government, quickly sell everything they could sell, sign a few compelling treaties and inspire a near civil-war situation. Next Yulya will appear all in white and bring peace to Ukraine.

----------


## it-ogo

> I have a question here. The so-called 'temporary government' in Ukraine, as the title suggests, were supposed to be temporary until the new elections would make a new Parliament and a new government. That, I think, was the plan. Now, the temporary government had already signed a couple of historic documents with huge long-term implications. Unilaterally, I stress. Without much consultation with the society. So, my question is when is the new Maidan planned to oust the power-greedy individuals who by all means exceeded their authority and start the trial in the Supreme Court of Ukraine subsequently cancelling their actions as anti-constitutional?

 After the victory in the war. During the foreign invasion even temporary government obviously have bigger credits.

----------


## Crocodile

> After the victory in a war.

 What war?

----------


## 14Russian

> I have a question here. The so-called 'temporary government' in Ukraine, as the title suggests, were supposed to be temporary until the new elections would make a new Parliament and a new government. That, I think, was the plan. Now, the temporary government had already signed a couple of historic documents with huge long-term implications. Unilaterally, I stress. Without much consultation with the society. So, my question is when is the new Maidan planned to oust the power-greedy individuals who by all means exceeded their authority and start the trial in the Supreme Court of Ukraine subsequently cancelling their actions as anti-constitutional?

 Why don't you explain it?   You had all the answers before.    Most here are cowards and won't.  Or they're Putinoids and repeat the same old story ad nauseum.

----------


## it-ogo

> What war?

 The war Russia is conducting against us.

----------


## Crocodile

There is no war Russia is conducting against Ukraine. Crimea left Ukraine and joined Russia. It's their sovereign democratic right. The 'temporary government' is too busy making huge decisions about the future of Ukraine (which they have no authority to) and not making the immediate important decisions about Ukrainians who actually need their directions (what they actually supposed to do). It's like giving access to your bank account to somebody to pay for the ongoing expenses like phone bills for a couple of months just to find out they have sold your house and purchased a new yacht. Very nice. 
The government should decide how to fairly treat the Ukrainian military personell which is stuck in Crimea, but they have no directions from the government. At the best, the government said they should not surrender, without giving them hope to actually not surrender. Does it mean the Ukrainian government want those guys to die? Hmm..  Заблокированные на Донузлаве украинские моряки требуют от Киева конкретных решений

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Throbert McGee*, is this a guy who was unhappy in marriage? 
> It's offtopic, though.

 I have no idea what Dale Carnegie's marriage was like, and I'm not sure why you bring it up. The point was simply если вы хотите  "завоёвывать друзей и оказывать влияние на людей", то вам следует не намекать настолько публично о какой-нибудь DoS-атаке.  
It's just *very bad manners*, really -- ох, вам не стыдно!   

> What do you mean? You think we allow you or other impudent Americans to decide which questions must be? LOL

 No, but representatives of *all* Ukrainians, including pro-EU Western Ukrainians, should have had input into what the referendum questions were.  
And since we're being impudent, let me make clear that to Americans, there's *really not the slightest difference at all* between хохлы and москали, or between them and бульбаши, for that matter -- as far as we're concerned, *all of you* have an unnatural addiction to borscht and *you all* talk like just Bela Lugosi from _Dracula_, so who the hell can tell you apart?       ::  Robert мечет чеснок к Paul и убежает...

----------


## Crocodile

> Why don't you explain it?

 You see, I'm just asking. I can't possibly know everything and I realize I am just as a victim of propaganda as everybody else. If my question makes somebody think and make their own conclusion, I'm happy enough even if their conclusions are way different than mine. If I get a decent answer to my question, I will happily accept it. An answer in Robert Jordan style ('For Whom the Bell Tolls'): "I will blow up the bridge first, and only then ..." are the only ones I do not want to hear. If you think Russia is acting illegitimate, act fully legitimate and only then you can be right and Russia will be wrong, otherwise at the very best, you're both wrong. IMHO.

----------


## it-ogo

> There is no war Russia is conducting against Ukraine.

 Ah, then it was just a mirage. 
What is your point, Croc? I can be unhappy of Ukr govt actions as well, but what is your conclusion? Ramil for example says that it proves that Ukraine does not exist as a state and nation and should be broken into pieces and divided between neighbours. Basil prefer to have all Ukrainian untermensches under the patronage of great and noble Russia cured and saved from brown fever. You looks to have something to say as well. What is your recipe than?

----------


## Crocodile

> Ah, then it was just a mirage.

 It is your interpretation of the events, there are other interpretations.    

> What is your point, Croc? I can be unhappy of Ukr govt actions as well, but what is your conclusion? [...] What is your recipe than?

 I think you mistake me for a prophet or a life-teacher of a sort, but in reality I'm just a simple-minded crocodile who is looking around, asking questions, thinking about other's opinions, making my conclusions, and re-visiting those conclusions later. I am not about teaching anybody what to do, I can only say things for myself and my personal observations. I personally strongly disapprove of revolutions, you know that. And I disapprove of the latest revolution in Maidan. As usual, the idealists are sacrificing their lives and the criminals who call themselves statesmen are using that for their own benefits disregarding the real needs of the people. I think the question I find in the Internet of the type 'what will happen to the world after the annexation of Crimea? now the world will never be the same' is short-sighted. The story started long before the recent events, and the selection of the coordinate system and the scope of the experiment are very important decisions, you know that better than myself. What else do you want to hear?

----------


## it-ogo

> I think you mistake me for a prophet or a life-teacher of a sort, but in reality I'm just a simple-minded crocodile who is looking around, asking questions, thinking about other's opinions, making my conclusions, and re-visiting those conclusions later. I am not about teaching anybody what to do, I can only say things for myself and my personal observations. I personally strongly disapprove of revolutions, you know that. And I disapprove of the latest revolution in Maidan. As usual, the idealists are sacrificing their lives and the criminals who call themselves statesmen are using that for their own benefits disregarding the real needs of the people. I think the question I find in the Internet of the type 'what will happen to the world after the annexation of Crimea? now the world will never be the same' is short-sighted. The story started long before the recent events, and the selection of the coordinate system and the scope of the experiment are very important decisions, you know that better than myself. What else do you want to hear?

 I mainly disapproved revolution in Maidan as well even if understood its intentions and passion. Surprized? You asked for some new opinions and viewpoints and I provided you with one to show that there are different truths and one should partially accept each to get into situation. You could play with it and analyze the situation from that coordinates, but you preferred not to. Instead you prefer to critisize the Ukrainian govt, which is pointless because everybody see its stupidity and weakness etc. Everybody can see plenty of independent video and documents from inside of the most stupid and ridiculous moments of its functioning in extreme crysis. It is open to the world. But there are close to no independent sources from many other events and organizations. Like what exactly happened in Crimea that night. Or what is going on there now. It is closed to the world and even to the people in immediate proximity. All we see is a performance of the sexy prosecutor and other public actors. You can easily go to Kiev, try to extract bullets from the trees and ask everybody from Berkut fighters (they are easy to find - no hiding) to maidan activists and witnesses, get sincere answers and misinterpret that as you like. But you cant go to Simferopol and try to extract pieces of bombs from the walls of their parliament and government. Why don't you interested in it?

----------


## Hanna

> Ah, then it was just a mirage. 
> What is your point, Croc? I can be unhappy of Ukr govt actions as well, but what is your conclusion?

 He's much better at speculating and criticizing - I tried to pressure him before but he is a bit slippery!  ::  Plus, I think Croc has some "Ukrainian connection".  However I think Crocodile is more sympathetic towards Russia in this particular question than he normally is! Maybe Croc loves Crimea and nostalgia/patriotism finally got the better of him!  
How about this though, it-ogo: If you get rid of the parts of the country that are not really loyal to Kiev anyway, parts of Eastern Ukraine, Southern or wherever (they become independent, or go to Russia), then THE REST of the country can do the "Western" thing, follow all the instructions of the EU, IMF, USA and what not, and eventually become an EU member.  
You want EU membership, right? Because the alternative is some kind of union with Russia & co - a country can't really go it alone, unless it's made of oil or banks like Norway and Switzerland, and even those two have allegiances.  _
(As far as I am concerned, while supporting the opposition and a coup d'etat, the EU has lead Ukraine on this merry piper dance, and owes it to them now, to get Ukraine into the EU). _   *The way it is right now, one half of the country seems to always fight the other, and they are pulling in different directions, meaning the country can never progress!* Belgium is a bit the same; two countries stuck in one and always fighting and pointing fingers. It's turned out extremely expensive for them!  
From the outside perspective it looks like siamese twins, stuck in the same body, trying to walk in different directions! For 22 years now, this has been going on in Ukraine, how much more can you take?  
Don't you agree that it is a stalemate, and something needs to be sacrificed to be able to get the game moving again?  
I guess the alternative is to force everyone to support the new regime and just get on with it... 
But Kiev also needs to keep in mind that minimum requirement for EU membership includes absolutely no territorial disputes in progress, and must be able to demonstrate that it's democratic.

----------


## Paul G.

> The point was simply если вы хотите  "завоёвывать друзей и оказывать влияние на людей", то вам следует не намекать настолько публично о какой-нибудь DoS-атаке. 
> It's just *very bad manners*, really -- ох, вам не стыдно!

 1. I had got the point. But I don't want "to win friends" and blah-blah-blah.
2. If you support violence, be ready to feel the same on your own back. Is it too complicated truth?   

> No, but representatives of *all* Ukrainians, including pro-EU Western Ukrainians, should have had input into what the referendum questions were.

 Mate, you repeat illogical bullshit. If some people living on a territory must ask the Government about their right to independence, the Government (and other citizens) will never allow them to vote for that. It's obvious. And your own American officials already said about that when they explained Kosovo precedent.
I know that Americans are very weak in geography. But what about history? It would be a good idea to organize a referendum about independence in the UK the 18 century. What do you think, why did the bloody American colonists violate the rights of all the peoples of the UK?   

> Robert мечет чеснок *в* Paul и убе*г*ает...

----------


## Paul G.

to Hanna and the others: 
Boys and girls!   *The EU has never offered Ukraine membership! 
They were discussing about association agreements ONLY! It's NOT membership!* 
Let's stop talking here and there about things which don't exist.

----------


## Hanna

> to Hanna and the others: 
> Boys and girls!   *The EU has never offered Ukraine membership! 
> They were discussing about association agreements ONLY! It's NOT membership!* 
> Let's stop talking here and there about things which don't exist.

 
I know! But the Ukrainians (some, anyway) got really excited about it - EuroMaidan uses the EU logo on it's flag. 
The EU loves to lead countries on their little mad piper dance year after year.... Just look at Turkey.... Serbia, Moldova...... And now Ukraine, at least parts of it, is on the hook! 
It's like they go to these countries in the outskirts of current EU, with economical problems and dangle this carrot in front of them, but they never actually deliver. I think the behaviour of the EU in this has been APPALLING from beginning to end. 
 Shameless! Taking advantage of a country that needs HELP from genuine friends, not manipulation and false promises!  
In reality, anyone who knows the basics about the EU will know that Ukraine doesn't qualify for membership, the public in the EU is not in favour of itt....  Plus Brussels don't want and can't accept a country that unstable. The Crimea issue must be resolved because EU member states cannot have any border issues at all.  
No worries I know the reality on this.  
However it seems to me that Ukraine MUST set a course and stick with it.  
Russia and its Eurasion trade zone.
Or the EU   
What can't continue is this crazy situation of going 5 years in one direction, than 5 years in the opposite direction! They will never get anywhere if it continues like that!
Just pick a side, and stick with it!

----------


## Crocodile

> You asked for some new opinions and viewpoints and I provided you with one to show that there are different truths and one should partially accept each to get into situation. You could play with it and analyze the situation from that coordinates, but you preferred not to. Instead you prefer to critisize the Ukrainian govt, which is pointless because everybody see its *stupidity and weakness* etc.

 OMG.. let's clarify my position on that matter, I was sure you got it. I think the statesmen (especially at their highest ranks) are criminals. Ukrainian government is not stupid, they are criminals and they commit criminal acts against people (of their population and of the foreign population) which they find needed to satisfy their own selfish needs. Russian government is exactly the same. EU governments are the same. The US government is the same. The Antarctic Penguins government is the same. Their weakness can only be measured against each other. Ukrainian government is way weaker than Russian government. Russian government is way weaker than EU and US governments combined.  
Crimean government is also full of selfish criminals who are weaker than Ukrainian government. So, when *Russian government* commits criminal acts against *Ukrainian government* and *Crimean government* helps *Russian government* with that, I don't see ANY POINT WHATSOEVER to become 'more and more angry at the *Russians*'!!! So, Crimeans changed the title 'Ukraine' to title 'Russia'. Wow! Big deal! Now, Crimeans are bad bad people, Russians are bad bad people, and Ukrainians are good good people because they are victims of Russian people and Crimean people? That is nonsense! That is my point.  
So, you offer me a 'different point of view' in which Russia is 'stomping with their military boots on your land'. Man.. Using your bombs analogy - how many shell pieces could you take out of YOUR building's walls? If none, then Russia does not do ANYTHING BAD to you personally, so you don't have a reason to be upset! You would still want to go places, maybe have beer with me, Ramil and Hanna somewhere near Yalta on the seashore. You probably don't want to take a storming rifle and Ramil take another storming rifle and go to the battlefield because you agree or disagree with the way some pony-tailed people behave, I guess. What makes you so upset with my point of view? You said that does not suit you and you offer your POV, which is ok by me. But, now you're blaming me for not taking your POV as a starting point. Well, that doesn't work well for me. I don't see why I should take any side in that conflict. Ukrainian government does not let you what you should be able to - go to the seashore and enjoy the Black Sea and the sunshine, oh well, what can we do? At least not to defend their criminal point of view.

----------


## Crocodile

> He's much better at speculating and criticizing - I tried to pressure him before but he is a bit slippery!

 We've been through that, I think. Please, ask me some specific questions and if I can provide specific answers I will try my best.

----------


## it-ogo

> So, you offer me a 'different point of view' in which Russia is 'stomping with their military boots on your land'.

 Nope. I offered you a 'different point of view' about revolution - it was a while ago, probably you forgot already.  
As for "Russia stomping", it is different. It is a public position of my choice as the most worthy. You are not invited to share it. You see, one should support one's nation to be able to produce something of global value or just improve situation around no matter of criminals, rulers or whatever. Something good happens sometimes despite of criminals, no? Being a nation is an energy that can be put to good or bad. And I see and feel that nowadays Russian way of being a nation is strongly destructive to its neighbours and - in a long term - to themselves. I can't dictate a way to be a nation, but that is a disaster and I feel myself obliged to claim it in most provocative manner to remind that there should be rules not to break. 
As for assault rifle, I can hardly be good enough with it for several medical reasons still I don't think it is so bad way to spend my otherwise worthless life. Just to remind of rules.

----------


## Crocodile

> Nope. I offered you a 'different point of view' about revolution - it was a while ago, probably you forgot already.

 I remember now. Something about believing in the spark which could set a fire and make the society a better world. I'm probably way too cynical to share that view however noble that might seem.     

> Being a nation is an energy that can be put to good or bad.

 Yes, I got that too. You feel synergy when you connect with your nation. That's a good feeling, but the thing is that some people have a certain experience in life and they are disillusioned. I don't think you can blame them too.   

> And I see and feel that nowadays Russian way of being a nation is strongly destructive to its neighbours and - in a long term - to themselves. I can't dictate a way to be a nation, but that is a disaster and I feel myself obliged to claim it in most provocative manner to remind that there should be rules not to break.

 That would be way too cool had it been tried by the history and worked. Unfortunately, the history shows not once and not twice that the grandchildren could be going to fight and die for a country which formed by killing their grandparents and taking their land into the larger formation which would be considered the new Motherland from now on. And those who would disagree with that would be killed or enslaved. Sad but true.   

> As for assault rifle, I can hardly be good enough with it for several medical reasons still I don't think it is so bad way to spend my otherwise worthless life. Just to remind of rules.

 I'm pretty sure I hear sarcasm in your voice, because otherwise (as someone who spent some time with the assault rifle) I can assure you there's not a single thing in the world which is more useless and evil than that. And 'evil' in the meaning of 'destructive' (as opposed to 'good' meaning constructive or creative). And please don't ask me for details. Whatever creative you're doing in your life is good and whatever destructive is bad. Teaching somebody else the rules is good as long as it's creative. But teaching somebody else the rules with the assault rifle is bad as you will only teach them the hatred, which would lead to another destruction. That is one of my principles in life.

----------


## it-ogo

> How about this though, it-ogo: If you get rid of the parts of the country that are not really loyal to Kiev anyway, parts of Eastern Ukraine, Southern or wherever (they become independent, or go to Russia), then THE REST of the country can do the "Western" thing, follow all the instructions of the EU, IMF, USA and what not, and eventually become an EU member.

 I wrote many kilobytes of text in Russian about my position in quite sophisticated manner. In short: I am quite tolerant with not having Crimea in Ukraine but strongly unhappy with a way it was made. I believe that the "civilized divorce" was quite possible in realty of Ukraine, if population of Crimea formed and expressed their will explicitly and sequentially.  
Now from the Crimean viewpoint. The army came, put off old Crimean government in unclear way, brought to "power" some marginal politicians, stopped all political processes and open discussions in Crimean society (that were abundant and intensive) and provided the population with new order making clear that it is a fact no matter whoever whatever thinks and votes in Crimea. Now the Crimeans are divided into happy slaves enjoying lack of choice and responcibility, and outcasts who may disagree and therefore in danger. If we remember that the same army conducted and supported effective ethnic cleanings of Georgians in South Ossetia in 2008 without any consequences, I think that bad behavior of Crimean Tatars can cost them much. That's why they are perfectly quiet now unlike several last years. And I doubt that anybody really cared to calculate the votes of that express-referendum. 
From the viewpoint of Ukraine. We experienced heaviest humiliation in the difficult period of time and can never be sure any more that we are safe from foreign military invasion from the East. Ukrainian society is radicalizing and instead of analysing consequences of our revolution and making responsible decisions is put to hysteria of hatred similar to the permanent heavy hatred hysteria of Russia supported by all Russian TV channels 24/7 (about everything - homosexuals, Pussy riot, paedophilia, USA, Europe, Ukraine, Syria etc.) And nothing can be done. Russia got a weak sparring partner in its hatred-chauvinist boxing inspired by Russian authorities to distract the population from economical problems. And that looks like the real reason of the inasion. 
That is my view. 
About EU etc - later.

----------


## it-ogo

> That is one of my principles in life.

 So finally you are not just asking question. You have some principles and don't go to overcome them. No?

----------


## iCake

> So finally you are not just asking question. You have some principles and don't go to overcome them. No?

 Show me a person without any principles. I will try my best to steer clear of them...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Now from the Crimean viewpoint. The army came, put off old Crimean government in unclear way, brought to "power" some marginal politicians, stopped all political processes and open discussions in Crimean society (that were abundant and intensive) and provided the population with new order making clear that it is a fact no matter whoever whatever thinks and votes in Crimea. Now the Crimeans are divided into happy slaves enjoying lack of choice and responcibility, and outcasts who may disagree and therefore in danger.

 As a person who grew up in Crimea and still has a lot of friends and relatives there, including Crimean Tatars, I'm sorry to say that you failed SPECTACULARLY at your attempt at emulating the Crimean POV. And thank you for calling the majority of Crimeans "happy slaves" for having guts to oppose our mock government (peacfully, I might add). You are being very kind.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> So finally you are not just asking question. You have some principles and don't go to overcome them. No?

 Ok, ok, you got me. Do you really want my recipe for what Ukrainians should do under the circumstances? Ok, hear the peoples for the Great Crocodile will tell you exactly what to do with your lives blah-blah-blah.. 
First, Ukraine should recognize the annexation of Crimea. But, there's a catch - Crimea nationalized Ukrainian public property (*stole* that is, oh why? is the government really full of criminals?), so there are two legal things Ukraine should demand:  
1. The independent estimate of the property nationalized, and
2. The independent estimate of the yearly losses to Ukraine (e.g. the excavation of natural gas deposits). 
Then, once the monetary equivalent is established, Ukraine should demand contributions from Russia (and there would be plenty of room for negotiations on that). Then, if Russia does not comply, Ukraine (and other countries) have the full right according to the international law to issue seizures of Russian property worldwide as compensation.  
At the same time, Ukraine should slice its army to about a third of what it is now. That would not compromise the country's security as the recent events clearly showed that Ukrainian defence forces are next to being useless furniture in case they are needed, but they eat a considerable amount of the budget pie on the regular basis. Instead, Ukraine should follow Israel's example: get free money from the US in order to purchase the old US-made weapon and only spend efforts on modernizing that. That way Ukraine's spendings would go to develop the internal IT and applied sciences market to improve on the control of the military vehicles (mainly for the Air Force). In 20 years, Ukrainian air force might become somewhat competitive with Russian air forces. 
Somehow, I'm pretty sure Ukraine's initiative would be greeted with applause throughout the world.  ::  
That way Ukraine will kill two ducks in one shot:  
1. Ukraine will stop its regular contribution to Crimean's budget, and
2. Ukraine will get hefty amounts which could be put in the pocket of Ukrainian politicians spent on improving Ukrainian infrastructure.  ::  
So, after hearing only one of the possible alternatives could you really support of what is happening instead?  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> As a person who grew up in Crimea and still has a lot of friends and relatives there, including Crimean Tatars, I'm sorry to say that you failed SPECTACULARLY at your attempt at emulating the Crimean POV. And thank you for calling the majority of Crimeans "happy slaves" for having guts to oppose our mock government (peacfully, I might add). You are being very kind.

 I am always very kind - that is my natural feature, Mohammad. To provide correct formulations: of course it was MY POV on what is going on in Crimea and on what is going on in Ukraine as a consequence of Crimean annexation.  
I can agree that some people had guts protesting and fighting tatars with plastic bottles full of water before Russian invasion. And I can agree that many (maybe most - now we have no chance to know it for sure) Crimeans have a POV different from my. As for slaves, we'll see - for example Abkhazians proved that they are not puppets of the Kremlin but actual people, when raised against the decision provided by the Kremlin  in 2004-2005. Obviously some day Kremlin's decision will come in contradiction to local interests and then I'll have a chance to change my opinion about slaves and guts. Keep in touch with your friends to not miss the situation. 
One doesn't need guts to oppose mock government but one needs guts to oppose Kremlin.

----------


## it-ogo

> So, after hearing only one of the possible alternatives could you really support of what is happening instead?

 Nope. I mainly agree to your analysis with some additions maybe. But Ukrainian society should survive the hysteria first and put it down in some way (providing that Mr. Poo will spend giant resources to keep it on the same level). Until that no politicians are able to make sane statements and actions and not lose the position. That is the downside of the notorious checks-and-balances machine that actually works in Ukraine even if in a specifis way.

----------


## Crocodile

> But Ukrainian society should survive the hysteria first and put it down in some way (providing that Mr. Poo will spend giant resources to keep it on the same level). Until that no politicians are able to make sane statements and actions and not lose the position.

 Ok, so I think first we have agreement in principle that Ukraine has many legal options (above was just one possible, maybe not even close to be the best one). And the above scenario, however anti-Russian that might sound, might actually be very beneficial for Russia as well. Previously, the gas price agreements between Russia and Ukraine were unclear with the uncertain future. In the new situation, Moscow could just continue to pump the gas with the old prices, but now everybody will understand the fixed amounts and the purpose. So, as usual, that legal stuff could actually improve the relationship between Moscow and Kiev as opposed to what's happening today. And, like I said, the room for the price negotiation could also play well распил и откат in favour of the Russian and Ukrainian criminals in power political elites.  ::  
See? A transposition of the conflict from the domain of political ambitions into the domain of financial ambitions could play well for both sides as the transformations applied in the financial domain (when transposed back) could yield to the benefits in the political domain. The full effect of which is yet to be studied.  ::  
Just say 'no' to the assault rifle!  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> See? A transposition of the conflict from the domain of political ambitions into the domain of financial ambitions could play well for both sides as the transformations applied in the financial domain (when transposed back) could yield to the benefits in the political domain. The full effect of which is yet to be studied.

 Until MP desides to change domains again... and again... and again... And at each new position positively thinking people can find the basis for mutually profitable collaboration cooperation.    

> Just say 'no' to the assault rifle!

 I was pleased to scare you so much. Don't touch my weapon! I sitill didn't finish putting next nick on its club.   Ты бы лучше отреагировал на вот этот пост. Мне действительно очень интересно, что конкретно твои крымские знакомые подразумевают под украинизацией по самое не хочу. А то вот так вот живешь буквально в эпицентре и не замечаешь...

----------


## E-learner

255.jpg
Сегодня в Донецке, Луганске и Мариуполе митингующие потребовали от Януковича вернуться.  ::

----------


## Paul G.

> Сегодня в Донецке, Луганске и Мариуполе митингующие потребовали от Януковича вернуться.

 Всё правильно. Хороший план. Главное, полностью легитимный.
Люди требуют возвращения законного президента, Янукович возглавляет антибандеровские регионы и объявляет их территорией настоящей Украины, где действует Конституция. После чего на штыках российской армии въезжает в Киев. 30-го апреля Ярош принимает яд, через неделю 8 мая бандерами подписывается капитуляция, а 9 мая на Украине, в России и Белоруссии проходит праздничный салют.

----------


## it-ogo

> 255.jpg
> Сегодня в Донецке, Луганске и Мариуполе митингующие потребовали от Януковича вернуться.

 Я же говорю - недовольство есть, вменяемых идей - нет. Вплоть аж даже до такого. Януковича не уважает никто - наверняка соображения типа как у Пауля. Потому, собственно, и по-английску.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Сегодня в Донецке, Луганске и Мариуполе митингующие потребовали от Януковича вернуться.

 Стоит признать - это более, чем удивительно. 
Такое впечатление, что никто толком не знает, что им делать. Кроме, разве что, Яценюка. Правда, на какое государство работает этот человек, впору задуматься. Вряд ли это Украина.

----------


## 14Russian

Interesting article?  The Mafia Ruling Ukraine’s Mobs - The Daily Beast 
It really further destroys the arguments of the Putinoids.   I like it for that reason.  ::  
I chat with a Russian in Moscow who verified this.   Also, a Ukrainian friend said that Putin sent criminals to Ukraine so that is also confirmation.   They told me this before this article was online.

----------


## Hanna

> I wrote many kilobytes of text in Russian about my position in quite sophisticated manner. In short: I am quite tolerant with not having Crimea in Ukraine but strongly unhappy with a way it was made. I believe that the "civilized divorce" was quite possible in realty of Ukraine, if population of Crimea formed and expressed their will explicitly and sequentially.  
> Now from the Crimean viewpoint. The army came, put off old Crimean government in unclear way, brought to "power" some marginal politicians, stopped all political processes and open discussions in Crimean society (that were abundant and intensive) and provided the population with new order making clear that it is a fact no matter whoever whatever thinks and votes in Crimea. Now the Crimeans are divided into happy slaves enjoying lack of choice and responcibility, and outcasts who may disagree and therefore in danger. If we remember that the same army conducted and supported effective ethnic cleanings of Georgians in South Ossetia in 2008 without any consequences, I think that bad behavior of Crimean Tatars can cost them much. That's why they are perfectly quiet now unlike several last years. And I doubt that anybody really cared to calculate the votes of that express-referendum. 
> From the viewpoint of Ukraine. We experienced heaviest humiliation in the difficult period of time and can never be sure any more that we are safe from foreign military invasion from the East. Ukrainian society is radicalizing and instead of analysing consequences of our revolution and making responsible decisions is put to hysteria of hatred similar to the permanent heavy hatred hysteria of Russia supported by all Russian TV channels 24/7 (about everything - homosexuals, Pussy riot, paedophilia, USA, Europe, Ukraine, Syria etc.) And nothing can be done. Russia got a weak sparring partner in its hatred-chauvinist boxing inspired by Russian authorities to distract the population from economical problems. And that looks like the real reason of the inasion. 
> That is my view. 
> About EU etc - later.

 Thanks for this response. It took a while to take it in. 
I am just not that shocked about Crimea. If it was AGAINST the will of the people there, I would condemn it. 
But they seem really happy with very few exceptions.  
After being told what a horrible and aggressive country Russia is for over 10 years now - if this is the worst that Russia does, then I am just not that impressed. The USA does MUCH worse things.  
Of course, it's easy for me to say - it's not my country that is losing a region.  
On the other hand - I live in the UK at the moment, and Scotland is voting about independence. If the independence wins (which it won't...) then they are welcome to leave. 100%, it's their call. If they wanted to join France they'd be welcome too, as far as I am concerned.  
I think Russia acted in an opportunistic way. Not 100% sporting. Discussing the matter with Kiev first, and setting a later date for the referndum would have been more respectful of Ukraine. On the other hand, there was nobody to discuss with, at the time, and the Crimeans were the driving force as far as I understand.  
And as for "naughty" behaviour by a country;  we see so much worse than that in international politics, thinking primarily of the US All Russia did was without bloodshed annex an area they previously had, with people who want to be Russians. Granted, they took advantage of Ukraine's misfortune.  
 I think Ukrainians could have prevented it from happening by being a stable and non-corrupt country. Instead, it was in such a poor state that it could have an area snatched from right under its nose.  
I think that unless Ukraine gets its house in order, this type of thing could continue. Europe / USA will run the economy cream all the profits out of the country. And if total chaos breaks out, Russia might decide to annex more of Ukraine.  
Ukraine needs to sort itself out. The EU and USA are no more friends than Russia. They stirred up people and brought on the situation that lead to this, and now they are using the situation for propaganda purposes. 
Meanwhile the Ukrainians are the losers and victims.

----------


## it-ogo

> ...I am just not that shocked about Crimea. If it was AGAINST the will of the people there, I would condemn it. 
> But they seem really happy with very few exceptions.

 I don't care much about USA crimes for now. Anyway I believe USA in not a threat to the peace in Europe, but Russia is. Europe becomes much less safe place with this new situation.  
Russia is weak. It is really weak, that is why it can't make really much evil and that is why its evil is not compensated by its good because it has neither resources nor will to make good left after making evil. As for USA, it is, for example, still world scientific and technological engine (I doubt that other world together is able to support notable practical sci/tech progress without USA - the money spent and number of papers published are giant but the effect is...) - and many other things you know as well as I do. 
Ukrainian economy and courts are corrupt but Russian economy and courts are corrupt even more - the difference in income is made by money from oil and gas export. Ukraine wants to change. Russia does not want to change and does not want Ukraine to change. I believe the only reason of the Crimea annexation is to prevent Ukraine to change - to keep it poor and to accuse Europe and USA in the poverty of Ukraine to keep Russian citizens calm. Because Crimea is a great encumbrance to Russia economically and politically and I see no reason to annex it other than hurt Ukraine and distract Russians from internal problems.  
USA and Europe are neutral to the Ukraine, but Russia proved to be a sworn enemy and we are forced to seek any help we can get. Also we want to share European values even if sceptical about European buerocracy. 
Annexation wasn't made against the will of the majority of Crimeans, but they had not been asked (whatever referendum performances are made) and they will not be asked about anything any more. And you will not see unhappy Crimeans any more even if they are. 
That's my point.   

> I think Ukrainians could have prevented it from happening by being a stable and non-corrupt country.

 Yes, as I say before, rape victims are mostly responsible for being raped because of their bad behavior, provocative clothes and being too weak to resist. I congratulate you with such kind of logic.

----------


## Basil77

Мелитополь:

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 1. I had got the point. But I don't want "to win friends" and blah-blah-blah.
> 2. If you support violence, be ready to feel the same on your own back. Is it too complicated truth?

 Thanks for being a good sport about the Dracula joke! 
As for your other points, I completely agree that between Kosovo and our own American Revolution (not to mention the North's position in the Civil War!) the U.S. is certainly living in the proverbial glass house, and shouldn't throw stones.   

> And your own American officials already said about that when they explained Kosovo precedent.
> I know that Americans are very weak in geography. But what about history? It would be a good idea to organize a referendum about independence in the UK the 18 century. What do you think, why did the bloody American colonists violate the rights of all the peoples of the UK?

 P.S. Thanks for the grammar corrections! Убежает was really just a typo -- or should I say a "think-o", or brain fart? -- I mean, I know the conjugations of бегать/бежать if I had thought about it for two more seconds. 
However, I really had no idea of the correct preposition if you throw garlic "at" someone (meaning "to throw it in someone's general direction, intending to hit them with it but not necessarily succeeding in hitting the target.") 
I also have great trouble with expressions like "to kiss someone's hand"; "to slap someone's cheek"; "to hit someone in the nose"; "to step on someone's foot," "to pin a medal on someone's coat," "to spill paint/sauce/mud on someone's clothes," etc. (cases where there are logically two direct objects -- the person, and some thing or body part associated with the person.)

----------


## 14Russian

> You see, I'm just asking. I can't possibly know everything and I realize I am just as a victim of propaganda as everybody else. If my question makes somebody think and make their own conclusion, I'm happy enough even if their conclusions are way different than mine. If I get a decent answer to my question, I will happily accept it. An answer in Robert Jordan style ('For Whom the Bell Tolls'): "I will blow up the bridge first, and only then ..." are the only ones I do not want to hear. If you think Russia is acting illegitimate, act fully legitimate and only then you can be right and Russia will be wrong, otherwise at the very best, you're both wrong. IMHO.

 So, the two wrongs make a right logic?   Are you ten?  ::  
Then you stated this in another post:
'There is no war Russia is conducting against Ukraine.'
There's not?!?   LOL!   They surrendered it.   They didn't oppose the anti-democratic methods used.   That's all. 
'Does it mean the Ukrainian government want those guys to die?'
Of course.   Both Putin and the current Ukrainian government don't care about Ukrainians.     
I guess, when you can spread propaganda like Russia does, have criminals in Crimea decide things and brainwash the population into supporting a corrupt and unethical regime, then one can consider it a 'democratic' decision (to become annexed).

----------


## Paul G.

> However, I really had no idea of the correct preposition if you throw garlic "at" someone (meaning "to throw it in someone's general direction, intending to hit them with it but not necessarily succeeding in hitting the target.")

 "На" implies that you throw it "on" from above, as if it falls "on the surface/object". Я бросил чеснок на стол. So when you said "на Paul" (oops, we got a pun here) it means you threw garlic  at Paul from above, for example, from a window.
"В" = "at". Я бросил чеснок в стену. Here I wanted to strike the wall.   

> I also have great trouble with expressions like "to kiss someone's hand"; "to slap someone's cheek"; "to hit someone in the nose"; "to step on someone's foot," "to pin a medal on someone's coat," "to spill paint/sauce/mud on someone's clothes," etc. (cases where there are logically two direct objects -- the person, and some thing or body part associated with the person.)

 to kiss someone's hand = поцеловать [чью-нибудь] руку
to hit someone in the nose = ударить [кого-нибудь] в нос (по носу)
to step on someone's foot = наступить на [чью-нибудь] ногу
to pin a medal on someone's coat = приколоть медаль на [чей-нибудь] мундир/китель

----------


## Ramil

Годный наброс на вентилятор от ЛДПР: Взгляд ЛДПР на исторические причины кризиса на Украине 
Here's a translation into English (to all readers - nobody takes LDPR seriously, neither should you): The majority of experts’ assessments of the overwhelming wave of disagreements that had overthrown the inner political situation in Ukraine which had not been very stable to begin with are rather single sided.
Social problems that remain unsolved, a likely economic collapse, the confrontation of common sense with the apologists of not even nationalistic, but blatant Nazi slogan ‘Ukraine is for the Ukrainians’ – all of it takes its place. The main reason of the current resentment that poisons the Ukrainian society, however, remains unsaid or gets mixed with other things by the supporters of the idea of ‘irreversibility of history’. Still, many problems that exist in Ukraine are closely connected with the history of Ukrainian statesmanship. Nations that are fundamentally incompatible by their psychology, nations that have been warring each other for centuries essentially ended up on the same territory.
Let us turn the recent pages of history. Right before the war (translator’s note: WW 2) the Soviet Government trying to safeguard USSR and its allies was practically forced to integrate in the Soviet Union a part of Bessarabia which belonged to Romania. Nowadays, this is Chernovitskaya oblast on the Ukrainian territory. Aside from that, geopolitical reasons dictated the expansion of USSR to a whole number of indigenous Polish territories. These were Volynskaya, Lvovskaya, Ternopolskaya, Ivano-Frankovskaya and Rovenskaya oblasts. The lands listed above have always been a part of Poland and relations between the Poles and the Ukrainians have always been tense. Mutual intolerance for many years has been accompanied by open fights that frequently grew into bloody massacres – whole settlements have been destroyed in a cruel confrontation of Ukrainian and Polish nationalists.
Another spectacular example is Zakarpatye region – a territory that is related to Hungary both ethnically and historically.
How it is possible to calm down the whole region which boils with hatred and threatening to remain one of the most troublesome spot on the European map? LDPR offers a solution. Why don’t Poland, Romania and Hungary think about holding referendums on the abovementioned Ukrainian oblasts and also in adjacent territories in Poland, Romania and Hungary? There could be only one question: a possibility of returning Chernovitskaya oblast to Romania, Zakarpatskaya oblast to Hungary, and 5 Ukrainian olasts (Volynskaya, Lvovskaya, Ternopolskaya, Ivano-Frankovskaya and Rovenskaya) to Poland. An objective and unbiased view on historical justness sided with refusal of pseudopatriotic speculations will lead to a long-hoped harmony in international relations.
In this case Central Ukraine could free itself from the excess tensions that are mainly related to the incompatibility of populations that live on the territories which were forcefully annexed by Stalin from Poland, Hungary and Romania in favor of USSR due to political realities of that time.
We observe similar processes in the East and Southeast of Ukraine. The absolute majority of these territories is inclined towards Russia and wants to be a part of Russia. The referendum in Crimea only illustrates the desires and will of the people that populate this peninsula. Same processes take part in other parts of Europe like Kosovo, Scotland, Catalonia, Bascony, and others.
One cannot refer all this to peoples’ right for self-determination alone. All western regions of the present Ukraine have always been parts of Poland. One of the practical proofs for that are the property deeds presented by the father of LDPR leader V. V. Zhirinovsky for a factory and lands in Rovenskaya oblast. All these documents as well as their notary certification are written in Polish. Both Ukraine and Ukrainian law was out of the question these days. And Poland has a full right to desire the return of these lands back under the Polish flag.
Not very long ago there was another grim anniversary of slaughtering of Poles on the Volyn territory. Looking at the ancient history of Kievan Rus one can see that Volynsko-Podolskoye principality has always been a part of Poland or Rzeczpospolita. It has never even been a part of Kievan Rus. It was the subject of territorial disputes between Lithuania and Poland!
LDPR sincerely loves and respects Ukraine and Ukrainians. We have nothing to quarrel over thus the possibility of holding referendums about returning the abovementioned lands to Poland, Hungary, Romania and Russia does not infringe the interests of the Ukrainians, but quite the contrary – will bring prosperity and peace to native Ukrainian lands like Kiev, Chernigov, Sumy, Poltava, Zhitomir, Kremenchug, Vinnitsa, Kirovograd…
It is never too late to correct historical mistakes, especially the ones that were made on the brink of the horrible war when the mere survival of the whole nations was at stake. Now there is no Stalin, no threat from Hitler. The world has changed. It’s time to bring a new tone to all these historic questions and decide them all in favor of people who live at the juncture of Poland, Ukraine, Hungary, Romania and Russia.

----------


## Hanna

> Yes, as I say before, rape victims are mostly responsible for being raped because of their bad behavior, provocative clothes and being too weak to resist. I congratulate you with such kind of logic.

 Hm, well these "rape victims" wanted to be raped, if the allegory is continued.  
But I really don't want to argue with you about your own country. You  know it tons better than I, and your view is more relevant. 
And it's not hard to understand that you are extremely angry and feel that you can never trust Russia again. Perhaps you are right. This *does* set a precedence, namely, if a country is in complete chaos, and there are people in that country who are interested in becoming Russian citizens, then Russia *may* annex it, like with Crimea. 
So this might make some other ex Soviet countries a little bit nervous, even if I personally think this was a one-off for a very special region.  
The reason I am not against what happened here is because it's obvious that the great majority in Crimea wanted the annexation. 
And I hope that Ukraine can find a way forward as a united country, not pulling in two directions and having revolutions.Whether it's East or West.

----------


## Ramil

Hanna, the precedence was first set in Kosovo. Had it not been the secession of Kosovo I don't think Russia would have dared to support Crimea. Then again, maybe not. We'll never know.
Rational European politicians kept saying back then that to allow Kosovo to secede is to open Pandora's box.

----------


## Hanna

> Hanna, the precedence was first set in Kosovo. Had it not been the secession of Kosovo I don't think Russia would dared to support Crimea. Then again, maybe not. We'll never know.
> Rational European politicians kept saying back then that to allow Kosovo to secede is to open Pandora's box.

 How would you say that this compares (or not) with Chechnya in the 1990s? 
I really didn't pay any attention to that when it happened, and I have not read up on it, so sorry about my ignorance. 
But they wanted to be independent and become a moslem state, didn't they, and become allies with countries like Saudi Arabia.....  
But couldn't you say that Russia's position in relation to Chechnya has some similarities to Ukraine's position in relation to Crimea...? 
Neither wanted to lose their region...   _PS- am aware that a sort of "compromise" solution is in place in Chechnya and that they are "almost " getting their moslem state, without actually leaving the Russian Federation._

----------


## Ramil

> How would you say that this compares (or not) with Chechnya in the 1990s?

 Chechnya was BEFORE Kosovo.  
Besides, those were bloody terrorists .  ::

----------


## dtrq

Besides, Chechnya was given independence. They could still have it if they didn't tried to invade Dagestan.

----------


## DrBaldhead

Besides, the years of Chechnya's independence now remembered by the locals as the age of anarchy which left countless kids without school for almost 10 years (Their president Dudaev considered three-year education more than enough).

----------


## Hanna

> Besides, Chechnya was given independence. They could still have it if they didn't tried to invade Dagestan.

 Really, did they? I paid zero attention to anything that happened in Russia for most of the 1990s.
I thought the reason for the war was that they wanted independence and Russia wouldn't grant it.

----------


## Ramil

> Really, did they? I paid zero attention to anything that happened in Russia for most of the 1990s.
> I thought the reason for the war was that they wanted independence and Russia wouldn't grant it.

 Accords of Khasavurt were technically a cease fire which ultimately led to a peace treaty which, de-facto, acknowledged the independence or Republic Ichkeriya. They were independant from 1996 till 1999 when they invaded Dagestan. During these years there were numerous acts of terrorism in many Russian cities, abductions, slave trade. They printed false dollars, smuggled tons of drugs, etc.
When Putin had succeeded Yeltsin the Second Chechen war began. 
P.S. Strangely enough, I knew about these accords but never thought of Chechnya as an independent state. Nevertheless, according to these treaties, they were independent not only de-facto, but de-jure as well.

----------


## 14Russian

Нет?   Сhechnya's independence is receiving over 30 billion dollars from Pootie although only Kadyrov and his buddies (or immediate connections) benefit.   Possibly, rivals are kept silent this way?    
But, Dagestan could try for independence?   Perhaps, they should try to have a referendum?   I am sure Russians are allowed to support such a democratic endeavour?  ::

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Нет?   Сhechnya's independence is receiving over 30 billion dollars from Pootie although only Kadyrov and his buddies (or immediate connections) benefit.   Possibly, rivals are kept silent this way?

 Indeed, it's quite ruthless of us to fund the Republic of Chechnya with such enormous money. Maybe we should have just bombed the sh~ out of them back in 2000 just like the US do.  

> But, Dagestan could try for independence?   Perhaps, they should try to have a referendum?   I am sure Russians are allowed to support such a democratic endeavour?

 Of course they could. Considering that your analogy goes from the situation in Crimea, would you also like to add the Republic of Dagestan to your country as a full-fledged region thus granting all of its residents with your country's citizenship with all the rights it guarantees, including all the social expenses and protection? Just like we do in Crimea?
If yes... Comrades, I think we've just found a huge money-saving option  ::

----------


## 14Russian

> Indeed, it's quite ruthless of us to fund the Republic of Chechnya with such enormous money. Maybe we should have just bombed the sh~ out of them back in 2000 just like the US do. 
> Of course they could. Considering that your analogy goes from the situation in Crimea, would you also like to add the Republic of Dagestan to your country as a full-fledged region thus granting all of its residents with your country's citizenship with all the rights it guarantees, including all the social expenses and protection? Just like we do in Crimea?
> If yes... Comrades, I think we've just found a huge money-saving option

 It's okay, Putin's gift of all those billions meant that Russians didn't have that benefit so whatever citizens suffered or were killed by Chechen criminals is good enough, right?   I'm sure Russians didn't need those 30+ billions and I read that there are promises of 80B more by 2025.   Putin is so generous.   It's amusing that you think that no one is hurt by these gifts.   You should be a comedian. 
The analogy is that Russia was so ohhhhhh soooo concerned about rights for those in Crimea, so concerned about the Russians there (as he's proven time and time again to be concerned about Russians, of course.... LOL) so I suggested he should be really concerned and give Dagestan the same choice.    But, Russians supposedly can't suggest separation of republics by law.   I'm suggesting hypocrisy among other things.   Sorry, it wasn't clear to you.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> I'm suggesting hypocrisy among other things.

 Hypocricy is what we learn from 'civilized' countries. One cannot be democratic enough without it.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> It's okay, Putin's gift of all those billions meant that Russians didn't have that benefit so whatever citizens suffered or were killed by Chechen criminals is good enough, right?   I'm sure Russians didn't need those 30+ billions and I read that there are promises of 80B more by 2025.   Putin is so generous.   It's amusing that you think that no one is hurt by these gifts.   You should be a comedian.

 Lurk the Internet and try to find any well-known Chechen field commanders who are still alive and didn't surrender. Don't be amazed if they happen to hide (and spread their specific version of radical islam) in your own country now.   

> The analogy is that Russia was so ohhhhhh soooo concerned about rights for those in Crimea, so concerned about the Russians there (as he's proven time and time again to be concerned about Russians, of course.... LOL) so I suggested he should be really concerned and give Dagestan the same choice.    But, Russians supposedly can't suggest separation of republics by law.   I'm suggesting hypocrisy among other things.   Sorry, it wasn't clear to you.

 It's clear that we've separated more than enough during 1991-1993. Try to do the same with your country and then lecture us about admiring a nation's sovereignty.

----------


## eisenherz

could someone who is closer (or more familiar) with the Crimean situation prior to the referendum explain to me the (initial) presence of the military forces that were displaying no country signs. did they come from Russia (as was widely reported in the media where i live)? If i follow the argument of various commentators here, Russia by some agreement had the right to have a presence of 25000 or so forces in the Crimea. If that is so, why then would these 'legal' and organised troops then not display their country identity?

----------


## 14Russian

> Lurk the Internet and try to find any well-known Chechen field commanders who are still alive and didn't surrender. Don't be amazed if they happen to hide (and spread their specific version of radical islam) in your own country now.  
> It's clear that we've separated more than enough during 1991-1993. Try to do the same with your country and then lecture us about admiring a nation's sovereignty.

 Piss off, Baldy.  ::    Your argument is weak and you are just ignoring my points since you have no leg to stand on.  Чечня потратит на восстановление 111 миллиардов рублей -   WaYNaKH Online   Russia: Yuri Budanov’s Assassination Exposes Deep Wounds of Chechen Wars   Blood Brotherhood: Chechen organised crime | In Moscow's Shadows  Calls for Russia’s breakup must not be left unpunished – Putin — RT Russian politics  zyalt: Ураза-байрам в Москве 
The Duma is pursuing prison terms which is being called incitement to separation and for publicly expressing sympathy for separatist movements.   So, if you question the territory integrity of Russia, you will be charged and convicted.   This is analogous to the Crimea situation except that Ukraine allowed the referendum and Russia didn't care about taking territory.   Hypocrisy at its finest.  
Don't you have any shame?   A foreigner makes you look like a fool...  
Chechens do whatever they want there.   Maybe you need to inform yourself about Russia.

----------


## Lampada

> Piss off, Baldy.    Your argument is weak and you are just ignoring my points since you have no leg to stand on.  Чечня потратит на восстановление 111 миллиардов рублей -   WaYNaKH Online   Russia: Yuri Budanov’s Assassination Exposes Deep Wounds of Chechen Wars   Blood Brotherhood: Chechen organised crime | In Moscow's Shadows  Calls for Russia’s breakup must not be left unpunished – Putin — RT Russian politics  zyalt: Ураза-байрам в Москве 
> The Duma is pursuing prison terms which is being called incitement to separation and for publicly expressing sympathy for separatist movements.   So, if you question the territory integrity of Russia, you will be charged and convicted.   This is analogous to the Crimea situation except that Ukraine allowed the referendum and Russia didn't care about taking territory.   Hypocrisy at its finest.  
> Don't you have any shame?   A foreigner makes you look like a fool...  
> Chechens do whatever they want there.   Maybe you need to inform yourself about Russia.

 Ты постоянно переходишь на личности, что резко и негативно обостряет дискуссию и делает тебя фактически троллем. Следующий раз, когда ты пойдёшь в персональную или в групповую атаку, будешь забанен на 7 дней.

----------


## Paul G.

> did they come from Russia (as was widely reported in the media where i live)?

 Some of them could come from Russia for strengthening. But anyway it was made according to the agreement. So you can't call it 'invasion.' It's a lie.   

> If i follow the argument of various commentators here, Russia by some agreement had the right to have a presence of 25000 or so forces in the Crimea. If that is so, why then would these 'legal' and organised troops then not display their country identity?

 Because you need to devide these legal troops into three parts: so-called 'folk self-defense', some of the Ukrainian soldiers who took Russian side and, in fact, some legal Russian troops. All of them have been using Russian uniform.
They don't use their identification signs because it's kinda 'ruse of war.' The agreement says that the Russian command has to inform Ukrainian party about the movements of Russian troops. But if one can't recognize an identity, no one can say that the agreement is broken. Although I think it's only 'playing safe', no more. Since the Ukrainian Government is an illegal junta, Russian part must not inform them.

----------


## Hanna

Yet another extremely embarrasing conversation caught on tape and leaked. I wonder how this happens exactly. Is it Russia listening, or do they have inside moles taping their conversations and then leaking? 
Anyway, nuking Eastern Ukraine, is this woman insane? 
Plus it's interesting that they are such Ukrainian patriots and still speaking Russian, how does that add up?

----------


## Paul G.

> Anyway, nuking Eastern Ukraine, is this woman insane?

 Hanna, you should get used to that all the Ukrainian politicians are insane in a varying degree. If they were normal, we wouldn't get this crazy situation.   

> Plus it's interesting that they are such Ukrainian patriots and still speaking Russian, how does that add up?

 Modern Ukrainian "language" which was made out of the Ukrainian dialect is an artificial language. You are not a native Russian speaker so you hardly notice how they torture themselves speaking Ukrainian in public. They must look like true patriots, but nature takes its course. Of course, no one wants/needs to speak an artificial language in a private conversation.

----------


## John_Douglas

> Yet another extremely embarrasing conversation caught on tape and leaked. I wonder how this happens exactly. Is it Russia listening, or do they have inside moles taping their conversations and then leaking? 
> Anyway, nuking Eastern Ukraine, is this woman insane? 
> Plus it's interesting that they are such Ukrainian patriots and still speaking Russian, how does that add up?

 The video is pretty obviously edited around the time she supposedly said  
их расстреливать с ядерного оружия 
Also I think the translation is incorrect - the man didn't say "what should we do with the 8 million Russians who stayed in Ukraine" he said "what should the 8 million Russians who stayed in Ukraine do" что теперь делать оставшимся восьми миллионам русских, которые остались на территории Украини

----------


## Lampada

> ...Modern Ukrainian "language" which was made out of the Ukrainian dialect is an artificial language. You are not a native Russian speaker so you hardly notice how they torture themselves speaking Ukrainian in public. They must look like true patriots, but nature takes its course. Of course, no one wants/needs to speak an artificial language in a private conversation.

 Says who?  Fine. You can have your own special opinion about the Ukrainian language.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Plus it's interesting that they are such Ukrainian patriots and still speaking Russian, how does that add up?

 I kinda support Paul in his opinion. Although I don't consider Ukrainian language (or dialect) particularly artificial, but its official, public version (which is spoken in news and official speeches) surely was modified over the last two decades to distance from Russian language even more.
Yet that's not the problem. The thing is that most of Ukrainian politicians grew up in mixed language environment and it's only natural for them to happen to be actually thinking in Russian. And in this case it is indeed uneasy to remember all those quirky Ukrainian words. Moreover, there are much evidence that even the "Right sector" nationalists are not very good in Ukrainian. В какой-то мере я поддерживаю Пашу в его мнении. Хотя я не считаю украинский язык (или диалект) именно искусственным, но его официальный, публичный вариант (на котором говорят в новостях и публичных выступлениях) определенно изменялся последние два десятилетия с целью еще больше отдалиться от русского языка. 
И все же проблема не в этом. Дело в том, что большинство украинских политиков выросло в смешанной языковой среде, и для них вполне естественно на самом деле думать на русском языке. А в таком случае это и впрямь нелегко - вспоминать все эти хитрые украинские словечки.
Более того, есть немало примеров того, что даже националисты из "Правого сектора" не так уж сильны в украинском. rZsH3wN9Lbo.jpg

----------


## it-ogo

> Yet another extremely embarrasing conversation caught on tape and leaked. I wonder how this happens exactly. Is it Russia listening, or do they have inside moles taping their conversations and then leaking? 
> Anyway, nuking Eastern Ukraine, is this woman insane? 
> Plus it's interesting that they are such Ukrainian patriots and still speaking Russian, how does that add up?

 Interesting. The conversation looks like the common BS by the shocked people. It consists of phrases that express nothing but strong emotions and obviously have nothing to do with real planning etc. Conversations like that obviously had many simple Ukrainians just after invasion. That is why I believe it is a fake pefrormance. The woman is a cold-blooded power-hungry b@@@ch, she does not ever think like that, but easily can make a public performance (playing a common simple-minded person) to raise up her nowadays low ratings. So I believe that the leakage is intended and is an internal PR action of Julia: she wants to show that she shares the emotions of the people.  
As for Russian language in Ukraine, didn't I explain? It is more common than Ukrainian. As for "8 millions of Russians" JD already commented about a "petty" misinterpretation in translation. Keep in mind that former opposition, current government, the list of killed people in Maidan ("Heavenly Hundred") etc. all are full of ethnic not-so-Ukrainians. And Julia Timoshenko herself is also ethnic not-so-Ukrainian despite of her Ukrainian last name that she took from her husband.

----------


## dtrq

An interesting historical analogy. Featuring Hitler again, but the point is different.  

> In the run-up to World War II, the Brits, in their wisdom, guaranteed the Poles that they'd defend the Polish border from Hitler for them, which Britain didn't have the power to do. This had the effect (Pat wrote) of making the Polish government idiotically self-confident and cocky. So much so, that they refused to even discuss the German territory that had short-sightedly been awarded to Poland at Versailles. And that territory was old German territory, that had been Prussian territory before the German state even existed. The thought that Hitler, or any German leader, would let that state of affairs continue indefinitely was just plain stupid. 
> My own thinking is that if the Brits had kept their busybody noses out of it, the Poles might very well have been sensible and prudent enough to negotiate with Germany, and have ceded all or part of the disputed territory to Germany, and conceivably even have ended up with an alliance with Hitler to protect them from the Soviets, and the war just might have been avoided entirely. 
> Now we have a similar situation. When the Soviet Union fell apart, things were so disorganized that Ukraine, traditionally a part of Russia anyway, became an independent country with enormous numbers of Russians in it, most significantly in Crimea. 
> Now we have nutcases like McCain, and draft-dodger Joe Biden, running around squawking that we'll defend any number of places from Putin. The deep-thinking neocon philosophers, also mostly draft-dodgers, are ramping up the war talk as well. Could this make the governments of these countries as adamant and pig-headed as the Poles were decades ago? Human nature being what it is, that's quite likely.

 Ex-Army - Libertarian Nationalist: Pat Buchanan on the Idiotic Ukraine Mess

----------


## Paul G.

> Says who?  Fine. You can have your own special opinion about the Ukrainian language.

 Yes, we have an objective opinion about Ukrainian dialect. According to the rules, Ukrainian dialect can't be considered as a language. If someone doesn't agree, it's their problem. I don't need to support somebody's political decision and call white black.

----------


## Hanna

> The woman is a cold-blooded power-hungry b@@@ch, she does not ever think like that, but easily can make a public performance (playing a common simple-minded person) to raise up her nowadays low ratings. So I believe that the leakage is intended and is an internal PR action of Julia: she wants to show that she shares the emotions of the people.  
> As for Russian language in Ukraine, didn't I explain? It is more common than Ukrainian. As for "8 millions of Russians" JD already commented about a "petty" misinterpretation in translation. Keep in mind that former opposition, current government, the list of killed people in Maidan ("Heavenly Hundred") etc. all are full of ethnic not-so-Ukrainians. And Julia Timoshenko herself is also ethnic not-so-Ukrainian despite of her Ukrainian last name that she took from her husband.

 It-ogo, I just want to point out that Western media makes a VERY big thing out of Ukrainian language. 
Essentially they would have the rest of Europe believing that the language that most people in Ukraine speak, is Ukrainian. This didn't tally with my experience, but I only visited two cities and was really beginning to question myself, sort of "maybe they WERE speaking Ukrainian and I just didn't notice (however I can definitely tell the difference).  
So there is a big campaign of mis-information going on about this, as if Russian was forced on Ukraine and people are now happy to speak their own language.  
The conversation was far too muddled and fast for me to hear much at all, I only understood snippets here and there. Without the translation I wouldn't have understood what they were talking about. So I didn't notice the editing, but if it everyone is certain, I trust you on this. Very sneaky to edit the tape! 
Julia Timoshenko seems very unpleasant! I liked her at first, simply because she's a woman, and I thought the braid was a cool touch.... But I understand now she is a ruthless and corrupt business woman/oligarch who wants to manipulate Ukrainian politics for her own ends.    

> Yes, we have an objective opinion about Ukrainian  dialect. According to the rules, Ukrainian dialect can't be considered  as a language. If someone doesn't agree, it's their problem. I don't  need to support somebody's political decision and call white  black.

 If they say they have their own language, then they do! I think you should respect that. 
Just because you as a Russian can understand some of it, doesn't mean it's not a separate language. 
The  two languages are not even* fully* mutually understandable, you can't  understand ALL Ukrainian, can you? Nor could you speak it, could you? It has sounds that Russian doesn't have, and some different letters, as well as words that are completely different. Even _I_ know this!   
As a  Swedish person I can understand ALL Norwegian, and Norway used to be  Swedish territory. I could even pretend to speak Norwegian if I wanted.  But it would never occur to me to claim that Norwegian is not a separate  language. They say it's a different language, they have their own  spelling and some words that are separate.  
Saying that Ukrainian  is a dialect of Russian and not a separate language seems to be  deliberately provocative towards [some] Ukrainians, and it gives fuel to  the anti Russian sentiment in Ukraine. Is that really helpful?

----------


## Ramil

As wise men say 'there are two schools of thought' about it. Some time ago there was ONE language. Then, because communications between men in different regions was not as easy as it is now, they started to separate. New words were borrowed from neighboring nations. Technically, even Polish is somewhat understandable to a Russian speaking person, same with the whole Slavic family of languages. The stems of the most ancient (core) words are the same. There are rural people in Ukraine who speak neither Ukrainian nor Russian but their mix. 
Similarly, my opinion is that Swedish and Norwegian are technically two dialects of the same language as well. 
In Europe you can find 'mixtures' of languages like in Netherlands where they speak a cocktail of English and German. Russian immigrants in USA speak a mind-blowing mixture of English and Russian.  
And finally, that's no big secret that nearly all European languages derived from the same proto-language. 
The question is - where to draw the line between one language and another?

----------


## Paul G.

> If they say they have their own language, then they do! I think you should respect that.

 I respect the truth. I don't need to respect an artificial language if even the "true patriots" don't respect it. Do you know why? Because they understand its nature, although they hardly admit it.   

> The two languages are not even fully mutually understandable, you can't understand ALL Ukrainian, can you? Nor could you speak it, could you? It has sounds that Russian doesn't have, and some different letters, as well as words that are completely different. Even I know this!

 (Deleted.L.)There are a lot of dialects based on the proto-Russian grammar. Of course, I can't speak all of them. You may find some dialects in Russia and you will not understand them fully. But it doesn't make them "languages". If you want to separate a certain territory, you create a "language" based on the local dialect you selected and then you persuade the people that they are "special", so they must use this lovely "language". That's how it works.   

> As a Swedish person I can understand ALL Norwegian, and Norway used to be Swedish territory. I could even pretend to speak Norwegian if I wanted.

  Yes, because for reasons of policy you (your society) were forced to consider it as a "language". Although it's not true. And now you (personally) repeat it, because "it's a rule with us". Also, it's not "politically correct" to think that they have no their own language. But such reasonings are far from science, it's just a liberal fundamentalism.   

> Saying that Ukrainian is a dialect of Russian and not a separate language seems to be deliberately provocative towards [some] Ukrainians, and it gives fuel to the anti Russian sentiment in Ukraine. Is that really helpful?

 Remember, the truth is always helpful (Deleted. L.).
Modern Ukrainian "language" is an artificial language. It was made as an opposition to modern Russian, so we have to consider it as an anti-Russian tool.

----------


## Lampada

Тема уводится в офф-топик и перешла к персональным нападкам.  Закрывается на время.

----------


## 14Russian

I vote for Paul to become Diplomat for Ukraine!    Who's with meeeee?!?!?  ::

----------


## E-learner

Сегодня в Ровеньках Луганской области ожидали вторжения то ли бандеровцев, то ли войск , то ли еще кого.  

> Сегодня весь день в редакции не умолкает телефон. Звонят разные люди, сообщают «новости» - одну невероятнее другой:  http://rovenkismi.com.ua/news.php?id=5317

 Жители Донбасса 'Мы будем сжигать бандеровцев'

----------


## Basil77

Первый батальон Национальной гвардии поставил руководству ультиматум : Новости УНИАН 
Ребята действуют в лучших традициях своих кумиров. Напомнило анекдот: 
 — Куме, ти куди це? 
— Та в схрони.
 — А навіщо?
 — Та виб'ю двох-трьох москалів.
 — Куме, а якщо вони тебе виб'ють?
 — Мене?! А мене то за що?!

----------


## Crocodile

OMG! "_Не иначе, как Дядя Фёдор кота притащил._"   

> Премьер заявил, что Киев собирается полностью ликвидировать систему государственных областных администраций в регионах и делегировать большие полномочия в местное самоуправление. Это будет записано в готовящихся изменениях в конституцию страны, отметил Яценюк. Кроме этого, он обещал продвигать в Раде и закон о предоставлении регионам страны права на проведение местных референдумов.

 Други, так у вас же премьер - предатель, танцующий под дудку Кремля! Или он тряпка и его просто достали кремлёвкие речёвки? Если премьер собирается ПРОДВИГАТЬ (!) закон о праве на местные референдумы, то что это значит? Значит, в теории, и реферндум в Крыму может быть легитимным?

----------


## it-ogo

> Други, так у вас же премьер - предатель, танцующий под дудку Кремля! Или он тряпка и его просто достали кремлёвкие речёвки?

 Если бы ты следил за событиями, то знал бы, что о ликвидации назначаемых губернаторов и расширении прав регионов кричал еще Майдан, а Яценюк обещал еще до Крыма. Так что ничего нового, кроме конкретики - референдумы. Референдумы - это хорошо. Потому что надо поставить точку в этой фигне, а результаты референдумов в отсутствие зеленых человечков г-на Пу сомнений не вызывают.   

> Если премьер собирается ПРОДВИГАТЬ (!) закон о праве на местные референдумы, то что это значит? Значит, в теории, и реферндум в Крыму может быть легитимным?

 В Крыму сейчас легитимно то и только то, что считает таковым Кремль. И теперь так будет долго.

----------


## Crocodile

> В Крыму сейчас легитимно то и только то, что считает таковым Кремль. И теперь так будет долго.

 Это ещё что. Представление только началось. Запасаемся попкорном:   

> "Я предложил, чтобы на центральной площади Симферополя поставили памятник Путину и переименовать город Симферополь в город Путин", - призвал с трибуны не представившийся представитель *крымских татар*.

 Ща там будут делать потёмкинскую деревню, однозначно.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Это ещё что. Представление только началось. Запасаемся попкорном:  
> Ща там будут делать потёмкинскую деревню, однозначно.

 Деревню сделать попытаются. Хватит ли настойчивости и средств - неизвестно. Переименовывать и памятник ставить не будут - Путину это не понравится.

----------


## Ramil

> OMG! "_Не иначе, как Дядя Фёдор кота притащил._" 
> Други, так у вас же премьер - предатель, танцующий под дудку Кремля! Или он тряпка и его просто достали кремлёвкие речёвки? Если премьер собирается ПРОДВИГАТЬ (!) закон о праве на местные референдумы, то что это значит? Значит, в теории, и реферндум в Крыму может быть легитимным?

 Премьер у них - андроид с дистанционным управлением, а пульт - в Вашингтоне. Переговоры, видимо, привели к какому-то результату, и с пульта поступили нужные команды. Я, в общем-то, чего-то такого и ждал. +думаю, будет ещё закреплённый в новой конституции нейтралитет Украины.

----------


## Crocodile

> Переговоры, видимо, привели к какому-то результату

 Твоими бы устами да мёд пить. Поживём-увидим. Может, просто для отвода глаз, чтобы люди разошлись. А потом скажет, мол, да - лоббировал, было дело. Но, вот загвоздка, парламент не принял закон. А что делать? _Демократия же. Не Россия. Там такого никогда бы произойти не смогло.(TM)_

----------


## Ramil

> Твоими бы устами да мёд пить. Поживём-увидим. Может, просто для отвода глаз, чтобы люди разошлись. А потом скажет, мол, да - лоббировал, было дело. Но, вот загвоздка, парламент не принял закон. А что делать? _Демократия же. Не Россия. Там такого никогда бы произойти не смогло.(TM)_

 Я абсолютно не допускаю самостоятельность в принятии решений временного правительства Украины. Смена риторики без согласования с хозяином, в моём представлении просто невозможна. Захочет ли Обама обманывать Путина - не знаю. Думаю, нет. Иногда, мне кажется, что Обама вообще - агент ФСБ.  ::

----------


## Ramil

В «Альфе» объявили, что намерены и впредь работать исключительно в рамках закона, а приказы из Киева считают преступными. 
Как сообщают украинские СМИ со ссылкой на источник в Совете нацбезопасности и обороны Украины, офицеры "Альфа" публично заявили об этом на совещании силовиков в Луганске. "Мы не пойдем мочить всех подряд в занятых зданиях. Мы будем работать исключительно в рамках закона, наши подразделения созданы для освобождения заложников и борьбы с терроризмом", - цитирует слова силовиков украинские СМИ.  Спецназ «Альфа» отказался штурмовать здания в Донецке и Луганске - Газета.Ru | Новости
Знают ребята, что сольют их потом, как слили "Беркут". Не знаю, совесть ли, страх ли, но поступок правильный. 
Что могу сказать, если силовые органы открыто не подчиняются правительству - это failed state.

----------


## Crocodile

> Знают ребята, что сольют их потом, как слили "Беркут".

 Может сразу с семьями свалить в Крым?  Не дожидаясь. Там им будут рады. Работу по специальности найдут.

----------


## it-ogo

Ну что же, господа россияне, мой город захвачен зелеными человечками с замотанными мордочками и колорадскими ленточками. Менты чуть-чуть постреляли для понту и разбежались. Я их не виню. Насчет происхождения человечков - непонятки. Попадаются вполне кустарного вида, но есть и серьезно выглядящие. Оружие местами случайное, а местами такое, что у ментов не натыришь. Организация явно импортная. 
На "референдум" я, конечно, схожу, но думаю, что цифры уже утверждены. Будем строить Приднестровье, чтобы вам было приятно, что кто-то загнивает еще круче вас.

----------


## Lampada

Вот это да!  То есть,_ тоды ой_...
Никто не знает, может, это будет к лучшему, после всего.

----------


## Basil77

It-ogo, я понимаю, что ты сейчас чувствуешь. И, если для тебя это хоть что-то значит, позволь мне выразить тебе мою искреннюю симпатию и поддержку.

----------


## it-ogo

Я не знаю, что я чувствую. Честно говоря, задолбали абсолютно все власть имущие, а на геополитику и идеологию больше нет никаких силов. Так что я - с абсолютным большинством нашего здешнего народа, коий безмолвствует и только приходит посмотреть на все эти представления, да пару раз матюкнуться неопределенно.

----------


## Lampada

Вот и получается, что на этом форуме политика вроде только к тебе и относится, а мне и всем остальным здесь только язык почесать.
Ты уж извини, если я чего-то не того ляпала.

----------


## Basil77

Ну ты же должен понимать, что то, что сейчас происходит - это не нормально, это уже за гранью. Блин, да я бы только счастлив был, если бы Украина стала процветающим государством в тех границах, в которых была до начала хэппенингов. Посмотри на Финляндию 50х-60х, у них там президент был Кекконен вроде (не помню, лень гуглить) он и на западе был со всеми вась-вась, и в Москве со всеми министрами каждый месяц водку пил и в бане парился. И на этом балансировании превратил Финляндию из заштатной дыры в процветающую страну. Вам надо было действовать по такому же сценарию. Я понимаю, что Украина в 10 раз больше Финляндии и что тут всё гораздо сложнее. Но идея понятна. Считать, что можно построить в Украине процветающую страну на идее противопоставления её России, на мой взгляд - полный бред.

----------


## it-ogo

> Считать, что можно построить ... процветающую страну на идее противопоставления ... на мой взгляд - полный бред.

 Ох, горюшко...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> It-ogo, я понимаю, что ты сейчас чувствуешь. И, если для тебя это хоть что-то значит, позволь мне выразить тебе мою искреннюю симпатию и поддержку.

 Расскажи-ка и мне, что он чувствует. Я вот не понимаю. 
Все, кто считает, что события на востоке Украины - это акция "нескольких проплаченных диверсантов из России" живут в какой-то параллельной реальности и закрывают глаза на реальное положение вещей. 
Так же поступает и Вашингтон, требуя у Путина "прекратить все действия по дестабилизации Украины", вместо того, чтобы потребовать у киевского правительства перестать искать козлов отпущения и понять, что все, что происходит в Украине - закономерное следствие их действий. Нужно решать вопрос не с Путиным, а непосредственно с мятежными областями, пока ситуация не стала хуже.

----------


## Sibiriak

Ещё одно видео о снайперах на майдане.
Данное видео на немецком языке, но есть субтитры на русском языке, поэтому кому нужно не забудьте включить их.

----------


## it-ogo

> Все, кто считает, что события на востоке Украины - это акция "нескольких проплаченных диверсантов из России" живут в какой-то параллельной реальности и закрывают глаза на реальное положение вещей. 
> Так же поступает и Вашингтон, требуя у Путина "прекратить все действия по дестабилизации Украины", вместо того, чтобы потребовать у киевского правительства перестать искать козлов отпущения и понять, что все, что происходит в Украине - закономерное следствие их действий. Нужно решать вопрос не с Путиным, а непосредственно с мятежными областями, пока ситуация не стала хуже.

 У меня такое ощущение, что в параллельной реальности живут абсолютно все, включая зелененьких. Разговаривать там пока не с кем (как и во время Майдана с майдановцами). Надо дождаться, пока над всей этой кашей не всплывут какие-никакие политики. 
Говорят, в Славянске бой. Ну что же, те, за кем окажется бОльшая кровь, проиграют.

----------


## Basil77

> Говорят, в Славянске бой.

  

> В #Славянске БТР обстрелял рыбаков в камуфляже, идущих по обочине, приняв их за сепаратистов. Один в больнице при смерти.

 ...

----------


## Basil77

> Расскажи-ка и мне, что он чувствует. Я вот не понимаю. 
> Все, кто считает, что события на востоке Украины - это акция "нескольких проплаченных диверсантов из России" живут в какой-то параллельной реальности и закрывают глаза на реальное положение вещей. 
> Так же поступает и Вашингтон, требуя у Путина "прекратить все действия по дестабилизации Украины", вместо того, чтобы потребовать у киевского правительства перестать искать козлов отпущения и понять, что все, что происходит в Украине - закономерное следствие их действий. Нужно решать вопрос не с Путиным, а непосредственно с мятежными областями, пока ситуация не стала хуже.

 То, что может чувствовать человек, который считает себя патриотом Украины, видя как его страну разрывают на куски. Я ему сочувствую, хоть и не разделяю его убеждений. 
Кстати, что это у вас за марш вчера в Харькове был с поскакушками? Это местная молодёжь или опять селюков со Львова подвезли?

----------


## it-ogo

Насчет происхождения зелененьких - судя по тому, что сперва они успешно штурмовали старое здание прокуратуры, переехавшей несколько лет назад, (но адрес в справочниках местами остался), местных там нет ни одного. BlFvRDeIgAE-We6.jpg
"Сторонник федерализации" дискутирует с жителем Краматорска. 
Знакомство с местом действия подтверждаю - ГО УМВД. 
У нас есть люди с колорадскими ленточками, в том числе достаточно агрессивные, и их мнение в любом случае надо учитывать, но вот это - совершенно точно не наше, и крайне маловероятно, что донецкое. Один из человечков в Славянске назвал себя жителем Подмосковья, приехавшим из Крыма. Это больше похоже на правду. 
Уровень участия российской армии и спецслужб в донбасских событиях на боевом и организационном уровне можно обсуждать, но то, что твердо отрицательная позиция Путина по поводу насильственных действий ЛЮБЫХ сил позволила бы избежать крови - сомнению вряд ли подлежит. Так что обращения - кого там? - Вашингтона? - по адресу. Другое дело, что бесполезны, потому что пожар раздувался не для того, чтобы его тушить. 
Мэр Славянска Нэля Штепа - персонаж известный. Кандидат наук - "третья координата зед - это прорыв в науке", почти проффесор. Однако я не думал, что она такая гадина - призывать жителей на баррикады в качестве живого щита. Ради чего? Выслужиться перед новыми властями? 
ПС Помнится в жизни РФ была похожая страница - когда чеченские боевики-ваххабиты вошли в несколько сел Дагестана, где были некоторые проваххабитские настроения. Восторга в РФ это почему-то не вызвало. В Дагестане в целом тоже к этому отнеслись почему-то отрицательно.

----------


## Serge_spb

> понять, что все, что происходит в Украине - закономерное следствие их действий. Нужно решать вопрос не с Путиным, а непосредственно с мятежными областями, пока ситуация не стала хуже.

 Само собой, там не одни только провокации "зеленых" человечков. 
Российского паспорта кому-то хочется.
А вместо того, чтобы сказать об этом прямо - голимотья про "защиту притесняемого русского населения" и пр.
(Вытерто. Л.) 
Кто-то считает, "простые жители Донбасса" вели бы себя иначе, иди власти им навстречу?

----------


## it-ogo

Опять-таки штурм ГО УМВД моего города.   
Как интересно, один зеленый человечек на 40-й секунде действительно говорит "поребрик". Я видел это слово только в интернете и почему-то думал, что произносится "порёбрик". Век живи - век учись.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Опять-таки штурм ГО УМВД моего города.  *видос*
> Как интересно, один зеленый человечек на 40-й секунде действительно говорит "поребрик". Я видел это слово только в интернете и почему-то думал, что произносится "порёбрик". Век живи - век учись.

 Типичный аргумент хунтовских СМИ - демонстранты, видите ли, ненастоящие. Да что там, мы вообще, давно уже подменили все население Донбасса москалями, а настоящих донетчан переселили в Магадан, да-да-да.
А по делу, сейчас что, 19й век? Да после СССР с его распределениями и прочими перебросками (а также засчет единой школьной программы везде), все диалекты сто раз перемешались. Сегодня Владимир Даль смог бы определять малую Родину по речи лишь с вероятностью 50 на 50.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Российского паспорта кому-то хочется.

 Вообще-то основные требования "сепаратистов" - референдум о федерализации Украины (чувствуете разницу?) и закон о статусе русского языка. Российский паспорт абсолютному большинству митингующих до фени (не говорю "всем до фени", т.к. даже тесты ДНК не дают со 100% гарантией). 
Но в Киеве, конечно, уср*тся, но на уступки не пойдут. Но и решить, что делать - не могут. То грозят пожизненными сроками, то уговаривают сдаться, мол, ничего не будет. В то же время форумах "патриоты Украины" захлебываются праведным гневом и предлагают "вешать", "стрелять", "сажать на кол".  
В Харькове шествие за единую Украину от активистов Майдана прошло под флагами Правого Сектора  (!), часть участников была в масках и с палками. Скандировали вские  политкорректные лозунги, в том числе "Герои не умирают! Умирают  враги!".. (кто именно? огласите список, пожалуйста, а то как-то стрёмно) 
"Единая страна" - на данный момент фикция. Украину надо спасать, но не патриотизмом с нацистким душком, а честными попытками выслушать и примирить обе стороны. У нас же сплошной Оруэлл. Люди в Киеве, которые закидывали представителей власти коктейлями Молотова - "активисты" и "мирные митингующие" (даже когда палят из боевого оружие на Крещатике, как это было недавно). Люди, митингующие на востоке - "группы бандитов", "сепаратисты" и "штурмовики". Doublespeak как он есть. 
Ну и подытоживая все сказанное, скажу, что России вмешиваться в этот конфликт нечего - это 100%. Зачем ей этот геморрой?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Как интересно, один зеленый человечек на 40-й секунде действительно  говорит "поребрик".

 Да ты прям как наша СБУ! Диверсанта нашел! МОЛОДЕЦ!!! 
А теперь набери в гугле 'поребрик харьков' и успокойся. Увидишь, что даже в объявлениях здесь пишут "продам поребрик (бордюр)". Оба слова активно употребляются, и полагаю, не только в Харькове. 
Кстати, vesti.ua постоянно выдают перлы вроде "Яценюк вышел из своего парадного". Им тоже Питер по ночам снится? ))

----------


## Serge_spb

> Вообще-то основные требования "сепаратистов" - референдум о федерализации Украины (чувствуете разницу?) и закон о статусе русского языка.

 Прекрасно чувствую, какова цена этим "требованиям". Если при этом размахивают российским флагом.

----------


## it-ogo

> Украину надо спасать, но не патриотизмом с нацистким душком, а честными попытками выслушать и примирить обе стороны.

 Вашими бы устами... Козлы в Киеве, козлы. И в правом секторе козлы. Болваны и паразиты. 
 Да, вокруг зелененьких кучкуются наши недовольные. Да, у их недовольства есть причины. И их непременно надо (было) выслушать и принять во внимание. И не ругать бандитами. Да, двойная мораль, истерия и т.д. Я уважаю и понимаю ваш нонконформизм. Проблема в том, что если вторую "сторону" направляют человечки не отсюда, то получается, что договариваться не с кем, потому что у зелененьких цели совсем другие. И ни с кем они не говорят. Они просто разрушают.  
И проблем с протестующими было бы гораздо меньше, если бы им не расчищали дорогу. У нас ждали штурма - перед ГО собрались ветераны афгана, отставники ВДВ и проч. Без оружия. Не правый сектор - у нас его отродясь не бывало и нет. Без политических мотивов - просто отстоять порядок в городе, пока донецкие с киевскими разбираются. Если бы приехали молодчики с битами - вылетели бы, как пробка. Но прибыл чужой военный спецназ в полной выкладке, готовый на все. И что прикажете делать? С кем договариваться? Мы-то живем по законам мирного времени. 
С таким раскладом из дурдома сбежит псих с топором, зелененькие его проводят в Раду и скажут - вот ваш новый президент. Он бы может быть и договорился с доктором, но просто одурел от того, что ему все можно с такой-то поддержкой. 
Подавляющее большинство населения здесь просто хочет порядка, хоть какого. Прежде, чем договариваться, надо остановить вторжение. Ну какие вам еще доказательства и свидетельства нужны, чтобы понять, что это не пропаганда, не преувеличение, а реальное иностранное вторжение?   

> Ну и подытоживая все сказанное, скажу, что России вмешиваться в этот конфликт нечего - это 100%. Зачем ей этот геморрой?

 Вот именно. Именно поэтому Меркель и сказала, что Путин потерял связь с реальностью. Единственное, что я могу придумать - устроить перманентную Сирию на границе, чтобы отвлекать свой народ от экономических проблем, потому что он довел свою экономику до такого состояния, что уже и высокие цены на нефть с газом не спасают.

----------


## it-ogo

> Да ты прям как наша СБУ! Диверсанта нашел! МОЛОДЕЦ!!! 
> А теперь набери в гугле 'поребрик харьков' и успокойся. Увидишь, что даже в объявлениях здесь пишут "продам поребрик (бордюр)". Оба слова активно употребляются, и полагаю, не только в Харькове. 
> Кстати, vesti.ua постоянно выдают перлы вроде "Яценюк вышел из своего парадного". Им тоже Питер по ночам снится? ))

 Может быть, может быть. Любые чудеса бывают. Мало ли чего я не слышал. (Ведь действительно не слышал). Бывает в каталогах строительных "поребрик" - профессиональный термин такой. Честно говоря в обычной речи я и "бордюр" не употребляю. Бровка - она и есть бровка. 
Но может быть все-таки попробуете разуть глазки, а? Или хотя бы просто поверить отчетам с места событий? Политика страуса - не лучшая стратегия.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Прежде, чем договариваться, надо остановить вторжение. Ну какие вам еще доказательства и свидетельства нужны, чтобы понять, что это не пропаганда, не преувеличение, а реальное иностранное вторжение?

 Какие доказательства вторжения? Все доказательства у вас на уровне "поребриков".
В Харькове орали-орали про российскую угрозу. Потом захватили-таки этих жутких сепаратистов - и ни одного "не-украинца" из 70 человек не было. Smoke and mirrors.

----------


## it-ogo

> Какие доказательства вторжения? Все доказательства у вас на уровне "поребриков".
> В Харькове орали-орали про российскую угрозу. Потом захватили-таки этих жутких сепаратистов - и ни одного "не-украинца" из 70 человек не было. Smoke and mirrors.

 Угу-угу. Вот и посмотрите фото и видео харьковских клоунов и сравните со сценами захватов здесь и в Крыму. Не потом, когда местные по улицам гуляют в камуфляже, а именно сцены захватов. Вооружение, выправку и уровень организации. "Поребрик" - это розочка на торте. Да-да, вы не военная. Интерпретации-интерпретации... 
Почему Европа не сомневается ни на миг? Распропагандировали? Все врут? Почему немцы, которые семь раз отмеряют, прежде, чем сказать, открытым текстом утверждают это на самом высшем уровне с полной уверенностью? Чтобы Россию бедную обидеть? Двойные стандарты, да? Почему даже Лукашенко пошел открещиваться? Дым и зеркала? 
Какие доказательства вас устроят? Показания плененного майора ФСБ? А если не признается? А если просто бросит своих последователей живым щитом на армию, а сам смотается огородами? Наш же спецназ известно какой опытный.

----------


## it-ogo

В Славянске похитили человека, снимавшего видео около СБУ (фото) | Восточный проект - новости Краматорска 
Один из наших студентов. Защитился в позапрошлом году (или позапозапрошлом?.. не помню.) Долго лоботрясничал, но в конце концов получился уверенный специалист, знающий что действительно нужно.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Почему Европа не сомневается ни на миг? Р

 )))) Они не сомневались бы, даже если б у них вообще никаких данных не было. Зачем упускать отличный повод надавить на Россию под благовидным предлогом? А Украина для Европы на данном этапе - это так... что-то к  подошве прилипло... 
А про "захват" Крыма скажу коротко: если бы у украинских политиков была хоть капля здравого смысла, они приняли бы _выбор_  крымчан. А приняв его и грамотно проведя переговоры с Россией, могли  бы в результате получить нереальные плюшки как экономические, так и  политические.
Вместо этого Украина предпочла амплуа вечно обиженной попрошайки. 
В общем,* it-ogo*, мы друг друга не переубедим. У нас кардинально разные взгляды на вещи. 
Ну, поговорили, и ладно.

----------


## it-ogo

> )))) Они не сомневались бы, даже если б у них вообще никаких данных не было. Зачем упускать отличный повод надавить на Россию под благовидным предлогом?

  Потрясающий по своей продуманности и знанию международных реалий аргумент. ПаульЖ просто отдыхает.   

> У нас кардинально разные взгляды на вещи. 
> Ну, поговорили, и ладно.

 Кому взгляды, а кому вещи. Ну и ладно, раз все ладно.

----------


## Hanna

Would the "pro-Russians" in Eastern Ukraine settle for a federal Ukraine that gives substantial autonomy to their region, or are they dead-set  on independence or annexation with Russia?  
Does anyone take their demand for a referendum (Crimea style) seriously? 
At the moment, I don't believe that Russia is pulling the strings in Eastern Ukraine. I think the people there have their own views and perfectly capable to wreak some havoc without the help of Russia/Russians.  
Plus - I don't actually believe that the Russian Federation *wants* this region. I mean, come on, Russia has enough mid-sized industrial cities and mines, doesn't it? I think Crimea was a very special case and I just don't think there'd be a Russian supported repetition of what happened in Crimea.

----------


## it-ogo

> Would the "pro-Russians" in Eastern Ukraine settle for a federal Ukraine that gives substantial autonomy to their region, or are they dead-set  on independence or annexation with Russia?  
> Does anyone take their demand for a referendum (Crimea style) seriously?

 "pro-Russians" don't really know what are their demands. Everybody says whatever (s)he likes, often complete gibberish. The movement almost completely lacks representation among politicians or even people able to formulate ideas in sequential form. That is the problem. Mostly they just want to join Russia so someone else would care to formulate ideas for them and for some reason would provide them with big wages from oil and gas money.   

> Does anyone take their demand for a referendum (Crimea style) seriously?

 Crimea style referendum is impossible without total control of Russian secret services over the process of counting votes. Otherwise it would give completely inacceptable for "pro-Russians" result. Therefore they make some disorder waiting for much more Russian militaries than already do their work in our region. 
Personally I would like to make a referendum to close the problem if situation stabilizes. But regretfully it is out of any variant of Ukrainian Constitution used.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Would the "pro-Russians" in Eastern Ukraine settle for a federal Ukraine that gives substantial autonomy to their region...

 They would. Quite a lot of people in certain regions support the idea of a federal Ukraine, but very few, if any, are seriously contemplating joining Russia. Even those rare individuals who express such a desire, usually understand that it's neither simple nor (frankly) realistic. Overall public here views the South-East as a part of Ukraine but hopes for more autonomy and/or more respect for the local needs. 
An online survey on a national news portal currently shows such results:
I support an idea of a federal Ukraine: 39%
I do not support it: 50%
I'll support anything to change things to the better: 9%
Undecided: 2%

----------


## BappaBa



----------


## Ramil

> Всеукраинский референдум по вопросу государственного устройства может пройти 25 мая одновременно с выборами президента. Об этом заявил назначенный Верховной радой исполняющим обязанности президента Украины Александр Турчинов, выступая на открытии заседания Согласительной комиссии Верховной рады. 
> «Мы не против референдума», - передает ИТАР-ТАСС слова Турчинова.

 В общем, всеобщий "Майдан", к великой радости всех участников спец. забега, продлили до 25 мая в лучшем случае.
При этом, конечно же, нет никаких гарантий того, что за месяц с лишним ситуация не изменится. 
Любопытнейший момент:  

> МВД Украины создаст новые спецподразделения на основе "гражданских формирований", сообщил министр внутренних дел Украины Арсен Аваков
> Первый приказ о создании спецподразделения "Восток" в Луганской области мною уже подписан. Создание спецподразделений будет происходить в самый короткий срок, без проволочек и формальностей - сообразно вызовам времени. Новая структура специальных подразделений МВД - ответ диверсантам, "зеленым человечкам" и прочим бандформированиям, имеющим задачу атаковать государственность и целостность Украины. 
> Донецк получит свое спецподразделение, созданное из патриотов страны и Донбасса. Луганск - свое из луганчан. В Днепропетровске будет создано спецподразделение Днепр. Николаев, Одесса, Херсон, Харьков - практически каждый регион получит возможность иметь такое стабилизационное спецподразделение. Сначала восток и юг, затем центр и запад страны.

 Считаю, название не то. "Галичина" больше подходит. 
Само же по себе явление "стабилизационных спецподразделений" интересное. Т. е. приходишь на вербовочный призывной пункт, говоришь "Слава Украине!" - тебе выдают оружие и обмундирование. Интересно, справку из ПНД хоть требуют?
Впрочем, думается мне, в стабилизационные спецподразделения (СС) абы кого не возьмут.

----------


## it-ogo

> ...

 Поздравляю вас с почетным званием ответственного распространителя столь интеллектуальных текстов. Возможно стоит поздравить и с авторством? Или только розыском, коллекционированием и смакованием занимаетесь? Так сказать, укрепляете фундамент своей личности и закладываете основы мироощущения?

----------


## it-ogo

> Считаю, название не то. "Галичина" больше подходит. 
> Само же по себе явление "стабилизационных спецподразделений" интересное. Т. е. приходишь на вербовочный призывной пункт, говоришь "Слава Украине!" - тебе выдают оружие и обмундирование. Интересно, справку из ПНД хоть требуют?
> Впрочем, думается мне, в стабилизационные спецподразделения (СС) абы кого не возьмут.

 Аваков как всегда тормозит - законодателями моды у нас являются зеленые человечки. Пока Аваков только фантазирует, они уже и оружие у ментов поотобирали и раздали всем желающим без переписи и присяги. И даже аббревиатура СС уже занята - это Славянская самооборона.

----------


## Ramil

> Аваков как всегда тормозит - законодателями моды у нас являются зеленые человечки. Пока Аваков только фантазирует, они уже и оружие у ментов поотобирали и раздали всем желающим без переписи и присяги. И даже аббревиатура СС уже занята - это Славянская самооборона.

 Гыыы, я же говорю - спецзабег. Славянская Самооборона против Стабилизационных Спецподразделений.
Осталось обнести рабицей и устроить тотализатор. 
P.S. Впрочем, ты же ничего не понимаешь:
Славянская самооборона - это честные патриоты! А стабилизационные подразделения - это наймиты ЦРУ.

----------


## it-ogo

> Гыыы, я же говорю - спецзабег. Славянская Самооборона против Стабилизационных Спецподразделений.
> Осталось обнести рабицей и устроить тотализатор. 
> P.S. Впрочем, ты же ничего не понимаешь:
> Славянская самооборона - это честные патриоты! А стабилизационные подразделения - это наймиты ЦРУ.

 И те и другие - просто мясо для твоего развлечения, старший брат. Чтобы ты, наслаждаясь взаимоуничтожением недочеловеков, еще сильнее любил свою великую Родину и лично президента Путина.

----------


## Ramil

> И те и другие - просто мясо для твоего развлечения, старший брат. Чтобы ты, наслаждаясь взаимоуничтожением недочеловеков, еще сильнее любил свою великую Родину и лично президента Путина.

 Обо мне - пустое, буду любить Великую и Прекрасную Россию и лично ВладимВладимыча.
Наслаждаться взаимоубиением не приучен, но потешаться над глупостью людскою буду. Собрать одних дебилов патриотов, вооружить их и науськать их на других дебилов патриотов - очень гуманно, конечно же. Пусть в стране гражданская война начнётся - зато ни в чём не уступим сепаратистам!
Всё ж, таки, хочется мне понять, когда было проявление самосознания возмущённого народа, а когда преступная деятельность кучки террористов -когда в феврале во Львове ОГА захватывали, или когда в апреле в Донецке? А то мне из России разница не очень видна, я тут печеньки ем, пропаганду слушаю.

----------


## it-ogo

> Всё ж, таки, хочется мне понять, когда было проявление самосознания возмущённого народа, а когда преступная деятельность кучки террористов -когда в феврале во Львове ОГА захватывали, или когда в апреле в Донецке? А то мне из России разница не очень видна, я тут печеньки ем, пропаганду слушаю.

  Да в одну цену. Разницы есть, но непринципиальные:
1) Во Львове было полное согласие на местном уровне, а у нас разночтения в обществе имеются серьезные.
2) Во Львове местные сами ОГА брали, а у нас военный спецназ не нашего уровня квалификации помогает. Собственно, сам берет, а местных уже потом подселяет.
3) Во Львове все больше с подручным инструментом, да и то мало - для антуражу, а у нас огнестрел в толпу вываливают.
4) Во Львове с Киевом против коррупции, а у нас против Киева со Львовом и Украины в целом. 
А так все симметрично, да.

----------


## BappaBa

> Во Львове местные сами ОГА брали, а у нас военный спецназ не нашего уровня квалификации помогает.

 "200 российских туристов" (с)

----------


## Ramil

> "200 российских туристов" (с)

 Почему не 300? 
Видимо, сказали, там all inclusive. И наливают. Охрану обезоружили криками "Таги-и-и-л!". 
Впору рейтинг создавать дебилизмов пропагандистских. С обеих сторон. 
Вы же взрослые люди. Должны понимать, что там никакие не туристы, а отряды самообороны.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Да, вокруг зелененьких кучкуются наши недовольные. Да, у их недовольства есть причины. И их непременно надо (было) выслушать и принять во внимание.

 Не сочти за нудьгу, но давайте сделаем шаг назад и вспомним что ты говорил чуть раньше: "_У нас никаких причин для недовольства нет и быть не может. И у других регионов - тоже. И расскажи мне чем там может быть недоволен Крым? Его никто никогда не обижал и обидеть не мог._" Теперь, вот выясняется - да, действительно есть причины для недовольства, да людей нужно было выслушать. Как же так?   

> Проблема в том, что если вторую "сторону" направляют человечки не отсюда, то получается, что договариваться не с кем, потому что у зелененьких цели совсем другие. И ни с кем они не говорят. Они просто разрушают.

 Ты опять-таки упорно игнорируешь, что некоторые зелёные человечки могут быть бывшими беркутовцами: они и выглядеть внушительно умеют, и оружие автоматическое могут, при желании носить. Людей поставили на колени и с позором расформировали - что ты от них хочешь? Переговоров? Такого быть не может. Если офицеры начинают применять силу и выставляют требования - это называется всякими плохими словами. Требования может выставлять только гражданское общество, в некоторых случаях прикрываясь офицерами, а сами офицеры должны молчать. Кроме того, чтобы твёрдо говорить о том, что зелёные человечки - российский спецназ, нужны доказательства. В Крыму они [доказательства] были - вот посмотрите БТРы, у Беркута такого нет. У вас в городе есть зелёночеловечные БТРы?    

> 1) Во Львове было полное согласие на местном уровне, а у нас разночтения в обществе имеются серьезные.
> 2) Во Львове местные сами ОГА брали, а у нас военный спецназ не нашего уровня квалификации помогает. Собственно, сам берет, а местных уже потом подселяет.
> 3) Во Львове все больше с подручным инструментом, да и то мало - для антуражу, а у нас огнестрел в толпу вываливают.
> 4) Во Львове с Киевом против коррупции, а у нас против Киева со Львовом и Украины в целом.

 1) В Крыму было полное согласие на местном уровне, тебе тоже не понравилось.
2) Могут быть бывшие Беркутовцы.
3) Есть угроза штурма вооружёнными силами Украины. Вертолёты детектед.
4) И что, это так и начиналось в ноябре как против коррупции? Это через три месяца раскачиваний лодки туда-сюда таки нашли чем раззадорить людей - коррупцией.    

> И те и другие - просто мясо для твоего развлечения, старший брат. Чтобы ты, наслаждаясь взаимоуничтожением недочеловеков, еще сильнее любил свою великую Родину и лично президента Путина.

 Очень красиво.  ::    

> Уровень участия российской армии и спецслужб в донбасских событиях на боевом и организационном уровне можно обсуждать, но то, что твердо отрицательная позиция Путина по поводу насильственных действий ЛЮБЫХ сил позволила бы избежать крови - сомнению вряд ли подлежит.

 Вот тебе это очевидно, а мне совсем нет. Вот позиция Путина была против ЛЮБЫХ насильственных действий ещё с ноября. И каким образом это помогло избежать крови? Это раз. Второе - вооружённые силы Украины готовятся к штурму сепаратистов. Вот если бы здания были захвачены с помощью водосточных труб, а не с помощью огнестрельного оружия, тогда что? Тогда бы украинские военные уже давно бы всех задавили. И как это всё помогает избежать крови? 
Вот, что помогло бы, например, избежать крови - это правительство национального единства, о котором и договорились 21-го февраля. Но раз победили - уже договоры пофиг. Ещё помогла бы умеренная позиция временного правительства. Ты же сам говорил - у кого власть, тот и ответственный. А позиция Путина тут была и есть одинаковая - ему нужно буферное государство, чтобы НАТО не паслось у границ. Ибо стратегическая глубина позволяет, при желании, успеть применить ЯО. А вот при успешном блицкриге, такой возможности может и не быть. Всё остальное - красивые слова.   

> Так что обращения - кого там? - Вашингтона? - по адресу. Другое дело, что бесполезны, потому что пожар раздувался не для того, чтобы его тушить.

 Works well both ways. Зачем договариваться и тушить пожар? Не для этого его раздували с ноября.  ::    

> У нас ждали штурма - перед ГО собрались ветераны афгана, отставники ВДВ и проч. Без оружия. Не правый сектор - у нас его отродясь не бывало и нет. Без политических мотивов - просто отстоять порядок в городе, пока донецкие с киевскими разбираются. Если бы приехали молодчики с битами - вылетели бы, как пробка. Но прибыл чужой военный спецназ в полной выкладке, готовый на все. И что прикажете делать? С кем договариваться?

 Вот тут я вообще потерял нить твоих рассуждений. Ты говоришь - давайте граждане западной Украины и граждане восточной Украины помочат друг друга битами, а мы посмотрим с попкорном. У них ветераны Афгана и у нас ветераны Афгана, у них бывшие ВДВ-шники и у нас тоже, у них просто спортивные ребята, хотящие развлечься и у нас не хуже. Такое мочилово стенка на стенку - это было бы честно. Зачем, по-твоему, собственно существуют правоохренительные органы? И потом, с той стороны может быть никакой не Правый сектор (мавр сделал своё дело - мавр должен уйти), а национальная гвардия с [возможно] тяжёлым вооружением. Даже если у них резиновые пули и водомёты - ты против них с монтировкой собрался? Тем более, что ветеранам Афгана сейчас 45 - 50 лет, физическая форма уже давно не та. Неправильно это как-то.. 
Уф, награфоманил.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Уф, награфоманил.

 Крокодил, откуда у тебя силы берутся?  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Крокодил, откуда у тебя силы берутся?

 Ну, я же на выходные в и-нет даже не заглядываю. Только на работе.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Турчинов предложил ООН ввести войска на Донбасс | Страна | Вести 
У власти или преступники, или дебилы. Или преступные дебилы. Наверное, так.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Турчинов предложил ООН ввести войска на Донбасс | Страна | Вести 
> У власти или преступники, или дебилы. Или преступные дебилы. Наверное, так.

 Преступники. Только преступники. Дебилам на такую высоту никогда не подняться. Дебилов они могут изображать, если захотят, но они - преступники. Инфа 100%.

----------


## it-ogo

> Не сочти за нудьгу, но давайте сделаем шаг назад и вспомним что ты говорил чуть раньше: "_У нас никаких причин для недовольства нет и быть не может. И у других регионов - тоже. И расскажи мне чем там может быть недоволен Крым? Его никто никогда не обижал и обидеть не мог._" Теперь, вот выясняется - да, действительно есть причины для недовольства, да людей нужно было выслушать. Как же так?

 Вот такого я точно не говорил никогда. Если ты имеешь в виду какое-то конкретное мое выступление - точную цитату с точным контекстом в студию - попробую прокомментировать.   

> ...У вас в городе есть зелёночеловечные БТРы?

 Математических доказательств нет. Личное признание и демонстрация российского паспорта, конечно же, полное фуфло, а соображения типа "единственная сила в регионе, способная срежиссировать и руководить такой слаженной военной операцией на обширной территории – это Россия" - пропаганда США и посему рассмотрения не достойна.  Тем не менее все всё понимают, кроме Громоздеки, которой это, видимо, просто неприятно. Даже ты (сюрпрайз, сюрпрайз!). Так что, прости, но лицедействовать необязательно.    

> 1) В Крыму было полное согласие на местном уровне, тебе тоже не понравилось.
> 2) Могут быть бывшие Беркутовцы.
> 3) Есть угроза штурма вооружёнными силами Украины. Вертолёты детектед.
> 4) И что, это так и начиналось в ноябре как против коррупции? Это через три месяца раскачиваний лодки туда-сюда таки нашли чем раззадорить людей - коррупцией.

 1) В Крыму было полное согласие? Правда? А разве это не ты говорил, что Россия просто обязана была ввести человечков для защиты для защиты населения от беспорядков? Жертвы же были. (Беру на вооружение твои методы дискуссии.)
2) Мы видели беркутовцев на Майдане. Не могут. Не тот уровень. (Это я льстю чувству превосходства россиян - что-что, а уровень любых проявлений репрессивного аппарата там неизмеримо выше.)
3) И? Ты вообще-то о чем и с кем тут споришь? Я же после этих пунктов как раз и согласился, что разницы практически никакой. (Продолжаю использовать твои методы.)
4) Ну да. Евроассоциация - способ приструнить коррупционеров у власти, заставить их действовать по правилам хотя бы руками еврочиновников. По крайней мере именно так это всегда и воспринималось.   

> Очень красиво.

 Не устаю напоминать. Cum spiro spero.   

> Вот тебе это очевидно, а мне совсем нет. Вот позиция Путина была против ЛЮБЫХ насильственных действий ещё с ноября.

 Orly?    

> Второе - вооружённые силы Украины готовятся к штурму сепаратистов. Вот если бы здания были захвачены с помощью водосточных труб, а не с помощью огнестрельного оружия, тогда что? Тогда бы украинские военные уже давно бы всех задавили. И как это всё помогает избежать крови?

 Таки наличие штурмового оружия у людей с этим самым оружием никак не повлияло на их определение правительством как террористов? А также на привлечение ВС? А также на то, что им таки удается здания захватывать?   

> Вот, что помогло бы, например, избежать крови - это правительство национального единства, о котором и договорились 21-го февраля. Но раз победили - уже договоры пофиг.

 Сказка про белого бычка. Янукович, удрав, свою часть договора не выполнил. Припоминаешь?   

> Ещё помогла бы умеренная позиция временного правительства. Ты же сам говорил - у кого власть, тот и ответственный.

 Ну да. И власти у временного правительства нашего нет никакой, как мы видим. Никто им не подчиняется. Ответственность - аналогично.   

> А позиция Путина тут была и есть одинаковая - ему нужно буферное государство, чтобы НАТО не паслось у границ. Ибо стратегическая глубина позволяет, при желании, успеть применить ЯО. А вот при успешном блицкриге, такой возможности может и не быть. Всё остальное - красивые слова.

 Ох! России не хватает стратегической глубины! У нее такая маленькая территория, что румынский танк пересекает ее с запада на восток за время старта МБР! Крок, ты превзошел не только самого себя, но и многих гораздо более выдающихся персонажей!   

> Works well both ways. Зачем договариваться и тушить пожар? Не для этого его раздували с ноября.

 То есть "сам дурак" - твоя официальная доктрина ведения дискуссий? Я не подписывался защищать наше правительство. Зачем ты меня на это подписываешь?    

> Вот тут я вообще потерял нить твоих рассуждений. ... Тем более, что ветеранам Афгана сейчас 45 - 50 лет, физическая форма уже давно не та. Неправильно это как-то.

 Конечно неправильно. Я описал реально произошедший инцидент для иллюстрации своей мысли о том, что вести политические переговоры с диверсионными группами бессмысленно, равно как и ставить их на одну доску с протестующими гражданскими. Вот и все рассуждения. 
Крок, ты не о том графоманствуешь. У нас с тобой осталась пара пунктов, без достижения взаимопонимания по которым мы вряд ли сможем двинуться дальше. 
Первый - в чем конкретно заключалась "украинизация по самое не могу" Крыма, из-за которой по-твоему все и? 
Второй - кого конкретно из сепаратиствующих все это время с 1991 года политических деятелей Крыма или простых людей привлекли к уголовной или хотя бы административной ответственности по этому пункту? 
Я все настаиваю на этом потому, что пристальное рассмотрение этих вопросов, а также твоего представления о них поможет тебе понять смысл явления "Большая ложь" и его отличия от всяких прочих лжей, что, в свою очередь, может дать ключ к пониманию происходящего.

----------


## it-ogo

> Турчинов предложил ООН ввести войска на Донбасс | Страна | Вести 
> У власти или преступники, или дебилы. Или преступные дебилы. Наверное, так.

 С каких пор дипломатическая белибердень стала признаком преступности или дебилизма?

----------


## Crocodile

> Крок, ты не о том графоманствуешь. У нас с тобой осталась пара пунктов, без достижения взаимопонимания по которым мы вряд ли сможем двинуться дальше. 
> Первый - в чем конкретно заключалась "украинизация по самое не могу" Крыма, из-за которой по-твоему все и?

 Лады, попробуем сосредоточиться на этих двух пунктах и продолеть наши разногласия. Давай, сначала добьём первый пункт. 
Украинизация Крыма - это на моей практике означает врача, который раздражается на то, что его заставляют заполнять кучу бланков на украинском, которого он не понимает. И терминов на украинском не знает. Ещё это на моей практике означает группу крымско-татарских молодых людей, которые отказываются со мной говорить по-русски. Пришлось перейти на английский, но они его знали плохо. Большего тебе со 100% уверенностью не скажу, спроси самих крымчан. В моём представлении, украинизация задолбала людей в Крыму по самое нехочу настолько, что мне одна моя знакомая украинка (из Днепра) с пеной у рта доказывала, что украинский - её родной язык, но ТЕ заставляют (!) всех считать, что ИХ язык - это украинский, а ИХ язык вообще не украинский, и она на нём говорить принципиально не собирается. Как люди пришли к такому мнению - не мне судить, я там человек приезжий. Я вижу общее раздражение. Я вижу чёткое разделение: ОНИ и МЫ. И это настроение сформировалось у людей не за один день. И как только проходит клич: ОНИ едут к НАМ насаждать у НАС ИХ порядки, люди звереют и перестают адекватно мыслить. Уже не важно правда это или нет, едет кто-то или уже передумал, слишком долго копилось взаимное раздражение. Поэтому, вот этого красивого "_Один язык, один народ, одна страна_" [в Крыму] в моём представлении не было. Украинизация в Крыму - не главная причина с чего всё и, это - основание, на котором было успешно построено то самое и. Вот, ты недавно напомнил, что Крым - это регион регионалов. Давайте посмотрим на всю картину (Депутаты Верховного Совета Автономной ) 
Если выбросить из списка Аксёнова, ПР и прочих коммунистов, посмотрим на состав украинских национал-демократов (Народный Рух Украины) в Крыму:  Чубаров Рефат Абдурахманович (он же председатель Меджлиса) Абдулаев Азиз Рефатович Абдураимов Энвер Элимдарович Ильясов Ремзи Ильясович Каджаметова Сафуре Хайрутдиновна Пилунский Леонид Петрович 
Украинизация в Крыму имела ещё и вот такой не совсем украинский, но немного крымско-татарский уклон. Конфликты между т.н. "славянами" и крымскими татарами повторялись со странной периодичностью. Практически безоговорочная поддержка крымских татар в Киеве тоже раздражала людей.  
Давай, я тут остановлюсь, ты потопчешь эти моменты, тогда двинемся дальше, если хочешь.

----------


## Basil77

> Личное признание и демонстрация российского паспорта, конечно же, полное фуфло

 Чувачок - провокатор из Киева, который воспользовался суматохой для съёмки провокации на камеру. По слухам, он уже из Горловки исчез и его никто не может найти.

----------


## Ramil

> Преступники. Только преступники. Дебилам на такую высоту никогда не подняться. Дебилов они могут изображать, если захотят, но они - преступники. Инфа 100%.

 Нет, вроде как дебилы, судя по данному заявлению. Ибо миротворческие войска ООН вводятся или не вводятся куда-то только при полном непротивлении всех постоянных членов СовБеза. Может быть, конечно, пока меня не было, Россию умудрились и оттуда турнуть, но что-то я сомневаюсь. Популизм или дебилизм. Тут it-ogo рекомендует бритвой Хэнлона пользоваться, говорит, бреет чисто.  :: 
Так что дебилы.   Украина встретила президента Швейцарии датским флагом 
... что, впрочем, не мешает им быть ещё и преступниками, конечно.

----------


## Crocodile

> Даже ты (сюрпрайз, сюрпрайз!). Так что, прости, но лицедействовать необязательно.

 Отделим зёрна от плевел. Я согласен про морпехов в Крыму. Было дело. В твоём городе - какофы есть будут ваши доказательстфа? РФ нужен Крым как плацдарм, плюс там всё прокатило как по маслу, ибо большинство одобряе без дураков. Вмешиваться в разборки в восточной Украине для России - это [почти что] влезать в очередной Афганистан. Кинут они ваших тамошних активистов, если припечёт, однозначно. Потом скажут: "Смотрите, вот мы не вмешались - пролилась кровь; вот типа вам и Косово".       

> 1) В Крыму было полное согласие? Правда? А разве это не ты говорил, что Россия просто обязана была ввести человечков для защиты для защиты населения от беспорядков? Жертвы же были. (Беру на вооружение твои методы дискуссии.)

 Да бери, конечно, мне не жалко. В Крыму было несогласие между крымскими татарами и т.н. "славянами", у "славян" - почти полное согласие. 15% крымских татар картины бы серьёзно не изменили. Как ни крути, больше 50% против Украины набрали бы без подтасовок. У вас другая история, согласия нет. Мой прогноз - 50% за вступление в РФ ни один из референдумов не наберёт.       

> 2) Мы видели беркутовцев на Майдане. Не могут. Не тот уровень.

 Не видели. Не было приказа соответствующего. Был бы, разогнали бы всех за полчаса. Остальных - в машины, а потом суд бы растянули на полгода.    

> 4) Ну да. Евроассоциация - способ приструнить коррупционеров у власти, заставить их действовать по правилам хотя бы руками еврочиновников. По крайней мере именно так это всегда и воспринималось.

 Кем воспринималось? Я же тебе специально постил карту распределения коррупции в странах ЕС. В Греции и Испании коррупции меньше не стало. Ибо в головах. Сказка про белого бычка.    

> Таки наличие штурмового оружия у людей с этим самым оружием никак не повлияло на их определение правительством как террористов? А также на привлечение ВС? А также на то, что им таки удается здания захватывать?

 Ты знаешь, я сейчас не в той форме, чтобы выйти в рукопашную против среднего парня из Беркута. Безо всякого оружия. Вот не рискну, считай трусом. А если нападавших беркутовцев пара десятков, а защищавших мвдшников меньше десятка, тогда гарантия успеха 100%.    

> Сказка про белого бычка. Янукович, удрав, свою часть договора не выполнил. Припоминаешь?

 Не соглашусь. Раз уж ты такой формалист - покажи мне где в договоре 21-го февраля написано, что Янукович не имеет права поехать в другую страну с дружественным визитом? Когда люди в масках крушат всё, им всё можно, а МВД парализован, т.к. ему дали приказ отойти, ты можешь лично винить Янука, что он струханул?    

> Ох! России не хватает стратегической глубины! У нее такая маленькая территория, что румынский танк пересекает ее с запада на восток за время старта МБР! Крок, ты превзошел не только самого себя, но и многих гораздо более выдающихся персонажей!

 Ох.. При чём тут танк? Кто захватывает танками подземные пусковые установки? А кто захватывает танками передвижные пусковые установки? Я, честно говоря, не знаю стоит ли что-то объяснять тут, дискуссия получится на две страницы. Очень сжато, любое военное учение (теперь уже все это знают на Украине) - есть концентрация войск в том числе и авиации. На статичные ядерные объекты будут лететь самолёты с бомбами бункерного типа. На мобильные - выбрасывается спецназ, он для этого и придуман изначально был. Концентрация войск на границе может повлечь за собой внезапный удар, а если самолёты летят к тебе над нейтральной страной - есть время осознать угрозу и активировать ПВО. А всё потому, что система ПВО обычно эшелонированная, первый - ближе к границе, потом другие эшелоны. Войска НАТО близко к границе проводят учения - значительно легче ослепить первый эшелон ПВО. У НАТО серьёзное превосходство в таких вещах. Стратегическая глубина, её много не бывает. У США вообще целых два океана.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Вставлю свои три копейки. Референдумы никакие никому не нужны. Что толку с этих референдумов? Ну даже поддержит 50% федерализацию.
50% юго-востока - это меньше, чем 50% всей Украины. Конституция принимается или не принимается большинством населения, так что шансов на создание федеративного государства Украина практически нет. Я могу, конечно, чего-то не знать, но, по моему мнению, даже под долбёжкой нашей пропаганды, большинство украинцев проголосуют против федерации. Теперь большой вопрос - чего, в таком случае, боится текущая киевская власть? Выходит, не всё так просто в датском королевстве? Устроить референдум, получить, наконец, ответ, и зажить спокойно. Более того, подобное голосование сняло бы напряжение.  "Террористы-сепаратисты" получат свой референдум, лососнут тунцов, а потом "бандеровцы" будут тыкать их носами в результаты референдума. Казалось бы, хороший вариант привести общество к какому-то подобию согласия, ну или компромисса, на худой конец. Но, похоже, этот вариант не устраивает по какой-то причине нынешнее правительство. Вместо этого, надо вооружить набранных по объявлению отморозков и отправить на бойню. 
Если же довести ситуацию до косовской - отделение юго-востока произойдёт де-факто. Конечно, в этом случае, во всём будет виновата Россия.

----------


## it-ogo

> Лады, попробуем сосредоточиться на этих двух пунктах и продолеть наши разногласия. Давай, сначала добьём первый пункт. 
> Украинизация Крыма - это на моей практике означает врача, который раздражается на то, что его заставляют заполнять кучу бланков на украинском, которого он не понимает. И терминов на украинском не знает. Ещё это на моей практике означает группу крымско-татарских молодых людей, ... Практически безоговорочная поддержка крымских татар в Киеве тоже раздражала людей.  
> Давай, я тут остановлюсь, ты потопчешь эти моменты, тогда двинемся дальше, если хочешь.

 Давай потопчу. Куча бланков на украинском - это серьезно. Или я бланков не заполнял? Подавляющее большинство терминов отличается только некоторыми буквами, прочие запоминаются после первого заполнения. После второго раза бланки заполняются по-русски и всем плевать. Вскоре бланки начинают тупо печатать по-русски, они идут вперемешку с украинскими, заполняются опять-таки вперемешку и опять всем плевать. Через некоторое время украинские становятся очень редки и остаются таковыми невзирая на происходящее в Киеве. Никаких особых бытовых неудобств ни на одном из этапов не наблюдается. Разве что уязвленная гордость... хотя мне трудно представить, с чего бы вдруг. 
Взаимоотношения с татарами - ой. Честно говоря, не вижу, причем здесь Киев, и как он может поддержать татар на уровне личных взаимоотношений между различными породами крымчан. Мечта, что под твердой рукой Путина татары поутихнут и перестанут нагло поднимать глаза от пола по-человечески понятна, однако же термин "украинизация" на невозможность реализации этой мечты как-то не очень ложится. Скорее уж "цивилизация".   

> Конфликты между т.н. "славянами" и крымскими татарами повторялись со странной периодичностью.

 Их разжигала украинизация, воздействуя на мозг татар электромагнитным излучением?

----------


## it-ogo

> Чувачок - провокатор из Киева, который воспользовался суматохой для съёмки провокации на камеру. По слухам, он уже из Горловки исчез и его никто не может найти.

 А с чего ты, собственно, возражаешь? Насколько я понял твою позицию, ничего противоестественного ты в этом не видишь часть команды - часть корабля практически один народ - заблудшие дети, возвращаемые в лоно. Загранице этот полуполковник тоже абсолютно по барабану - им и так все ясно из уровня организации операции, как и вообще всем, кто интересуется. Громозекино страусовство поддерживаешь? Так она ни на что не влияет и так. Лицемерие больше не актуально - вон, в Славянске уже несколько автобусов этих зелененьких, никто ничего не скрывает, ходят - хвастаются. "Хохлы нам не нужны" и все такое. Так что можешь расслабиться.

----------


## Crocodile

> Давай потопчу. Куча бланков на украинском - это серьезно. Или я бланков не заполнял?

 Вот именно поэтому я тебе тогда в первый раз не ответил. Его раздражает, тебя не раздражает. Может, он значительно старше тебя? Может, термины чуть более непривычны, или ответственности больше за неправильное заполнение? Или времени в обрез, пациентов полный коридор, а тут ещё заполняй неизвестно что.. Я не знаю. Я лишь сказал тебе то, что видел и слышал сам. Я видел результат: МЫ и ОНИ.   
Интересно, а почему ты никак не потоптал историю с крымскими татарами, которые не хотели мне отвечать по-русски? Ведь, тоже, в принципе, не проблема, почему они должны знать русский язык?       

> Их разжигала украинизация, воздействуя на мозг татар электромагнитным излучением?

 Откуда мне знать? Посмотри, например, вот такой сюжет за 2011 год:   Волнения в Крыму: побоище Беркута и казаков, - сюжет российского ТВ. ВИДЕО. - Беркут, казаки, Крым, Побоище в Крыму (02.07.11 22:2 ::    
И обрати внимание на комментарии. Почему-то сразу идут вбросы типа: "_Пришло время русским людям Крыма задуматься об отделении Крыма от Украины и присоединения его к России._" И реплики типа: "_Русские могут выехать в Россию, на свою родину, с крестами, с языком, со всем имуществом и родственииками. Так в чем же дело? Не тянет на историческую родину?_"  
Видимо, излучение. Не иначе.

----------


## Crocodile

> Громозекино страусовство поддерживаешь? Так она ни на что не влияет и так.

 Ну, и где наша Лампада с баном за переход на личности и оскорбление?  ::

----------


## Lampada

Na rabote

----------


## Basil77

> А с чего ты, собственно, возражаешь? Насколько я понял твою позицию, ничего противоестественного ты в этом не видишь

 Я вижу большую опасность гибели людей в результате подобных действий. И ещё неизвестно куда это всё приведёт. Если всё действительно так, как ты утверждаешь (тебе всё-таки виднее, ты же в районе событий как-никак), тогда всё действительно хреново.

----------


## Crocodile

> им и так все ясно из уровня организации операции, как и вообще всем, кто интересуется.

 Тем,  кто интересуется уже давно известно, что *минус четвёртый* этап плана спецоперации по захвату власти в Украине начался как минимум в 2011:   

> Замглавы Меджлиса: Побоище в Феодосии - провокация россиян [...]  
> Думаю, такие акции имеют целью скомпрометировать Украину. По сути, для меня провокационная установка креста под Феодосией сродни событиям во Львове 9 мая. И там, и здесь для людей была важна не суть убеждений, а сама провокация. Это тест для Украины и попытка ее скомпрометировать», - считает Чубаров.
> По его мнению, за этими провокаторами стоят российские силы, которые желают «своеобразных отношений» между Москвой и Киевом.

----------


## gRomoZeka

*it-ogo*, страусинная политика - закрывать глаза на происходящее. Этим как раз занимается Киев. Их мантра: "Народ Украины счастлив и доволен. Чтоб они пошли против Киева? Да никогда! Ни за что! Это все зеленые человечки!" 
Между тем, никто из них за все время не удосужился съездить на восток - пообщаться с людьми (не считая Тимошенко, которая даже не осмелилась из аэропорта выйти, речь толкнула и улетела). Боятся реакции любящего их населения?

----------


## it-ogo

> Вмешиваться в разборки в восточной Украине для России - это [почти что] влезать в очередной Афганистан. Кинут они ваших тамошних активистов, если припечёт, однозначно. Потом скажут: "Смотрите, вот мы не вмешались - пролилась кровь; вот типа вам и Косово".

 См. мой ответ Базилю. Утечек уже столько, что настаивать на наличии зелененьких россиян у нас еще глупее, чем на их отсутствии. Разумеется и бросят и скажут, при этом не заботясь о правдоподобии. Это уже давно так. "Большая ложь" - правильные люди всегда будут повторять правильные аргументы, главное чтобы слышали их почаще, и пофиг, что они в реальной жизни наблюдают прямо противоположное. Идеология отдельно - практика отдельно.   

> Да бери, конечно, мне не жалко. В Крыму было несогласие между крымскими татарами и т.н. "славянами", у "славян" - почти полное согласие. 15% крымских татар картины бы серьёзно не изменили. Как ни крути, больше 50% против Украины набрали бы без подтасовок. У вас другая история, согласия нет. Мой прогноз - 50% за вступление в РФ ни один из референдумов не наберёт.

 Это все-таки значит, что полного согласия не было. А набирать без подтасовок нельзя было никак - это принципиальный момент. Если люди поверят, что их голоса на выборах могут реально что-то изменить - это будет фундаментальная государственная катастрофа в России.    

> У вас другая история, согласия нет. Мой прогноз - 50% за вступление в РФ ни один из референдумов не наберёт.

 Знаешь, референдумы очень странная вещь. Люди стремятся подтвердить по их мнению неизбежное. Вот в 1991-м, когда РСФСР приняла декларацию о независимости от СССР, а потом Беловежская пуща и т.д. Был референдум о независимости и везде большинство высказалось за независимость - и это правда. И при этом везде (даже на западной Украине) большинство не ждало ничего хорошего от распада СССР и по большому счету его не желало. Но проголосовало за.   

> У вас другая история, согласия нет. Мой прогноз - 50% за вступление в РФ ни один из референдумов не наберёт.

 Конечно. Полные идиоты всегда в меньшинстве - никто не верит, что это возможно. Но если бы поверили - могло бы быть всякое. Я бы сам проголосовал за РФ, если бы это была другая РФ, РФ моей мечты. Но, к сожалению, что есть, то есть, и наблюдать это очень больно и гадко.   

> Кем воспринималось? Я же тебе специально постил карту распределения коррупции в странах ЕС. В Греции и Испании коррупции меньше не стало. Ибо в головах.

 Может быть. Или не быть. Но воспринимается именно так. Большинством. 
Насчет того, что такое коррупция и в чем ее мерять - вопрос для отдельной дискуссии. Как по мне, это не (только) мелкие взятки ментам, а коэффициент эффективности государства и общества. И соотношение со взятками тут очень неоднозначное.    

> Ты знаешь, я сейчас не в той форме, чтобы выйти в рукопашную против среднего парня из Беркута. Безо всякого оружия. Вот не рискну, считай трусом. А если нападавших беркутовцев пара десятков, а защищавших мвдшников меньше десятка, тогда гарантия успеха 100%.

 По-моему, ты потерял нить. Начиналось с разницы между волнениями Львов версус Донецк.   

> Не соглашусь. Раз уж ты такой формалист - покажи мне где в договоре 21-го февраля написано, что Янукович не имеет права поехать в другую страну с дружественным визитом? Когда люди в масках крушат всё, им всё можно, а МВД парализован, т.к. ему дали приказ отойти, ты можешь лично винить Янука, что он струханул?

 Кого винить? У него были обязательства по договору, он оказался не в состоянии их выполнить. Договор теряет смысл. При чем здесь формализм?   

> Ох.. При чём тут танк? Кто захватывает танками подземные пусковые установки?

 Крок, не усложняй очевидную ерунду. Понятно, что много не бывает, но на главную цель вторжения получение преимуществ дополнительной территории при ядерной войне не тянет.

----------


## it-ogo

> *it-ogo*, страусинная политика - закрывать глаза на происходящее. Этим как раз занимается Киев. Их мантра: "Народ Украины счастлив и доволен. Чтоб они пошли против Киева? Да никогда! Ни за что! Это все зеленые человечки!" 
> Между тем, никто из них за все время не удосужился съездить на восток - пообщаться с людьми (не считая Тимошенко, которая даже не осмелилась из аэропорта выйти, речь толкнула и улетела). Боятся реакции любящего их населения?

 Они ничего не могут, вот и все. И для сохранения хотя бы непосредственной опоры говорят то, что хочет услышать их ближнее окружение. Нет власти - нет ответственности - нет претензий. Нечего с них взять. А судить о том, что они на самом деле думают о ситуации на Востоке - и думают ли вообще - очень трудно. Во всяком случае прямая трактовка их публичных заявлений в этом деле не помощник.  
Вот, например, вы возмутились тем, что Турчинов хочет бросить иностранцев на штурм городов Донбасса. Между тем минимальное знакомство с практикой действий сил ООН позволяет понять, что этот сценарий исключен, а значит заявление - некий дипломатический или пропагандистский ход. Разбираться в его целях, адресатах, эффективности и адекватности я просто не берусь. 
Политики не получают полезную информацию из разговоров с народом (такая информация бесполезна) - они только демонстрируют себя. Информацию они должны получать от аналитиков и советников.

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну, и где наша Лампада с баном за переход на личности и оскорбление?

 Если Громозека скажет, что обиделась на меня за это - сам забанюсь на три дня.

----------


## Serge_spb

I was laughing so loud  ::  "Friendly" pro-russian protesters.    
P.S. Please, no jokes about that guy, who seems to be mental.

----------


## Crocodile

> Это все-таки значит, что полного согласия не было. А набирать без подтасовок нельзя было никак - это принципиальный момент. Если люди поверят, что их голоса на выборах могут реально что-то изменить - это будет фундаментальная государственная катастрофа в России.

 Не понимаю этого аргумента. Допустим, если бы сейчас крымские татары не бойкотировали референдум, было бы 85% за и 15% против присоединения к РФ. И присоединение было бы в 100500 раз намного более легитимным.   

> Знаешь, референдумы очень странная вещь. Люди стремятся подтвердить по их мнению неизбежное.

 Честно говоря, не знаю что на это сказать. Спрошу так: ты предлагаешь совсем упразднить референдумы?   

> Конечно. Полные идиоты всегда в меньшинстве - никто не верит, что это возможно. Но если бы поверили - могло бы быть всякое. Я бы сам проголосовал за РФ, если бы это была другая РФ, РФ моей мечты. Но, к сожалению, что есть, то есть, и наблюдать это очень больно и гадко.

 Мы живём в том неидеальном мире, который есть. Проводим референдум у вас, получаем максимум 30% за присоединение к той РФ, какая нарисована пропагандой есть и успокаиваемся. В моём представлении, смысл референдума не в присоединении, а в увеличении полномочии регионов. Вот этим Киев как раз и не готов поделиться. Ибо зачем, когда один народ, один язык и одна страна?    

> По-моему, ты потерял нить. Начиналось с разницы между волнениями Львов версус Донецк.

 Не потерял. Это к вопросу наличия штурмовых винтовок или их отсутствия. Я тебе пытаюсь сказать, что для беркутовцев разница не очень велика, штурмовать-то надо не Бог весть кого. А, пользуясь твоим методом дискуссии, террористами они были бы по-любому. Что разрешено Юпитеру, не позволено быку.    

> Кого винить? У него были обязательства по договору, он оказался не в состоянии их выполнить. Договор теряет смысл. При чем здесь формализм?

 Свои обязательства он выполнил - милицию отвёл. С другой стороны обязательств никто не выполнил. Вот смотри, вооружённые люди ломают дверь, заходят в резиденцию Яныка. Его там нет. А если бы был? По-твоему получается, что если бы был, тогда договор был бы соблюдён, майдановцы бы, увидев Яныка, отправились бы по домам, а Рада занялсь бы формированием правительства национального единства? Так получается?   

> Крок, не усложняй очевидную ерунду. Понятно, что много не бывает, но на главную цель вторжения получение преимуществ дополнительной территории при ядерной войне не тянет.

 it-ogo, одумайся! Очевидная ерунда - это про то, как танки могут бороться с оружием стратегического сдерживания. Поставь себя на место какого-нибудь западного политика. Для него РФ - это такой бардак в сочетании с возможностью взорвать этот мир нафиг просто потому, что какая-то кнопка запала или где-то проводок перегорел. Избавить мир от ежеминутной опасности ядерной катастрофы - это святая цель любого цивилизованного человека, облeчённого соответствующими полномочиями, а можно это сделать лишь молниеносным сокрушающим ударом, чтобы не дать ракетам взлететь. Заряда 2-3 экология планеты переживёт, но не больше. Армия РФ не может противостоять армии НАТО в конвенциональной войне. Поэтому стратегия Генштаба РФ не может быть никакой другой, кроме как демонстративно оставлять за собой возможность применения ЯО. Для этого НАТО должно быть физически подальше. Такая вот позиционная игра.

----------


## Basil77

По словам Тимошенко, "зелёные человечки" уже в Киеве и готовятся штурмовать Верховную Раду: 

> Юлия Тимошенко считает, что в Киеве реализуется «донецкий сценарий».
>  «Сотни вооруженных людей окружают здание парламента. Срочно обращаюсь  к депутатам подъехать к Верховной Раде», - заявила Тимошенко в эфире  телеканала ICTV в понедельник вечером. 
>  Она считает, что «сейчас начинается тот же сценарий, что и в Донецке, только теперь в Киеве».
>  Сейчас в Киеве сторонники правых украинских партий жгут шины у здания  Верховной рады и требуют отставки и.о. главы МВД Арсена Авакова.  
> Оригинал статьи: http://russian.rt.com/article/27806#ixzz2ytVpdy1W

----------


## Serge_spb

> Не понимаю этого аргумента. Допустим, если бы сейчас крымские татары не бойкотировали референдум, было бы 85% за и 15% против присоединения к РФ. И присоединение было бы в 100500 раз намного более легитимным.

 Не думал про тех, кто свалил из Крыма задолго до "референдума"?
Или о тех русских\украинцах, кто там остались (как поданные Украины) и не голосовали?

----------


## Crocodile

> Не думал про тех, кто свалил из Крыма задолго до "референдума"?
> Или о тех русских\украинцах, кто там остались (как поданные Украины) и не голосовали?

 Думал. Люди вообще разные. Кто-то из крымчан и на евромайдане сидел. Ты хочешь сказать, что 85% бы не набралось? Ну, допустим. Набралось бы больше 50%? Уверен, что да.  
Дело в том, и я об этом писал, что сама постановка вопроса на референдуме - это ведь тоже подталкивание к желаемому результату. Вот если бы было три варианта: с Украиной как есть (устраивающий крымских татар в основном), с Украиной, но больше автономии (именно то, чего большинство, как мне кажется, и хотело), или с Россией на правах субъекта РФ, это ведь был бы совсем другой референдум. Правильно? 
Но случилось то, что когда Крымский парламент объявил о проведении референдума по первым двум вариантам, в ЦИК Украины сразу сказали - всё равно будет нелегитимно, так что и не пыжтесь особенно. А для особо строптивых, СБУ начинает расследование. Поэтому, Крымский парламент откровенно смухлевал, изменив варианты на второй и третий, при этом переставив акцент на Украина vs Россия, существенно сократив сроки проведения референдума. 
Уверен, что Россию намного больше устроила бы расширенная автономия в составе Украины. И крымчан тоже. Поэтому, в крымских событиях я виню новое временное правительство Украины.

----------


## Ramil

> Честно говоря, не знаю что на это сказать. Спрошу так: ты предлагаешь совсем упразднить референдумы?

 Я предлагаю, да. Упразднить. Потому что вот:   

> Не думал про тех, кто свалил из Крыма задолго до "референдума"?
> Или о тех русских\украинцах, кто там остались (как поданные Украины) и не голосовали?

 Впрочем, это выходит за рамки ведущейся дискуссии. 
Многие считают, что проведение голосования по какому-либо вопросу - есть справедливый способ разрешения споров. Они заблуждаются. Бросить монетку - и то справедливее.
Я даже оставлю за скобками сейчас реалистичный сценарий, когда заинтересованные стороны будут всячески стараться повлиять на результаты. Я возьму сферический референдум в вакууме в сферическом демократическом и насквозь справедливом государстве.
Если вынести на голосование хоть сколько-нибудь спорный вопрос, по которому мнение распределяются где-то поровну, то в результате любого исхода останется половина населения, недовольного исходом. Даже если удалось получить подавляющее большинство (скажем, 80-90%), то останутся 10-20% недовольных. 
Если же взять реальную страну с  реальными проблемами и реальными политиками, то мы можем пронаблюдать системный кризис демократии как формы правления. Народ нигде не решает НИ-ЧЕ-ГО. И это не жидомасонский заговор. Это просто доказательство того, что демократия не работает. Система устроена таким образом, что мотивирует самые неэффективные, самые долгие, самые дорогостоящие, самые глупые решения из всех возможных. Сейчас же ситуация ещё более усугубилась. Носители идеи мультикультурализма, справедливости для всех, слепо следуя демократическим принципам, на которых они были воспитаны, пытаются разрешить неразрешимые противоречия между своей протухшей идеологией и напором не отягощённых столь тяжелыми морально-идеологическими обязательствами мигрантов. В социологии эволюционные процессы работают быстрее, чем в природе, поэтому, надеюсь, доживу до того светлого дня, когда люди осознают, что решать важные вопросы в области политики, экономики, социологии и т. д. должны не 95% идиотов, а 5% компетентных людей. 
Впрочем, я опять фантазирую. Править опять будут самые некомпетентные из нас. Но это не отменяет моей правоты.  ::  Поскольку всё, что я тут понарассказывал есть утопия, то предлагаю просто бросать монетку.

----------


## Crocodile

> Я предлагаю, да. Упразднить.

 Рамиль, ты будешь смеяться, но мои источники сообщают, что в Крыму-таки всё было относительно честно. Каруселей и 150% не было. Другое дело, что людей хитро подтолкнули к этому. Но не автоматами. В этом и есть, как мне кажется, суть моего спора с ит-ого.

----------


## Basil77

"Спецназ ГРУ" захватывает украинский танк. (Внимание! Ненормативная лексика!)

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль, ты будешь смеяться, но мои источники сообщают, что в Крыму-таки всё было относительно честно. Каруселей и 150% не было. Другое дело, что людей хитро подтолкнули к этому. Но не автоматами. В этом и есть, как мне кажется, суть моего спора с ит-ого.

 Да я не про Крым, я в принципе. Что подтолкнули - нет, я даже не возражаю в данном конкретном случае.  ::  Меня огорчает сам факт того, что судьбоносные решения принимаются теми, кого так или иначе подталкивают. 
С другой стороны, возможно я недооцениваю суть демократии. Ведь она, как ни одна другая форма правления, не снимает агрессию населения по отношению к правительствам. Идиот, который думает, что от его выбора что-то там зависит, преисполняется чувства собственной значимости, да к тому же, потом ему и предъявить претензии, в теории, уже некому, кроме как самому себе (впрочем, как показали недавние Киевские события, не сильно-то демократия выполняет и эту функцию). 
Кажется так у классика: "Нет рабства безнадежнее, чем рабство тех рабов, себя кто полагает свободным от оков." (по немецки хотел блеснуть, да не нагуглил  ::  ).

----------


## Ramil

> "Спецназ ГРУ" захватывает украинский танк. (Внимание! Ненормативная лексика!)

  ::  Танк-то слова доброго не стоит, как ездит-то ещё, непонятно. Понравилось же мне выражение: "Вытаскивать их на...й оттуда и в п...ду."

----------


## Crocodile

Да, мы с тобой на эту тему уже дискутировали, помнится. Не знаю, предложи что-нибудь получше демократии западного образца. Всё-таки, если результаты выборов не подделывать, мне кажется, механизм обратной связи бы работал. Худо-бедно, но лучше, чем ничего.

----------


## Crocodile

> Танк-то слова доброго не стоит, как ездит-то ещё, непонятно.

 <КО>Любое оружие убивает.</КО>

----------


## it-ogo

> Не понимаю этого аргумента. Допустим, если бы сейчас крымские татары не бойкотировали референдум, было бы 85% за и 15% против присоединения к РФ. И присоединение было бы в 100500 раз намного более легитимным.

 Это был не аргумент, а наблюдение.   

> Честно говоря, не знаю что на это сказать. Спрошу так: ты предлагаешь совсем упразднить референдумы?

 Я хочу сказать, что референдумы (как и все демократические процедуры) - сложный инструмент и работает только в сочетании со многими другими вещами. Такими как правильная постановка вопроса, вдумчивое общественное обсуждение, убежденность общества в способности влиять на дальнейшее развитие, убежденность в личной безопасности невзирая на результат, принципиальная готовность принять результат независимо от собственной позиции и т.д. Тогда он становится мощным инструментом нахождения и легитимизации оптимальных решений. Но для этого государство и общество должны долго работать на качество референдума. 
Если государство или подавляющая сила использует Р как средство, работая против качества Р - это превращает его в фикцию, временно усиливает позиции этой силы, но лишает ее такого инструмента (поиска решений) в перспективе. Поэтому Запад говорит, что референдум в Крыму нелегитимен, даже если так или иначе отражает желания большинства населения. Это просто демонстрация Силой силы, пусть даже к удовольствию большинства. Для большинства людей, выросших в условиях эффективной работы таких механизмов это очевидно на интуитивном уровне.   

> Мы живём в том неидеальном мире, который есть. Проводим референдум у вас, получаем максимум 30% за присоединение к той РФ, какая нарисована пропагандой есть и успокаиваемся. В моём представлении, смысл референдума не в присоединении, а в увеличении полномочии регионов. Вот этим Киев как раз и не готов поделиться. Ибо зачем, когда один народ, один язык и одна страна?

 Качество референдума в сложившейся ситуации будет довольно хреновым. И это плохо для нас в будущем. Увеличение полномочия регионов было многократно анонсировано после Майдана и до вторжения. Оно заложено во всех вариантах будущего. В этих условиях референдум становится демонстрацией Силой (Россией) силы - и более ничем. Вместо того, чтобы сделать что-то по своей воле, мы делаем это под дулом автомата. Восток будет думать, что обязан России тем, что дал ему Майдан. Элита подавляется актом военного насилия и менее способна отстаивать свои (=украинские) интересы перед россиянами, это чревато огромными финансовыми потерями в пользу России. Подавляется средний класс (предприниматели, интеллигенция, квалифицированные специалисты) - наиболее социально ответственный = пронациональный, т.е. проукраинский (почти сплошь) при помощи люмпен-пролетариата, разбирающегося в окружающем на уровне "в России зарплаты больше" и поэтому почти сплошь пророссийского. В результате вместо экономически прогрессивной буржуазной революции получается экономически регрессивная феодальная контрреволюция с консервацией существующего загнивания.   

> Не потерял. Это к вопросу наличия штурмовых винтовок или их отсутствия. Я тебе пытаюсь сказать, что для беркутовцев разница не очень велика, штурмовать-то надо не Бог весть кого. А, пользуясь твоим методом дискуссии, террористами они были бы по-любому. Что разрешено Юпитеру, не позволено быку.

 Что-то не то ты пытаешься мне сказать.
Беркут предназначен и натренирован для разгона демонстраций, а не боевых действий. Гражданский человек с битой и даже коктейлем Молотова - протестующий ("мирно" или нет). Гражданский человек с огнестрельным оружием - повстанец/бандит/террорист. Я что-то пропустил?    

> it-ogo, одумайся! Очевидная ерунда - это про то, как танки могут бороться с оружием стратегического сдерживания...

 Н-да. Спишу это на твое чувство юмора.

----------


## Crocodile

> Для большинства людей, выросших в условиях эффективной работы таких механизмов это очевидно на интуитивном уровне.

 В теории - соглашусь. На практике.. Вот, в Косово референдум был и вроде как не по дулом автоматов. А США и ЕС всё равно не признало.   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...BE%D0%B2%D0%B5  
А вот в Ираке, допустим, люди ходили на выборы под дулами автоматов и ярко выраженной демонстрацией силы. И ничего страшного для интуитивно принимающих демократию людей в этом не было.    

> Гражданский человек с огнестрельным оружием - повстанец/бандит/террорист. Я что-то пропустил?

 Конечно пропустил. Гражданский человек с огнестрельным оружием - это борец за свободу и/или демократию.

----------


## it-ogo

> В теории - соглашусь. На практике.. Вот, в Косово референдум был и вроде как не по дулом автоматов. А США и ЕС всё равно не признало.  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...BE%D0%B2%D0%B5 
> А вот в Ираке, допустим, люди ходили на выборы под дулами автоматов и ярко выраженной демонстрацией силы. И ничего страшного для интуитивно принимающих демократию людей в этом не было.

 ну ладно, убедил. Признание/непризнание референдумов Западом базируется в значительной и даже преимущественной мере на соображениях политической целесообразности. Однако интуитивной очевидности это не отменяет. И если ты можешь справедливо упрекнуть Запад в лицемерии в Иракском случае, то в случае Крыма такие упреки всерьез восприниматься не будут. 
Однако я рад, что по другим пунктам возражений нет.

----------


## it-ogo

> Интересно, а почему ты никак не потоптал историю с крымскими татарами, которые не хотели мне отвечать по-русски? Ведь, тоже, в принципе, не проблема, почему они должны знать русский язык?

 Это ты уж с ними разбирайся, кто что понимает и кто кому нахамил. Или ты обиделся, что Киев законодательно не обязал татар отвечать тебе именно по-русски? В России бы из за это в кутузку, так что ли?

----------


## Ramil

> Да, мы с тобой на эту тему уже дискутировали, помнится. Не знаю, предложи что-нибудь получше демократии западного образца. Всё-таки, если результаты выборов не подделывать, мне кажется, механизм обратной связи бы работал. Худо-бедно, но лучше, чем ничего.

 Ах, если бы...
Я предложил - бросать монетку  :: 
На данном этапе лучше демократии западного образца будет всё, что угодно. Демократия западного образца может существовать только, если в системе присутствуют не-демократии, исправно поставляющие ресурсы, и "западные демократические государства", которые  эти ресурсы успешно присваивают. 
Т.е. есть некие "уберменьши", люди первого сорта, которые могут играться в свои демократии, и есть "унтерменьши", которые живут бедно, потому что у них строй недемократический и правительство коррумпировано. В любой теории любого западного политика п...дабола от политики присутствуют выкладки по той самой сферической демократии (по всей видимости, сидящей на полном самообеспечении). На самом деле всё несколько не так, да ты, думаю, лучше меня это знаешь.

----------


## Eric C.

> Ах, если бы...
> Я предложил - бросать монетку 
> На данном этапе лучше демократии западного образца будет всё, что угодно. Демократия западного образца может существовать только, если в системе присутствуют не-демократии, исправно поставляющие ресурсы, и "западные демократические государства", которые  эти ресурсы успешно присваивают. 
> Т.е. есть некие "уберменьши", люди первого сорта, которые могут играться в свои демократии, и есть "унтерменьши", которые живут бедно, потому что у них строй недемократический и правительство коррумпировано. В любой теории любого западного политика п...дабола от политики присутствуют выкладки по той самой сферической демократии (по всей видимости, сидящей на полном самообеспечении). На самом деле всё несколько не так, да ты, думаю, лучше меня это знаешь.

 А в случае перехода на самообеспечение (без недемократических поставщиков ресурсов), что должно меняться в механизме реализации самой демократии? Разве в этом случае обязательно движение в сторону авторитарной тирании или чего-нибудь подобного?

----------


## Eric C.

> Я предлагаю, да. Упразднить. Потому что вот:   
> Впрочем, это выходит за рамки ведущейся дискуссии. 
> Многие считают, что проведение голосования по какому-либо вопросу - есть справедливый способ разрешения споров. Они заблуждаются. Бросить монетку - и то справедливее.
> Я даже оставлю за скобками сейчас реалистичный сценарий, когда заинтересованные стороны будут всячески стараться повлиять на результаты. Я возьму сферический референдум в вакууме в сферическом демократическом и насквозь справедливом государстве.
> Если вынести на голосование хоть сколько-нибудь спорный вопрос, по которому мнение распределяются где-то поровну, то в результате любого исхода останется половина населения, недовольного исходом. Даже если удалось получить подавляющее большинство (скажем, 80-90%), то останутся 10-20% недовольных. 
> Если же взять реальную страну с  реальными проблемами и реальными политиками, то мы можем пронаблюдать системный кризис демократии как формы правления. Народ нигде не решает НИ-ЧЕ-ГО. И это не жидомасонский заговор. Это просто доказательство того, что демократия не работает. Система устроена таким образом, что мотивирует самые неэффективные, самые долгие, самые дорогостоящие, самые глупые решения из всех возможных. Сейчас же ситуация ещё более усугубилась. Носители идеи мультикультурализма, справедливости для всех, слепо следуя демократическим принципам, на которых они были воспитаны, пытаются разрешить неразрешимые противоречия между своей протухшей идеологией и напором не отягощённых столь тяжелыми морально-идеологическими обязательствами мигрантов. В социологии эволюционные процессы работают быстрее, чем в природе, поэтому, надеюсь, доживу до того светлого дня, когда люди осознают, что решать важные вопросы в области политики, экономики, социологии и т. д. должны не 95% идиотов, а 5% компетентных людей. 
> Впрочем, я опять фантазирую. Править опять будут самые некомпетентные из нас. Но это не отменяет моей правоты.  Поскольку всё, что я тут понарассказывал есть утопия, то предлагаю просто бросать монетку.

 А ваш критерий компетентности человека? Процент его совпадения с критериями остальных? Каждый из 95% идиотов заявит о своем вхождении в TOP 5% самых компетентных, кто и что тогда должен делать?

----------


## Ramil

> А ваш критерий компетентности человека? Процент его совпадения с критериями остальных? Каждый из 95% идиотов заявит о своем вхождении в TOP 5% самых компетентных, кто и что тогда должен делать?

  ::  Я вот не претендую даже на вхождение в 5%. Хотя, в общем-то, критерий прост - сдача публичного экзамена, например. Как для выборщиков, так и для кандидатов. Много раз уже приводили пример: для права управления автомобилем, нужно учиться, потом сдать экзамен. Чтобы управлять самолётом, нужно учиться ещё дольше, сдать экзамен, да потом ещё аттестацию ежегодную проходить, но зато, почему-то предполагается, что выбор того, кто будет управлять государством, может осуществить каждый идиот. Это всё равно, что перед тем как поставить диагноз больному, в консилиум, помимо врачей, пригласить уборщиц, грузчиков, медсестёр, электромонтёров, бухгалтерию и секретаршу, всех, кто работает в больнице.   

> А в случае перехода на самообеспечение (без недемократических поставщиков ресурсов), что должно меняться в механизме реализации самой демократии? Разве в этом случае обязательно движение в сторону авторитарной тирании или чего-нибудь подобного?

 Это невозможный сценарий. Не буду даже упоминать тот факт, что редкая западная демократия вообще может перейти на самообеспечение из-за дефицита собственных ресурсов. Не буду так же упоминать хитрожопых политиков, которые пудрят мозги своему населению, выдавая то, что есть сейчас, за демократию. Поговорим об экономике. Современные западные демократии выросли из колониальных войн, когда шло тотальное ограбление всего остального мира. Думаю, никто спорить не будет, что западные экономики могут существовать только при наличии сравнительно недорогих ресурсов, которые поступают извне. Дешевизна обусловлена, в первую очередь тем, что нарушаются права людей, которые их извлекают. Сравните шахтёра из Великобритании с их профсоюзами, адвокатами, соц. обеспечением, мед. страховкой, лимитированным рабочим днём, высокой зарплатой и прочими правами человека, и шахтёра из Африки, который работает практически за еду по 16 часов в день. При переходе на самообеспечение, стоимость извлекаемых ресурсов, при соблюдении прав человека, станет заметно дороже, что повлечёт за собой увеличение себестоимости производства (где рабочий тоже имеет все демократические плюшки). Увеличение себестоимости производства повлечёт за собой увеличение потребительских цен, что приведёт к тому, что уровень жизни нижних классов значительно упадёт, что приведёт к росту социальной напряженности, которую будет невозможно разрешить демократическими методами. Демократия будет парализована, так как для того, чтобы обеспечить жизнедеятельность государства, необходимо будет нарушить права недовольных и таки заставить их работать. Это заколдованный круг.

----------


## BappaBa

> Вставлю свои три копейки. Референдумы никакие никому не нужны. Что толку с этих референдумов?

 СБУ выложила якобы перехваты разговоров *по мобиле(!)* ГРУ-шников в Славянске.
"И требования: федерализация Украины, немедленные выборы губернаторов, не позднее 25 числа, чтобы Рада не могла бы совершать внешние займы без двух третей голосов регионов. Это принципиальное требование."

----------


## Basil77

> СБУ выложила якобы перехваты разговоров *по мобиле(!)* ГРУ-шников в Славянске.
> "И требования: федерализация Украины, немедленные выборы губернаторов, не позднее 25 числа, чтобы Рада не могла бы совершать внешние займы без двух третей голосов регионов. Это принципиальное требование."

----------


## Serge_spb

> Уверен, что Россию намного больше устроила бы расширенная автономия в составе Украины. И крымчан тоже. Поэтому, в крымских событиях я виню новое временное правительство Украины.

 
Какая разница, что устроило бы Россию?
И почему речь о "крымчанах"? 
Ощущение, будто кое-где забыли, что страна называется Украина. Которая имеет полное право (и обязана) защищать свою целостность. В том числе противодействуя проведению таких "референдумов". 
Выучили умных слов, про легитимность, международное право и пр. Всюду суют не к месту пример с Косово. Забывают одну вещь. Что то что случилось в Крыму - это буквально "мы здесь за всех решили, несогласные идут нахер". 
И это не издержки демократии, как кто-то выше предположил. Так в цивилизованном мире дела не делаются. 
Пусть на суперлегитимном референдуме 50 % скажут "за". Хоть все 80.

----------


## Ramil

> Ощущение, будто кое-где забыли, что страна называется Украина. Которая имеет полное право (и обязана) защищать свою целостность. В том числе противодействуя проведению таких "референдумов".

 По твоей логике СССР следовало бы тоже защищать свою целостность в 1991 и противодействовать сепаратистам.   

> Забывают одну вещь. Что то что случилось в Крыму - это буквально "мы здесь за всех решили, несогласные идут нахер".

 Решило-таки население Крыма. Можно оспаривать 10, пусть 15% голосов, но это не меняет принятого решения.    

> Так в цивилизованном мире дела не делаются.

 Не мог бы ты очертить границы, так называемого "цивилизованного мира", чтобы нам потом не запутаться.
А то у меня один цивилизованный мир, у тебя, скорее всего, другой окажется.

----------


## it-ogo

> Интересно, а почему ты никак не потоптал историю с крымскими татарами, которые не хотели мне отвечать по-русски? Ведь, тоже, в принципе, не проблема, почему они должны знать русский язык?

 Я вырос в Душанбе и прекрасно знаю, что такое этнокультурный раскол населения. Настоящий, без дураков. В Крыму - очень слабый вариант этого, уж поверь. И тем не менее порождает множество проблем. Возможно Киеву следовало как-то разумнее участвовать в этих делах. Я подозреваю, что он на самом деле вообще никак не участвовал, как и практически во всем остальном. Какие-нибудь неупорядоченные действия и бестолковые заявления. Мое глубокое убеждение в том, что все такие проблемы должны разрешаться и могут быть разрешены только на местном и человеческом уровне. 
И относить это на счет "украинизации" можно только за счет аберрации сознания. 
ПС *Хроника событий.* 
Разговоры-разговоры на местном уровне. Похоже, "Донецкая республика" не склеивается. Соседи родственников по поселку, которые всегда ругали Киев и восхищались Россией... Опять ругают Киев. За то, что не защищает их танками от "сепаратистов". Впрочем, все это, конечно, очень зыбко и шатко. Что есть власть? В Донецке уже давно сидят во всяких правительственных зданиях, а дончане ругают Киев, что порядок не обеспечивает. Значит реальная власть не в зданиях. Может быть власть ближе к земле - в городах области? Там и пролетариата больше. Проехались группы по городам, повыкидывали ментов, оружие их раздали местным... "неравнодушным". Те сидят теперь в городах в зданиях, кукуют. Когда надоедает - по домам расходятся. Убивать друг-друга воимя как-то особо не рвутся ни колорадские, ни диванные хохлопатриоты (вроде вашего покорного). Опять власть не там. Что теперь? По поссоветам разъезжать, теток, которые там за столами сидят, бумажки перекладывают, прогонять, а вместо них местных бухариков туда сажать? 
У нас, говорят, горотдел пустой стоит, никого нет. Менты переехали куда-то, в местных изданиях - новый номер телефона, куда сообщать о правонарушениях. У заправок ходят барыги, продают Макарычи - вполне по божеским ценам.

----------


## Ramil

> Опять власть не там. Что теперь?

 А власти вообще на Украине нет сейчас. Анархия Охлократия. Киев не в состоянии контролировать восточные регионы. Если б у ваших киевских идиотов были мозги (совесть), сейчас бы организовали переговорный процесс, развели бы болтологию, обещали бы всё, что угодно, лишь бы продержаться до выборов. Потом уже легитимная власть решала бы.

----------


## it-ogo

> А власти вообще на Украине нет сейчас. Анархия Охлократия. Киев не в состоянии контролировать восточные регионы. Если б у ваших киевских идиотов были мозги (совесть), сейчас бы организовали переговорный процесс, развели бы болтологию, обещали бы всё, что угодно, лишь бы продержаться до выборов. Потом уже легитимная власть решала бы.

 Я теперь подозреваю, что власти никогда и не было. Были клоуны по ящикам. Просто люди на местах как-то сами... Итальянская модель государства. 
А клоуны как клоунничали, так и клоунничают все с той же легитимностью. Включая Путина и его зелененьких чебурашек. Просто для них это амплуа еще непривычно (так пусть им Жирик объяснит что к чему), а киевские уже в курсе. Вон, Проффесор попытался зрителям карманы выворачивать, успеха не снискал.

----------


## Hanna

I think it's complete double standard of the EU and US to ENCOURAGE a coup d'etat against a democratically elected government in Kiev, then make a big stink when others in the same country want to protest against discrimination and concerns regarding the new  undemocratic new regime.  
The EU is supposed to be a big supporter of democracy - but that is clearly only when the "right" leaders are in power. When people vote for somebody the West doesn't like; i.e.Yanukovich, Morsi, Hamas.... then it's encourage to have an undemocratic coup d'etat. 
What I can't get over is that nobody else among Europeans, journalists etc view it this way. 
I mean; either you are for democracy, or your are not. Either you think it's ok to overthrow bad regimes, or you don't!  What they are using is "situaional logic" i.e. constructing the ideological stance to fit their (economical and power) agenda.  
I am so fed up with what a bully the EU has become. And it's so undemocratic that it is pathetic, with people like Lady Ashton not being elected whatsoever. So who is the EU to point fingers at Russia or anyone else?  
I don't care what Eastern Ukraine does, but I think they deserve the same respect for their rights as the rest of the country and I am sure they'd appreciate stable, competent and non-corrupt leadership for a change. Perhaps they should just go it alone.  
Ukraine is just a farse and Russia has many bad sides to it - primarily corruption. 
They could have their own republic, at their terms. If there are 7-10 million inhabitants there, then they are the size of Switzerland, Sweden, Belarus or Austria. That's a pretty nice size for a country.   *What do people in Ukraine think about the elections in May: Do you expect them to be honest and fair? Are you going to vote yourself?*

----------


## eisenherz

I am neither particularly pro-west (nor pro-russia), but for those claiming that Russia plays no active (and physical) role in the unrest in East-Ukraine, this is quite disingenious. In my opinion both sides have been meddling - but I think there is no denying that there is a presence of russian military forces (albeit unmarked) and equipment in the region. The previous argument that Russia had a right to 'forces on the ground' by 'contract' only relates to the Crimea. So why is Moscow denying it?

----------


## Ramil

I doubt there is any military personnel in Eastern Ukraine. There might be intelligence officers/advisors (acting as tourists visiting relatives), but hardly any real military are in the area. It's too risky.

----------


## it-ogo

> I am neither particularly pro-west (nor pro-russia), but for those claiming that Russia plays no active (and physical) role in the unrest in East-Ukraine, this is quite disingenious. In my opinion both sides have been meddling - but I think there is no denying that there is a presence of russian military forces (albeit unmarked) and equipment in the region. The previous argument that Russia had a right to 'forces on the ground' by 'contract' only relates to the Crimea. So why is Moscow denying it?

 Moscow denies many things obvious. It is called "Big lie" technique. It works the following way: Russian citizens that watch Russian TV only will believe anything they are told. Other people's opinion is ignored. Russia invades Ukraine and no other country is ready to use its army to protect us, despite of guarantees from NATO, so their politicians will look for excuse for not doing it. And Russian lie will provide the material for the excuse. So politicians will say something like "Russia has a point too, we must take into account all viewpoints, let us find a compromise", so they will be able to keep their face and not look like obvious failors.

----------


## it-ogo

> *What do people in Ukraine think about the elections in May: Do you expect them to be honest and fair? Are you going to vote yourself?*

 I think that Russia will do anything to break any kind of elections or referendum in Ukraine. If miraculously it will not succeed I will go and vote.

----------


## Crocodile

> Однако я рад, что по другим пунктам возражений нет.

 По другим пунктам в твоём предыдущем посте возражения несущественны, так что можно считать, что у нас по твоему последнему посту с тобой практически консенсус. Ну, некторые вещи ты отбросил, как малозначительные для тебя, но это, собственно, твоё право.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Так в цивилизованном мире дела не делаются.

 Опять-таки, тут я с тобой соглашусь в теории. Практика же (см. выше мой ответ ит-ого) тех, кто являет собой модель для подражания в интерпретации демократии и цивилизованного мира показывает, что это не является обязательным. Собственно, все пошли нахер и в Ираке (США) и в Ливии (ЕС), так, что так дела, к сожалению, делаются в цивилизованном мире. Ну, а как только контракты на украинские газовые месторождения были отданы Shell и Shevron и возникла возможность уменьшать зависимость от поставок российского газа в Европу.. Увы.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

ohkDWSSwswY.jpg
Что-то мне кажется знакомым на этой картинке. Оказывается, наши менты были киевскими штурмовиками. И народное ополчение Донбасса (на фото), оказав им сопротивление, захватило их горотдел.
Чем больше источников информации, тем лучше, да.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Moscow denies many things obvious. It is called "Big lie" technique. It works the following way: Russian citizens that watch Russian TV only will believe anything they are told. Other people's opinion is ignored. Russia invades Ukraine and no other country is ready to use its army to protect us, despite of guarantees from NATO, so their politicians will look for excuse for not doing it. And Russian lie will provide the material for the excuse. So politicians will say something like "Russia has a point too, we must take into account all viewpoints, let us find a compromise", so they will be able to keep their face and not look like obvious failors.

 WOW!!! o_O
So you support Kiev's POV, which is a perfect example of "Big lie" technique in itself? How are you less brainwashed than those "Russian citizens"?
Ukrainian official media presents only one point of view as well, and EU takes this one-sided POV for gospel, believing those ridiculous tales about "invasion" and "poor oppressed Ukrainian citizens". 
The last examle of *extreme hypocisy* of Ukrainian government is their declaring Crimea an occupied territory "to protect people", which in fact strips Crimeans of any rights, and prohibits all kinds of everyday activities under the treats of criminal prosecution - among them are selling or buying things, working for any state institution (aka "working for occupants"), which covers all kinds of occupations, including teachers in public schools & medical personel, and others. 
What I see in this actions is a spiteful desire to "punish" local population under pretense of "protecting" them (with EU and USA supporting this pretence game). Now they are trying to "protect" South-East of Ukraine in a similar manner (or rather to salvage the territory. The people? Who cares...).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *What do people in Ukraine think about the elections in May: Do you expect them to be honest and fair? Are you going to vote yourself?*

 I do not trust our government to organize honest and properly regulated elections. 
Even if they manage it I'm almost positive, that regardless of results there'll be accusations about electoral frauds. There've been virtually no elections in Ukraine, where failed party haven't started screaming "Not fair" and demanding re-elections. It's like people have no grasp of the idea of "final decision". 
Unfortunately, there's a good possibility that I won't be able to vote (because of distance and territorial issues).

----------


## Ramil

> ohkDWSSwswY.jpg
> Что-то мне кажется знакомым на этой картинке. Оказывается, наши менты были киевскими штурмовиками. И народное ополчение Донбасса (на фото), оказав им сопротивление, захватило их горотдел.
> Чем больше источников информации, тем лучше, да.

 Ну да, ещё можно привести такие авторитетные источники как "SPEED INFO", журнал "Максим" или "Здоровье".

----------


## Serge_spb

> По твоей логике СССР следовало бы тоже защищать свою целостность в 1991 и противодействовать сепаратистам.
> .

 Во-первых, противодействовала. В Прибалтике. В Грузии. В Чечне. 
Во-вторых, еще одно "не к месту" (вслед за примером с Косово) - это вспоминать про СССР. Где было ярко выраженное различие между национальностями (русские живут в советской России, грузины в Грузии, армяне - в Армении итд) в отличие от Крыма с   _русские	58,5%	65,9%	45,8% украинцы	24,4%	22,5%	27,4%
крымские татары	12,1%	6,5%	21,2%_
(инфо - википидия) 
В третьих, ты снова оффтопишь. Когда суть выражена предельно четко - следуют возражения не по существу, а по цвету расставленных запятых. 
В Каталонии, например, "население" само пока ничего не решило. И в других европейских частях - google в руки, там все найдешь.
Это и называется "цивилизованно".

----------


## it-ogo

> WOW!!! o_O
> So you support Kiev's POV, which is a perfect example of "Big lie" technique in itself? How are you less brainwashed than those "Russian citizens"?

 Err... "Big lie" technique is not about POV. It is about... well... lie. When Russia states that there is no giant army concentrated on our border it is a "Big lie" because everybody can see that army on satelllite photos. When Russia stated that there are no Russian militaries on the streets of Crimea it was a "Big lie" because everybody was able to see specifically Russian armor cars on those streets on photos. "Big lie" is about stating obvious and overwhelming lie and insisting on it hardly untill some people stopped to believe their eyes. Ukrainian powers are unable to use that technique because they don't have the monopoly on the information. For example one evening SBU made a statement that there are 60 hostages and a bomb in captured Lugansk administration building. Next day nearly ALL Ukrainian media checked the statement, and published that it was wrong. And that was all. It was an attempt of lie but it failed.    

> Ukrainian official media presents only one point of view as well, and EU takes this one-sided POV for gospel, believing those ridiculous tales about "invasion" and "poor oppressed Ukrainian citizens"

 Weren't heavily armed militaries attacked police station in my city four blocks from my home an invasion? Am I not oppressed by continuous danger, stopping with great efforts my wife from panic, my moter in law getting heart attack, and my former student taken away from his home in captured Slaviansk by unknown military to nowhere and disappered? 
(Вытерто. Л.)

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну да, ещё можно привести такие авторитетные источники как "SPEED INFO", журнал "Максим" или "Здоровье".

 ...или, там, НТВ, "Первый" канал и иже с ними. Да, ты прав, ни БиБиСи, ни Дойче Велле, ни даже Украинская правда такого себе не позволят.

----------


## Lampada

Hello!   Не обижайте друг друга!

----------


## Serge_spb

> Опять-таки, тут я с тобой соглашусь в теории. Практика же (см. выше мой ответ ит-ого) тех, кто являет собой модель для подражания в интерпретации демократии и цивилизованного мира показывает, что это не является обязательным. Собственно, все пошли нахер и в Ираке (США) и в Ливии (ЕС), так, что так дела, к сожалению, делаются в цивилизованном мире. Ну, а как только контракты на украинские газовые месторождения были отданы Shell и Shevron и возникла возможность уменьшать зависимость от поставок российского газа в Европу.. Увы.

 Границы Ирака или Ливии изменились?

----------


## Ramil

> ...или, там, НТВ, "Первый" канал и иже с ними. Да, ты прав, ни БиБиСи, ни Дойче Велле, ни даже Украинская правда такого себе не позволят.

 Не улавливаю сарказма. Позволяют себе все. И БиБиСи, и Дойче Велле в том числе.

----------


## it-ogo

> Не улавливаю сарказма. Позволяют себе все. И БиБиСи, и Дойче Велле в том числе.

 Заведомую ложь под опубликованным фото на первой странице? Фстудию!

----------


## Hanna

Do you really think people in Eastern Ukraine are so LAME that they can't organise an uprising if they want, without the help of Russia? The Western Ukrainians and Kievans could, so why shouldn't the Eastern Ukrainians be able to?  
I don't think Russia has sent anyone there, because I don't think Russia has an agenda of annexing the area. If anything, I think Russia would prefer them to calm down and simply participate in the elections and vote for a pro-Russian government. Why would Russia want some average size heavy industrial cities and a few mines.... Doesn't Russia already have PLENTY of that? Crimea was a completely different cup of tea - it was unique, and it was a matter of national pride for Russia, and it's strategic. 
That's how I perceive the difference, anyway. 
And what is so strange about some of them appearing semi-military? Or officers?  
I don't know, but I am guessing that Ukraine has compulsory military service for at least 9 months, probably more. I know that the USSR had compulsory military service. *So the majority of the male population will have done a year or more in the military. Obviously based on that they can "appear as military" if they want to.* And among all these men there will be  ex special forces, officers and people who can comptently organise the taking over of a police station - particularly if the police aren't even motivated to resist them.....   

> I think that Russia will do anything to break any  kind of elections or referendum in Ukraine. If miraculously it will not  succeed I will go and vote.

 It's good to hear that you will  vote at least - I guess the ultimate sign of total disillusionment is  when people don't even bother to walk to a voting hall and vote (hm...  when did I last vote....) Keep your head up and stick to your principles. I can't even imagine all the stuff that people in Ukriane have to suffer through. If it was me, I would probably gone insane or escaped the country a long time ago. So kudos to you.

----------


## E-learner

> I don't think Russia has an agenda of annexing the area.

  Of course they have not. It's not the area, it's the Ukraine, the whole of it. At the very least, all of the East and the South. It *is* worth it, isn't it?

----------


## Crocodile

> Границы Ирака или Ливии изменились?

 Границы не изменились. Захватывать и удерживать надо целиком, зачем делиться с кем-то? Например, на Гавайях:   

> The legal issues regarding Hawaii's international standing are complex. While many scholars and legal experts feel that the case for legal independence is clear, the practical ability to actually assert such independence is difficult. Some complicating factors include: The continued presence of the U.S. military in Hawaii;The assumed reluctance of the U.S. to give up its claim to Hawaii, legal or not;

 Кроме того, вот РФ упрекают в разных вещах, в том числе и в том, что она пытается вернуть свергнутого Януковича. Смотрим пример цивилизованного решения подобной проблемы и ищем 5 различий:   

> Операция «Поддержка демократии» (англ. Operation Uphold Democracy) — вторжение войск США на остров Гаити с целью возвращения в эту страну законного президента Жан-Бертран Аристида, свергнутого военной хунтой.  
> В 1990 году Жан-Бертран Аристид выиграл президентские выборы, получив 67 % голосов.[...]
> Однако его семимесячное правление было отмечено явным террором, включая известное «надевание бус» (надевание горящей автомобильной покрышки на человека), для уничтожения политических оппонентов и использование уличной толпы для запугивания гаитянского парламента и судебных органов. Гаитянские военные выступили против своего президента. Аристиду предложили либо уйти в отставку, либо предстать перед судом за неоднократное нарушение конституции Республики Гаити. В присутствии нескольких послов иностранных государств, Аристид решил уйти в отставку и покинуть Гаити. 30 сентября 1991 года он был смещён, бежал в Венесуэлу, затем в США. Америка была нацелена на возвращение своего человека во главе Гаити.  
> К берегам острова подошли 20 боевых кораблей ВМФ США, в том числе два авианосца. 19 сентября 1994 года более 60 военно-транспортных самолётов взлетели с базы Форт-Брэгг и взяли курс на Гаити. Но через несколько минут был дан отбой, воздушная армада повернула назад. Генерал Седрас распорядился разобрать баррикады и не препятствовать высадке американского морского десанта, призванного осуществить смену режима. В тот же день 3 тысячи морских пехотинцев высадились на Гаити. Сопротивления они не встретили.

 Вот ит-ого постоянно обвиняет меня в том, что я использую метод дискуссии "сам дурак". Но, согласись, учить всех как правильно жить может лишь тот, кто своим примером, своими действиями доказал правильность и жизнеспособность того, в чём он убеждает других. Поэтому, не стоит удивляться, что эта система Big Lie распространилась. Все стороны беззастенчиво врут. И всё получается как бы симметрично. Кто же в этой истории прав? За кого мы должны ломать копья? Вот ит-ого говорит, не за кого, а против кого. Против РФ - "To remind of the rules". Но не за временное правительство Украины - "я же не подписывался под действиями правительства Украины". А ты что-нибудь можешь предложить?

----------


## Crocodile

> For example one evening SBU made a statement that there are 60 hostages and a bomb in captured Lugansk administration building. Next day nearly ALL Ukrainian media checked the statement, and published that it was wrong. And that was all. It was an attempt of lie but it failed.

 That is fantastic! So, what officials were specifically responsible for distributing the Big Lie? Do we know their names? Were they prosecuted in court? Was any investigation or legal case open against them? Is the public protected in any way from being manipulated that way in the future?

----------


## it-ogo

> Do you really think people in Eastern Ukraine are so LAME that they can't organise an uprising if they want, without the help of Russia? The Western Ukrainians and Kievans could, so why shouldn't the Eastern Ukrainians be able to?

 I AM the one from Eastern Ukraine. So, please don't say "they" when speaking to me, say "you". And WE did the uprising in Kiev as well along with people from other parts of Ukraine. 2 of ~100 protesters killed at Maidan were from my city.  
There is a great difference between people's uprising and military operation. In Kiev WE saw natural uprising with some support (like food etc) from business. Here WE see foreign military operation by people from outside leading some deceived locals. There is a kind of uprising but without giant militatry, informational, financial and organizational help from outside it were ended shortly - with some demonstrations. There are different organization, different methods, different weapon, different tactics and different society. And world politicians are not so LAME to not understand it.    

> I don't think Russia has sent anyone there, because I don't think Russia has an agenda of annexing the area.

 To think or not to think is your choice. The events are going around me and I know what I see and what I hear. You can enjoy your nonconformism, your theories and viewpoints as you like, but here we have the real life.

----------


## Hanna

> Of course they have not. It's not the area, it's the Ukraine, the whole of it. At the very least, all of the East and the South. It *is* worth it, isn't it?

 You think Russia wants ALL of Ukraine?! And planning something military, in secret? 
Seriously?  
Like "USSR v2.0 (capitalist edition)"  or "Imperial Russia 2.0 (fully revised digital edition)" 
Nope, I don't believe that for a second. And I don't think the population of Russia would be back that whatsoever.  
I think there is about 1 / 10 chance that all hell breaks lose in Ukraine and Russia ends up doing some kind of "peacekeeping" intervention and ends up annexing some more territory, perhaps following another referendum.  
But it's quite possible that NATO would get involved if that happened. I don't think Putin would risk that - it seems quite insane. He's more pragmatic than that.  
Like I said - they are more pissed off with Russia right now than they have ever been in my entire life. The blackpainting and demonising of Russia/Putin is complete. 
NATO must have had some VERY grand plans for Crimea, considering how pissed off they were at having it snatched from right under their nose. I bet they were planning the mother of all foreign US bases right there in Sevastopol!

----------


## Hanna

> I AM the one from Eastern Ukraine. So, please don't say "they" when speaking to me, say "you".

 I was referring to Eisenherz post, not yours in specific, and used the words "you" in a generic way. I am perfectly aware that you are from there.  
Like I said to you before, I totally respect your viewpoint and understand that probably at least half of the people there feel like you do. Nevertheless there are clearly a lot of people who are prepared to take big risks and go to a lot of trouble to for different views than yours.

----------


## Basil77

УНИАН:  *"Подполковник РФ", командовавший милицией в Горловке, оказался местным вымогателем*

----------


## dtrq

> Заведомую ложь под опубликованным фото на первой странице? Фстудию!

 Твоя претензия заключается в отношении текста к фото? А кто сказал, что текст - комментарий к фото? 
Фото как-бы вообще нерелевантно, все что на нем видно - какие-то люди в камуфляже. Никакой ценности в пропагандистском плане оно само по себе не несет.

----------


## Hanna

If Russia is really in Eastern Ukraine, they are losing there touch - apparently Ukraine just re-took the airport that was occupied by pro-Russian forces, whoever they are.

----------


## diogen_

> Какая разница, что устроило бы Россию?
>  И почему речь о "крымчанах"? 
>  Ощущение, будто кое-где забыли, что страна называется Украина. Которая имеет полное право (и обязана) защищать свою целостность. В том числе противодействуя проведению таких "референдумов". 
>  Выучили умных слов, про легитимность, международное право и пр. Всюду суют не к месту пример с Косово. Забывают одну вещь. Что то что случилось в Крыму - это буквально "мы здесь за всех решили, несогласные идут нахер". 
>  И это не издержки демократии, как кто-то выше предположил. Так в цивилизованном мире дела не делаются. 
>  Пусть на суперлегитимном референдуме 50 % скажут "за". Хоть все 80.

 Если Косово не нравится, можно привести пример с Суданом. Судан тоже имел право защищать и долгие годы защищал свою территориальную целостность, однако США решили  одобрить  его разделение на две части еще *до* появления официальных результатов референдума.   

> В июне 2010 года США объявили, что будут приветствовать появление нового государства [Южный судан] в случае положительного исхода референдума… 
> Официальные результаты референдума были объявлены 7 февраля, согласно им, за отделение Южного Судана было подано 98,83 % от общего числа признанных действительными бюллетеней. Официальное провозглашение нового государства произошло 9 июля 2011 года, до этой даты Судан продолжал существовать как единое государство[21].

 Южный Судан — Википедия 
Аналогично, Россия в силу всем известных исторических причин вполне имела право приветствовать положительный исход референдума в Крыму и затем признать его независимость с последующим вхождение в свой состав, несмотря на противодействие со стороны нелегитимных властей Украины.
 Так что любая территориальная целостность относительна и зависит от множества привходящих факторов.

----------


## Eric C.

> Do you really think people in Eastern Ukraine are so LAME that they can't organise an uprising if they want, without the help of Russia? The Western Ukrainians and Kievans could, so why shouldn't the Eastern Ukrainians be able to?

 I'm neither Ukrainian nor eastern Ukrainian, but I think here's what's going on. Even if we assume that Russia hasn't directly sent anyone to eastern Ukraine, those 2 "uprisings" are pretty much different by the goals and methods of implementation. While the Kyiv one was definitely a pro-Ukrainian one that simply targeted to put down Yanukovich's government, which the people thought was more of a burden than any sort of help for the Ukrainian people, the eastern one is more tricky, but by far it's clear that they (*I don't mean all eastern Ukrainians by any means, but just those "fighters"*) don't really consider themselves Ukrainians, and don't really want to live in Ukraine, and they actually want to get separated from Ukraine, and it can easily be viewed that many of them would want to join Russia. Now, it's clear that it's NOT an internal argument in the country, it's Ukrainians on one side, and "those people" (whoever they are) on the other side. Now, speaking of their methods, I wonder how many people from the Maidan (the Kyiv uprising) were armed with AK-47 and similar weapons? How many of them stole weapons including grenades and such? How many of them actually used weapons for attacking purposes? How many of them took hostages to achieve their goals? That is all what those "eastern guys" have been doing.

----------


## Crocodile

> How many of them took hostages to achieve their goals? That is all what those "eastern guys" have been doing.

 Took hostages? I think respecting other users of the forum by reading their previous posts and keeping yourself up-to-date might not be a bad idea.  ::    

> For example one evening SBU made a statement that there are *60 hostages* and a bomb in captured Lugansk administration building. Next day nearly ALL Ukrainian media checked the statement, and published that it was wrong. And that was all. *It was an attempt of lie* but it failed.

----------


## E-learner

> You think Russia wants ALL of Ukraine?! And planning something military, in secret? 
>  Seriously?

 I don't know. Maybe all of it is an improvisation.
 Anyway, if possible, they will prefer non-military and "half-military" means.   

> I think there is about 1 / 10 chance that all hell breaks lose in Ukraine and Russia ends up doing some kind of "peacekeeping" intervention

 At the moment, it does look like one of the cards being played.   

> NATO must have had some VERY grand plans for Crimea, considering how pissed off they were at having it snatched from right under their nose. I bet they were planning the mother of all foreign US bases right there in Sevastopol!

 I don't know about that but I believe the rest of the Ukraine is no lesser prise.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ...it's Ukrainians on one side, and "those people" (whoever they are) on the other side.

 *Eric*, those people are actually _locals_, i.e. Ukrainian citizens. Even Ukrainian biased media doesn't go so far as to claim, that all (or even most) of them are Russians. Kiev just implies, that they are organized by some kind of Russian agents, spies, or whatever. 
As for AKs - during Maidan 'uprising' military arsenals were robbed in Western Ukraine - in particular in Lviv (Feb 2014). Among stolen goodies there were 5000 AKs, about 2700 Makarovs, more than 100 machine guns, about 1500 grenades, etc. Some of it eventually spread over Ukraine (Viva la revolution!).
There also were loads of failed attempts, or at least they were reported as failed. So having some kind of weapon isn't a proof of external influence   

> How many of them took hostages to achieve their goals? *That is all what those "eastern guys" have been doing.*

 First, sorry, but this comment is rather ignorant. Please tone down your supriority a bit, ok?  ::  
Second, as Crocodile already pointed out, there were _no hostages._ 
That's how local (Ukrainian) official media work. They print/post some nonsense, aimed at fuelling overall paranoia. Then after some time they admit that they were mistaken or "misinformed". But the harm is already done. Thousands of people've read it and it changed their attitude in a certain way. 
Sometimes they even don't bother to mention their mistakes. There were hysterical articles as of Apr 8th claiming that "Russian tanks will invade Ukraine tonight" (meaning a full blown war at the border). Obviously, there were no tanks. But some people are still reffering to this imaginary tank battles as if they were real.  
Frankly, it's ridiculous. It's like Ukrainian government and some "patriots" are living in an AU. They refuse to acknowledge what's happening under their noses (raising disquiet among local people in some regions due to wretched inner policy), at the same time getting fixated on something that have not really happened (or something could've happended, but of which there's no proof).

----------


## Eric C.

> Took hostages? I think respecting other users of the forum by reading their previous posts and keeping yourself up-to-date might not be a bad idea.

 Thanks Croc, of course I should've seen that post, and if I had, I would've certainly reformulated my question. I just hope there have not been other episodes like that, because I've actually heard of several incidents with taking hostages.

----------


## Eric C.

> Eric, those people are actually locals, i.e. Ukrainian citizens. Even Ukrainian biased media doesn't go so far as to claim, that all (or even most) of them are Russians. Kiev just implies, that they are organized by some kind of Russian agents, spies, or whatever.

 I do believe most of those people have the Ukrainian citizenship. But they say it themselves, they don't want to be Ukrainians, they want to either live in their own republic, or be part of Russia. That is why I say they're opposite to the Ukrainians, i.e. people who want to keep integrity of Ukraine. Maybe I misunderstood something? Then tell me please what exactly. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I do believe most of those people have the Ukrainian citizenship. But they say it themselves, they don't want to be Ukrainians, they want to either live in their own republic, or be part of Russia. That is why I say they're opposite to the Ukrainians, i.e. people who want to keep integrity of Ukraine. Maybe I misunderstood something? Then tell me please what exactly. =)

 People generally do not want to join Russia. Most of them support an idea of federal Ukraine, demanding more autonomy from Kiev. They also expect to be able to affect national policy a little more (right now regions have virtually no say in important decisions).   
I'd say, Russian flags are more of a symbol of not supporting current government policy, since the government itself is viewed by many as illegimate. The same way American, EU and Georgian (!) flags on Maidan were, apparently, symbols of supporting western values, and not a sign of 'protesters' attempting to join Georgia.

----------


## Hanna

> People generally do not want to join Russia. Most of them support an idea of federal Ukraine, demanding more autonomy from Kiev. They also expect to be able to affect national policy a little more (right now regions have virtually no say in important decisions).   
> I'd say, Russian flags are more of a symbol of not supporting current government policy, since the government itself is viewed by many as illegimate. The same way American, EU and Georgian (!) flags on Maidan were, apparently, symbols of supporting western values, and not a sign of 'protesters' attempting to join Georgia.

 Oh right! I didn't understand that at all (about the Russian flag).

----------


## it-ogo

> Like I said to you before, I totally respect your viewpoint and understand that probably at least half of the people there feel like you do. Nevertheless there are clearly a lot of people who are prepared to take big risks and go to a lot of trouble to for different views than yours.

 Witness: I saw the tiger from jungle entered the house, killed the man and partly devoured his body.
Attorney: I totally respect your viewpoint and understand that probably at least half of the house inhabitants there feel like you do. Nevertheless there is clearly the cat in the house who is prepared to take big risks and go to a lot of trouble to for different views than yours. 
I witness that the guys that made actual armed violence are not from here. They look different, act different, speak different, they don't know local customs and geography. They don't discuss anything, they just make orders to their followers. When they are asked about their goals they reply mostly: "I am not the one in charge of answering". They don't make deals with locals, they demand complete obediance. They don't let local press (from the town) in the captured buildings, only Russian press. They say: "we don't need Khokhols (Ukrainians) here." 
Their followers are happy to follow orders. They are completely sure to follow Russian militaries. There are people for "federalization" and unhappy with Kiev but they mostly sit at home as they are sane and responsible. Those who obey orders of greenies want to join Russia. If you ask them about "Donetsk republic" or "federalization" they say: "oh, yeah, Donetsk republic, federalization, yeah, definitely - that is what we are for". And put on Russian flags. They are not much but they are who on the streets and who sit in the official buildings cleared by armed squads. I believe they are deceived. 
We have the situation here that "everybody knows" that Russians lead the protesters and ready to obey. They know it from Russain TV channels that are used to be popular here. The channels broadcast all the way about helping Russian brothers oppressed, tortured and killed in Ukraine. And that is the engine of all the people on the streets. The superpower express its intentions clearly. All Russian TV channels call people on the streets "our heroes", their opponents "fascists", "junta" etc. - no other ways of treatment. The reports are ridiculous with hundreds of killed at each event, and many obvious fakes.

----------


## maxmixiv

Раздербанить большую страну, если вдруг представляется такая возможность - "нормальное" поведение больших держав.
Увы, "правильность" не жизнеспособна и наоборот. 
Откуда-то с Интернета, для сравнения:  

> К лету 1919 на территории Советской России находились вооруженные силы 14 иностранных государств, ни одно из которых не объявляло войны: Англия, Франция, Япония, Германия, Италия, США, Чехословакия, Сербия, Китай, Финляндия, Греция, Польша, Румыния, Турция. По словам М. Сейерса, антибольшевизм играл здесь лишь второстепенную роль. Гораздо большее значение имели такие факторы, как северорусский лес, донецкий уголь, сибирское золото и кавказская нефть. Кроме того, имелись обширные империалистические замыслы, как английский план Закавказской федерации, которая бы оградила от России Индию и сделала бы возможным исключительное господство англичан в нефтеносных районах Ближнего Востока; японский план завоевания и колонизации Сибири; французский план контроля над Донецким бассейном и Черноморьем и честолюбивый, дальнего прицела план Германии захвата Прибалтики и Украины.

----------


## Ramil

> Во-первых, противодействовала. В Прибалтике. В Грузии. В Чечне.

 Избирательная память - обязательное требование к современному цивилизованному человеку. Понимаю.    

> Во-вторых, еще одно "не к месту" (вслед за примером с Косово) - это вспоминать про СССР. Где было ярко выраженное различие между национальностями (русские живут в советской России, грузины в Грузии, армяне - в Армении итд) в отличие от Крыма с ...

 Ну конечно, русские не жили в Средней Азии, армяне не жили в Азербайджане, в Приднестровье жили одни молдаване, Украина таки сплошь состояла из потомков протоукров.   

> В третьих, ты снова оффтопишь. Когда суть выражена предельно четко - следуют возражения не по существу, а по цвету расставленных запятых.

 У тебя потрясающая способность делать безапелляционные заявления, которые не соответствуют действительности. Суть в твоём посте не выражена вообще, сравнение с аналогичными ситуациями в истории не является оффтопиком, избирательно расставленные акценты и аргументация являются инструментом демагогии, а не конструктивной дискуссии.    

> В Каталонии, например, "население" само пока ничего не решило. И в других европейских частях - google в руки, там все найдешь. Это и называется "цивилизованно".

 Я понял! Цивилизованно = значит просто ничего конкретного не делать, ограничиваться пустой болтовней и политическим фарсом. Хотелось бы видеть примеры из новейшей истории, где передел границ прошел "цивилизованно". Могу припомнить разве что раздел Чехословакии, да и то, это был уникальный исторический момент после распада СССР.
Ни одного другого примера так и не нагуглил. Да их просто и не было.

----------


## Serge_spb

> Я понял! Цивилизованно = значит просто ничего конкретного не делать, ограничиваться пустой болтовней и политическим фарсом. Хотелось бы видеть примеры из новейшей истории, где передел границ прошел "цивилизованно". Могу припомнить разве что раздел Чехословакии, да и то, это был уникальный исторический момент после распада СССР.
> Ни одного другого примера так и не нагуглил. Да их просто и не было.

 (Deleted. L.) 
Сочувствую, что плохо это понял.

----------


## Ramil

Последние несколько дней на Украине:
В Киев прилетает глава ЦРУ в поисках пропавших на просторах Донбасса "чёрноводных" наёмников. Мужики Луганска на "Ниве" гоняют по полям ржавый танк. Инвалид Тимошенко объявляет о наборе своей армии добровольцев. В Краматорске другая армия переодетых в форму бандитов громко и неуклюже атакует никому не нужный аэродром, при этом самооборона якобы сбивает летающий над этим аэродромом непонятно зачем самолёт. Дегенерату Парубию звонит Жириновский и передаёт предупреждение Кремля. Тот краснеет ушами и хорохорится перед камерой укро-афганского журналиста Найема, с сообщения которого о евромайдане началась вся эта катавасия. Мужики Краматорска берут в плен чемпиона СССР по греко-римской борьбе, которого недавно провозгласили замсекретаря СНБО и послали руководить операцией по зачистке мирных граждан. Тот вышел к мужикам как на духу рассказать им, что они террористы. Мужики поверили и взяли его в заложники. Каждый олигарх тем временем формирует свой собственный батальон патриотов, которые подотчётны лично ему. Экипажи шести БТРов, присланных в Краматорск украинскими властями, перешли на сторону ополченцев. Одна из машин покинула город под российским флагом. В то же время, около миллиона бойцов ВДВ из бригады под Славянском перешло на сторону самообороны.
Тем временем в Киеве Раду легальных экстремистов осаждают нелегальные экстремисты, которые требуют действовать экстремистнее и обвиняют официальных экстремистов в том, что они все куплены Путиным. В ответ следуют такие же обвинения - что Путин подослал под Раду лжемайдановцев, которые пытаются дестабилизировать ситуацию в самый ответственный момент. Пока экстремисты Киева спорят, кто из них более купленный Путиным, на избитого мирными протестувальниками кандидата в гетьманы несуществующей Украины заводят уголовное дело - видимо, за то, что остался жив. Другого кандидата не пустили в телестудию под угрозой избиения так называемые автомайдановцы - понятное дело, куплены Путиным вместе с покрышками. Самого реального кандидата на победу в выборах, лидера тёмных сил Дарта Вейдера, и вовсе сняли с дистанции - оказался уж слишком светлым и благоразумным на фоне остальных. По телеканалам народ одновременно убеждают в двух вещах: что Украина едина и все вокруг братья и что часть этого народа являются террористами и сепаратистами. Самое забавное, что многие телезрители верят и тому и другому. 
Ну и, конечно, во всём виновата Россия.

----------


## it-ogo

> УНИАН:  *"Подполковник РФ", командовавший милицией в Горловке, оказался местным вымогателем*

 Ну и славно тогда. Будем надеяться, что одно исключает другое. Непонятно только, почему он не представился подполковником ВС Казахстана или Беларуси.   

> Твоя претензия заключается в отношении текста к фото? А кто сказал, что текст - комментарий к фото? 
> Фото как-бы вообще нерелевантно, все что на нем видно - какие-то люди в камуфляже.

 Ну да, не сообразил. Тады да - обычная желтая пресса.

----------


## it-ogo

> Последние несколько дней на Украине:

 Где-то так. Только надо было все-таки разделить российские и украинские источники и убрать отсебятину в оформлении, а придерживаться оригинального стиля. Так было бы гораздо изящнее.

----------


## eisenherz

> Do you really think people in Eastern Ukraine are so LAME that they can't organise an uprising if they want, without the help of Russia? The Western Ukrainians and Kievans could, so why shouldn't the Eastern Ukrainians be able to?  
> I don't think Russia has sent anyone there...

 
I cannot recall claiming that East-Ukrainians are lame or claiming that they could nor organize 'unrest' themselves. What I claimed is simply that Russian forces (even be it small and unmarked) are present in the Ukraine. I suppose everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I for one would take IT-Ogo's word for it

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну и, конечно, во всём виновата Россия.

 А в это трудное время свободный мир грудью стоит за свои ценности, на практике доказывая свою приверженность свободе слова:  

> В Латвии на три месяца приостановлено вещание телеканал РТР-Россия; в отношении Первого балтийского канала (Первый канал) начат административный процесс; канал Россия-24 попал в категорию "проблемных".  
> Латвийские политики и общественные деятели обратили внимание на популярность российских каналов в связи с последними событиями на Украине.  
> Согласно данным одного из опросов, около 66% русскоязычных в Латвии видят основания для введения российских войск на Украину, среди латышей этот показатель составляет лишь 17%. Политики полагают, что такая разница во взглядах – это результат влияния российского телевидения.

 Что там мешает *правильному* восприятию действительности? Какие-то каналы? Отключаем нафиг во имя свободы слова!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Что там мешает *правильному* восприятию действительности? Какие-то каналы? Отключаем нафиг во имя свободы слова!

 Тут беседовал с одним человеком. Состоялся такой вот диалог:  

> Я: скажите-ка, где вы черпаете "правдуЪ" (tm) (по украинской версии)?
> Он: По уркаинским версиям я особо и не ползаю, так только если изредка попадется ссыль. Меня наша версия устраивает. Ну и пара прорусских украинцев постят в бложики.
> Я: Устраивает-то да.  Но иногда хочется и ПРАВДЫЪ
> Он: (повязывает вам белую ленточку) А зачем вам? Вы же на события не влияете. Если не влияете, слушайте нашу версию. Будет полезнее.

----------


## Crocodile

Полезнее не факт. Я тут напоролся на одного придурка, так тот призывал всех ехать в/на Украину добровольцем как в Испанию ехали. Но пасаран, типа. Спасать Донецкую республику от фашистов. Наверное, чтобы говорить не по-местному, приказы всем раздавать, и ни с кем ничего не обсуждать.. Обе стороны надо слушать.

----------


## Basil77

> Тем временем в Киеве Раду легальных экстремистов осаждают нелегальные экстремисты, которые требуют действовать экстремистнее и обвиняют официальных экстремистов в том, что они все куплены Путиным. В ответ следуют такие же обвинения - что Путин подослал под Раду лжемайдановцев, которые пытаются дестабилизировать ситуацию в самый ответственный момент.

----------


## Eric C.

> Полезнее не факт. Я тут напоролся на одного придурка, так тот призывал всех ехать в/на Украину добровольцем как в Испанию ехали. Но пасаран, типа. Спасать Донецкую республику от фашистов. Наверное, чтобы говорить не по-местному, приказы всем раздавать, и ни с кем ничего не обсуждать.. Обе стороны надо слушать.

 But since Donetsk is a part of Ukraine, I guess the Ukrainian version should be more prevalent.

----------


## Ramil

Игра для Android: Слава "Беркуту" 
Подсказка: Прежде чем расставить боевых юнитов, расставьте девочек. Хотя бы по одной в ряду. Без них у вас не будет "ленточек" для установки новых бойцов.

----------


## Eric C.

> People generally do not want to join Russia. Most of them support an idea of federal Ukraine, demanding more autonomy from Kiev. They also expect to be able to affect national policy a little more (right now regions have virtually no say in important decisions).   
> I'd say, Russian flags are more of a symbol of not supporting current government policy, since the government itself is viewed by many as illegimate. The same way American, EU and Georgian (!) flags on Maidan were, apparently, symbols of supporting western values, and not a sign of 'protesters' attempting to join Georgia.

 As far as I know, there shouldn't be any problems with the legitimate status of the current Ukrainian government, as it's only temporary, and the Ukrainian people are to elect a totally legitimate one in May.

----------


## Basil77

> As far as I know, there shouldn't be any problems with the legitimate status of the current Ukrainian government, as it's only temporary, and the Ukrainian people are to elect a totally legitimate one in May.

 By that logic why it was necessary to overthrow Yanukovich who was legitimate unlike the current goverment? Just wait less than a year until elections.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> As far as I know, there shouldn't be any problems with the legitimate status of the current Ukrainian government, as it's only temporary, and the Ukrainian people are to elect a totally legitimate one in May.

 Really? So the fact that it's temporary should negate the fact that it came to power as a result of an unconstitutional take-over? 
The main problem, though, is that, while it is temporary, it's hell bent on making as many important and _permanent_ decisions on as many controversial topics as possible - like signing Ukraine-EU Association Agreement (and in haste too, there were articles about Ukrainian side 'being disappointed' that some parts they hoped to see there were absent, but that they had to sign it anyway, because otherwise they'd 'lose face' (what??)), or discussing changing the constiution.  
These decisions should be made, but not in haste, and not by politicians, who were not chosen by all of the people of Ukraine.

----------


## Crocodile

> As far as I know, there shouldn't be any problems with the legitimate status of the current Ukrainian government, as it's only temporary, and the Ukrainian people are to elect a totally legitimate one in May.

 That is technically correct. However, there's another side to it - the temp government has no authority to make long-term decisions, just to maintain some order and drag time until the new elected government would have the full authority. The present Ukrainian temporary government had exceeded their authority by signing a bunch of historic documents, so their actions should be tried in Ukrainian court with the intention of the subsequent cancellation of the signatures as illegitimate. And the power-greedy individuals who totally forgot they are only there temporary to fill in the gap should be prosecuted by Ukrainian law.

----------


## it-ogo

> Полезнее не факт. Я тут напоролся на одного придурка, так тот призывал всех ехать в/на Украину добровольцем как в Испанию ехали. Но пасаран, типа. Спасать Донецкую республику от фашистов. Наверное, чтобы говорить не по-местному, приказы всем раздавать, и ни с кем ничего не обсуждать..

 Отнюдь не для последнего. Энтузиасты всегда пытаются пообщаться, переубедить, или хотя бы самоутвердиться, пусть и со слюнями, криками и матами. В отличие от профессионалов, вежливых или нет. Это не значит, конечно, что им рады...

----------


## Crocodile

> Отнюдь не для последнего. Энтузиасты всегда пытаются пообщаться, переубедить, или хотя бы самоутвердиться, пусть и со слюнями, криками и матами. В отличие от профессионалов, вежливых или нет. Это не значит, конечно, что им рады...

 Хорошо, допустим твою правоту в отношении профессионализма зелёночеловеков, тебе там, в конце концов, стопудово виднее, чем мне отсюда.
Но, давай рассмотрим другую гипотезу. А что если профессионалы не являются официально российским спецназом? И главнокомандующий российских войск тут, по крайней мере официально, ни при чём? Вот, например:   

> - На сегодняшний день, ЧВК «РСБ-Групп» это, на мой взгляд высокоорганизованное подразделение, которое имеет направления.
> Дивизион сухопутных операций: вооруженная охрана объектов, колонн, разведка, а также, как я говорил ранее, военный консалтинг, обучение, консультации, гуманитарное разминирование и так далее. 
> - Так вы вооружены? Это законно? 
> - Да, конечно, работая в «горячих точках» наши сотрудники используют боевое оружие. Наша задача – выполнить контракт с заказчиком, сохранить жизни его сотрудников, сохранить товарно-материальные ценности и, естественно, не погибнуть самим. 
> - А кто у вас работает? Российские граждане или нет? 
> - Да, компания российская и соответственно у нас работают граждане России. Другим мы отказываем.

----------


## Basil77

Утащил с другого форума (сегодня из очередного "хохлосрача"):  

> Всё рашка, мы про###ли всё, присылай своих крокодилов е##чих. С природой  не поспоришь. Встречаемся опять через 1000 лет короче пацаны.

  

> Мы не можем, лол. Нам ЕС и НАТО санкции новые врубит. Так что сами там со своим цирком разбирайтесь.
> Со всеми вашими спецназами ГРУ, агентами ФСБ, титушками, туристами и прочей лабудой.
> Мне  интересно, а что вы делать то будете? Вот у вас есть Донбасс, в котором  куча народу хочет второй государственный язык и федерализацию. И есть  Украина, которая не хочет второй язык и федерализацию. Как вы всё это  разгребать будете без участия РФ (а ваше правительство не согласится на  такое участие) - загадка. Небось новое приднестровье будет.

----------


## it-ogo

> Хорошо, допустим твою правоту в отношении профессионализма зелёночеловеков, тебе там, в конце концов, стопудово виднее, чем мне отсюда.
> Но, давай рассмотрим другую гипотезу. А что если профессионалы не являются официально российским спецназом? И главнокомандующий российских войск тут, по крайней мере официально, ни при чём? Вот, например:

 И что конкретно будет являться целью нашего рассмотрения и положениями, выносимыми на защиту? Улучшение моего отношения к Путину? А оно на самом деле неплохое, как ни странно. Мне всегда были интересны великие уродцы.

----------


## it-ogo

> Утащил с другого форума (сегодня из очередного "хохлосрача"):

 Ну да, что и было, собственно, целью.

----------


## Crocodile

> И что конкретно будет являться целью нашего рассмотрения и положениями, выносимыми на защиту? Улучшение моего отношения к Путину?

 Ну, как же? Вот звонит Меркель Путину и говорит: "_Чего это вы там мутите своими войсками в Украине? Забирайте их нафиг." А он ей: "Моя не знай, моя мало-мало занимайся проводить прямой линия с народ, моя сильно-сильно, очень-очень важно моя народ. Войска не моя, забрать не умею. Спросите в Киев, может их знай чей войска?_" Может, действительно не его? Вот, вещают же там у вас правдолюбцы в Киеве, что мол это всё российские войска на деньги Януковича. А вдруг в этом есть зерно правды? Может, Янукович некто заплатил охранному агенству ЧВК "РСБ-Групп", чтобы они охранили-вернули его собственность? Или Добкин? Или, может, Ринат Леонидович так себя по-новому ставит в своём переговорном процессе с Киевом? Чтобы стать не просто настоящим, а ещё и формальным хозяином? Научились как правильно действовать на примере Крыма и косят под войска РФ? Овладевают и вежливо передают активистам. Докассательсфа на том же уровне, что и твои: кому выгодно - Януковичу, кто может заплатить - Янукович, кто может реализовать - ЧВК "РСБ-Групп". Теперь начинай топтать.

----------


## it-ogo

Что топтать? Тезис сформулируй, к чему все это было? 
Меркель он может говорить все, что угодно, она вежливая, выслушает. Но механизм этот работает исключительно в сцепке с российской государственной пропагандистской машиной.

----------


## Eric C.

> That is technically correct. However, there's another side to it - the temp government has no authority to make long-term decisions, just to maintain some order and drag time until the new elected government would have the full authority. The present Ukrainian temporary government had exceeded their authority by signing a bunch of historic documents, so their actions should be tried in Ukrainian court with the intention of the subsequent cancellation of the signatures as illegitimate. And the power-greedy individuals who totally forgot they are only there temporary to fill in the gap should be prosecuted by Ukrainian law.

 The thing is, they do have to deal with the situation in the east. And if keeping such a situation under control and stabilizing it takes signing any documents, even if they have long-term consequences, they just have to go on and sign them. Otherwise, the integrity and sovereignty of the entire country might be at stake, and that is the first thing to avoid. They may do some little harm to avoid much bigger harm.

----------


## Crocodile

> И что конкретно будет являться целью нашего рассмотрения и положениями, выносимыми на защиту? [...] Что топтать? Тезис сформулируй, к чему все это было?

 Рассмотрение-защита-тезис? Ок, ну что-то типа:  
Частные Военные Компании как Альтернативный Механизм Вооружённой Политической Борьбы в Украине в 2014 г. 
Абстракт 
Недавние события в Восточной Украине выявили неоднородность в структуре протестного движения, характеризующейся ярко выраженной дифференциацией в сугубо поведенческом аспекте протестующих. Дифференциация проявляется, в частности, в специализации механизмов протеста различных групп. Отдельно можно выделить хорошо организованные и вооружённые конгломераты индивидуумов, демонстрирующие выраженные паттерны вида "захватил-передал".  
Первая часть данной работы посвящена разработке этого паттерна как альтернативе классической схеме "захватил-удержал-всех-вокруг-наказал", предполагающей наличие контроля над значительными соединениями внутренних войск; в ней также высказывается гипотеза о принадлежности данных конгломератов к т.н. частным военным или охранным компаниям (ЧВК). Во второй части проводится детальный анализ мотиваций гипотетических спонсоров предполагаемых ЧВК с последующей попыткой статистических оценок обсуждаемых кандидатур. 
Теперь легче топтать?  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> The thing is, they do have to deal with the situation in the east. And if keeping such a situation under control and stabilizing it takes signing any documents, even if they have long-term consequences, they just have to go on and sign them. Otherwise, the integrity and sovereignty of the entire country might be at stake, and that is the first thing to avoid. They may do some little harm to avoid much bigger harm.

 I would have probably agreed with you had there not been quite a few documents that were signed by the temporary government which had nothing to do with any kind of stabilization of the situation. First and foremost, the intention to join the EU is somewhat controversial in Ukraine and as such actually promotes the instability of the situation. Another good example is the declaration of Crimea as an occupied territory which is somewhat destabilizing as it puts additional burden on the existing Ukrainian businesses up to their closures with the subsequent massive layoffs. Also, worth mentioning is the declaration of the acceptance of Mejlis as the legitimate executive body of Crimean Tatars. What does it have to do with the stabilization of the situation in Ukraine? And so on and so forth. So, no, I don't think the actions of the temporary government have anything to do with the stabilization. In my opinion, in order to stabilize the situation the temporary government should actually DO NOTHING. Any protests in Eastern Ukraine demanding referendum? Say: "Oh, sorry, can't do that, only the permanent government could do that, we're really sorry. Just wait." Crimea demanding referendum to extend their local authority? Say: "Oh, sorry, can't do that, only the permanent government could do that, we're really sorry. Just wait." That's really all to it. Or if people demand immediate actions say: "Yes! Your demands are so right! Let's start discussing it now..." And discuss and discuss and discuss until the end of May. Then, let the permanent legitimate government deal with the situation. I think had they acted that way, the situation would have become much less heated than now.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> So, no, I don't think the actions of the temporary government have anything to do with the stabilization.

 I agree. If anything, they consistently make the situation worse with each controversial decision.

----------


## Hanna

> I witness that the guys that made actual armed violence are not from here. They look different, act different, speak different, they don't know local customs and geography. They don't discuss anything, they just make orders to their followers. When they are asked about their goals they reply mostly: "I am not the one in charge of answering". They don't make deals with locals, they demand complete obediance. They don't let local press (from the town) in the captured buildings, only Russian press. They say: "we don't need Khokhols (Ukrainians) here."

 That is incredibly suspicious. If you certain the people are not locals, then I change my mind. I was under the impression it was locals. Also I didn't think there was any noticeable difference between accents, looks and what not.... Of course, on further thought, there are always "finer" shades that local people can tell; if somebody is an outsider or not local.  
The reason I didn't believe Russia was guilty was not because I think Russia is some saint... More like -- I simply didn't see any useful gain for Russia in creating chaos in Eastern Ukraine. Unless Russia is secretly planning annexation it's pretty awful to deliberately stir things up in a neighbouring country.  
gRomoZeka said something that would also support you on this, even if she has a different view on Crimea than you.  
I still don't get what Russia would want with this area, and against the will of the majority who live there. It makes no sense.  Maybe I am missing something though, and Russia does in fact want the area, or it has some other agenda that it is pursuing. Apart from anything else, it would be incredibly bad for Russia's international image to go into Ukraine proper. I think educated people know that Crimea was a special case and that the current furore will eventually settle down. But Ukraine proper is a different thing altogether.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> gRomoZeka said something that would also support you on this, even if she has a different view on Crimea than you.

 What exactly? 
BTW, read this article from BBC. There are a few embedded video reports, that show "local villagers" who are pretty active and opinionated on their own, without being browbeaten into it by some mythical Russian spies.  BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Military column 'seized' in Kramatorsk

----------


## it-ogo

> Рассмотрение-защита-тезис? Ок, ну что-то типа:  
> Частные Военные Компании как Альтернативный Механизм Вооружённой Политической Борьбы в Украине в 2014 г. 
> Абстракт 
> Недавние события в Восточной Украине выявили неоднородность в структуре протестного движения, характеризующейся ярко выраженной дифференциацией в сугубо поведенческом аспекте протестующих. Дифференциация проявляется, в частности, в специализации механизмов протеста различных групп. Отдельно можно выделить хорошо организованные и вооружённые конгломераты индивидуумов, демонстрирующие выраженные паттерны вида "захватил-передал".  
> Первая часть данной работы посвящена разработке этого паттерна как альтернативе классической схеме "захватил", предполагающей наличие контроля над значительными соединениями внутренних войск; в ней также высказывается гипотеза о принадлежности данных конгломератов к т.н. частным военным или охранным компаниям (ЧВК). Во второй части проводится детальный анализ мотиваций гипотетических спонсоров предполагаемых ЧВК с последующей попыткой статистических оценок обсуждаемых кандидатур. 
> Теперь легче топтать?

 1) Частные компании здесь вряд ли годятся. Как конкретно по Украине 14, так и вообще. Чуть-чуть слишком многое требуется от исполнителей, контракта для этого недостаточно - нужна присяга. В то же время никаких преимуществ (в данном случае) ЧВК не дают. Возможно, дадут для США или других стран, где армия более подконтрольна обществу, но не в России. Так что обосновывать ЧВК нечем - лишняя сущность, которую следует выкинуть. Предполагая, что принципиальная структура диверсионных групп вне зависимости от формы собственности одинакова, можно просто опустить такую конкретизацию как несущественную.  
2) "Протестное движение" и собственно военные методы, как классические, партизанско-диверсионные, так и информационные и гибридные, все-таки отдельная тема и отдельная специализация (хотя и пересекающаяся). Точнее, отдельный способ рассмотрения и постановки вопроса, обусловленный различием ожидаемых целей. 
Я бы сказал "Исполнительская иерархия при диверсионно-информационных кампаниях с использованием местного материала на примере..."  
Там, кстати, еще много интересного наблюдается, включая временные парадоксы, типа РБК сообщила о "бое" на краматорском аэродроме за 2 часа до того, как его, собственно, попытались захватить. Так что чисто информационные подразделения, видимо, тоже следует рассматривать как часть структуры, а тогда механизм подчинения может здорово отличаться от классической вертикальной иерархии. 
Отдельный интерес представляют механизмы поддержания уровня лояльности местных исполнителей. Есть очень любопытные объекты, построенные на базе форумов/чатов/каналов/групп в соцсетях, однако характеризующиеся гораздо более высоким уровнем автоматизации и усложненной многоступенчатой системой авторизации и аутентификации, имитирующей оригинальную. 
Думаю эта войнушка будет со временем изучаться во многих военных академиях мира.

----------


## Crocodile

> 1) Частные компании здесь вряд ли годятся. Как конкретно по Украине 14, так и вообще. Чуть-чуть слишком многое требуется от исполнителей, контракта для этого недостаточно - нужна присяга.

 Ну, не знаю, не знаю.. Почему контракта недостаточно? Чем украинские мвдшники страшнее сомалийских пиратов, войнушкой против которых так гордится сия ЧВК? Вроде, пока никто из зелёночеловеков не погиб и не был захвачен. Предполагаю, что-таки в случае квалифицированного штурма, зелёночеловеки свалят под шумиху в целости и сохранности.    

> В то же время никаких преимуществ (в данном случае) ЧВК не дают.

 Да, ну как же не дают? Они дают главное в данном случае - анонимность! Заплатил, приходят ЧВК в масках, превращают невнятную кашу во внятную кашу и при удачном стечении обстоятельств, вот уже некто может пожинать запланированные дивиденды. 
Ещё маленький вброс финских СМИ:   

> *Начальник разведки военного штаба ЕС* Георгий Алафузофф не верит, что Россия нападет на Украину.  
> Алафузофф в интервью финской общественной телерадиокомпании Yle также заявил, что нет доказательств того, что на Украине действуют российские войска. Однако, он говорит, что вполне вероятно на украинских территориях действует российская разведка.

 Вот видишь, доказательств того, что на Украине действуют российские войска у начальника разведки военного штаба ЕС пока нет. А у тебя они, я так понимаю, есть. Ну, так не хотелось бы тебе послать твои доказательства и-маилом лично на имя начальника разведки и просветить его?   ::

----------


## it-ogo

Заметки о событиях.  
В военной сфере установилось некое равновесие - свою территорию военные защищают, на открытой территории драпают, если припрут - сдаются. По окрестностям мотаются БМД с днепропетровским десантом с пустыми рожками. В орлянку играют: повезет - местные нормальной жратвы принесут, не повезет - колорады с зелененькими технику с оружием поотбирают. События, по некоторым данным сопроводающиеся десятками жертв, а также сбитыми истребителями и вертолетами, при ближайшем рассмотрении исчерпываются двумя пострадавшими от рикошета в жо... ногу. Хочется еще раз отконстатировать разницу менталитетов в России и Украине, но уже надоело. 
В организационной сфере: похоже от процесса организации управления и государственного строительства в "Донецкой республике" зелененькие устранились. Только расчищают почву, но на ней ничего не растет. Что же, это значит что Путину Донбасс (пока) действительно не нужен. Сами колорады управление организовать не в состоянии - ни договориться нормально с существующими структурами, которые вроде бы посдавались, но существуют и решают проблемы самостоятельно, а "повстанцев" только терпят по необходимости. Что же, возможно Путин оказал нам услугу и до активной части граждан дойдет, что борьба с бандерами и НАТО - это конечно здорово, но надо же и за местные дела ответственность на себя брать, раз активные, а не на дядю феодала полагаться. Тогда, может быть, и до феодализа... федерализации дорастем.  
Партия Регионов съехалась, по результатам съезда выражалась обтекаемо, но от колорадов однозначно открестилась, что в моих глазах им огромный плюс (в смысле колорадам). ПР пытается влезть прослойкой между недовольными и Киевом, но довольно неуклюже.  Слухи-слухи... Сведения из вторых-третьих-четвертых рук: 
Вроде бы при штурме краматорского аэродрома было не двое легко раненых, а 11 человек - среди нападавших, в том числе тяжелые. Но городскую скорую пропустили только к двум, остальных увезли сами зелененькие, неизвестно куда. Секретность-секретность... Кому-то может стоить инвалидности или жизни. 
В поселке Пчелкино наблюдались -надцать БМДшек с десантниками. Оказывается, они подрулили туда довольно давно, но остановились в каких-то зарослях, что их не видели местные (Это -надцать БМДшек?!!!). Там они отрапортовали по начальству, что поссовет под контролем, а сами куковали, пока не оголодали и не отправили группу найти пожрать. Тогда их наконец обнаружили местные, собрались в количестве 1500 человек (- Да нету же столько народу в Пчелкино! - Нет, точно, только местные, никаких колорадов или зелененьких.), приняли для храбрости и пошли штурмовать. Поштурмовали, поматерились. Те дали в воздух несколько очередей (надо же, у тех, что в старом городе патронов не было - видел фото, как один пустые рожки демонстрирует). Разбежались. Потом собрались и стали общаться более вдумчиво. В дальнейшем имело место братание, совместное забухалово и кормление оголодавших. Потом десантников отозвали и те куда-то укатили. 
Участие во взятии административного здания - $500, суточное дежурство на блок-посту - 200 грн. Что же, тоже способ привлечь капитал. Коломойский платит $200 000 за отвоевание административного здания. Это серьезно, но здание надо передать какому-то его батальону, который неизвестно где. За российского диверсанта - $10 000, но их на всех не хватит. И потом поди докажи, что он российский, на ушах же не написано. Так что первая группа предложений выглядит привлекательнее. 
Студент мой из Славянска так и не нашелся. У него была удалена селезенка, и если его держат в плохих условиях, может быть хреново. 
Краматорским мамкам не выплатили пособие и теперь они митингуют у горсовета. Идет к тому, что сметут и сепаратистов на первом этаже, и администрацию на втором. 
На шесть вечера сегодня запланированы мероприятия - в масштабе области. Кое-кто вроде бы сорганизовался наконец против колорадов (раз от военных толку не дождались) и если это правда, колорады резко сдуются, а зелененьким придется либо мотать домой, либо устраивать серьезную резню. Ужас-ужас.

----------


## Lampada

Какие мальчики славные, один заплакал и я вместе с ним.  Не могу слёзы видеть.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Какие мальчики славные, один заплакал...

 Угу, парни действительно неплохие, только слезы крокодильи.
Переживает, что флаг сорвали, а то, что людей довели до состояния, когда они готовы за государственный флаг в морду давать, это ничего. Символика важнее.

----------


## Ramil

> *Кое-кто* сорганизовался, наконец против колорадов (раз от военных толку не дождались) и если это правда, колорады резко сдуются, а зелененьким придется либо мотать домой, либо устраивать серьезную резню. Ужас-ужас.

 А кое-кто - это кто?

----------


## dtrq

А что никто не обсуждает что Путин признал, что "вежливые люди" в Крыму были российскими военными?

----------


## Lampada

> А что никто не обсуждает что Путин признал, что "вежливые люди" в Крыму были российскими военными?

 Также распорядился, чтобы перестали контролировать "Дождь".
Что ни день, то что-то новое.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А что никто не обсуждает что Путин признал, что "вежливые люди" в Крыму были российскими военными?

 Насколько я помню, он отрицал факт ввода войск (а-ля "вторжения").
Российские военные, что находились в Крыму, принадлежали к контингенту, который был размещен там официально по старой договоренности с Украиной. 25 тыщ или сколько-то там...

----------


## it-ogo

> А кое-кто - это кто?

 Это наше, местное. Если правда (хотя и маловероятно) - увидим. Не хочу поминать всуе.   

> А что никто не обсуждает что Путин признал, что "вежливые люди" в Крыму были российскими военными?

 Что говорит Путин - с некоторых пор не показатель. Важно, что он делает.

----------


## it-ogo

> УНИАН:  *"Подполковник РФ", командовавший милицией в Горловке, оказался местным вымогателем*

 Дискуссия в прессе продолжается. 
Оказывается, это вполне совместимо.

----------


## Ramil

it-ogo, я чего-то уже запутался. Зелёненькие - это "наши" или "ваши"?

----------


## Crocodile

> А что никто не обсуждает что Путин признал, что "вежливые люди" в Крыму были российскими военными?

 Ну, мы, собственно, и без его подсказки догадались. Это было как из анекдота про Штирлица, которого что-то выделяло из толпы - или внимательный взгляд разведчика, или парашют волочившийся сзади. Никто другой не успел бы так оперативно перебросить БТРы. Вопрос о принадлежности зелёночеловеков в Донбассе - это уже другой вопрос. Или это те же самые люди, просто решили больше не отягощать себя БТР-ами, или совсем другие, но работающие под тех.

----------


## Crocodile

> Это наше, местное. Если правда (хотя и маловероятно) - увидим. Не хочу поминать всуе.

 Колорадов будут мочить правосеки?  :: 
(Остальные, как я понял, элементарно сачкуют, что совершенно справедливо. Сегодня ты выполняешь приказ и герой, а завтра ты преступник и враг народа за тоже самое.)

----------


## it-ogo

> it-ogo, я чего-то уже запутался. Зелёненькие - это "наши" или "ваши"?

 В зависимости от контекста. Иногда - конкретно ваши. Иногда - просто любые вооруженные до зубов люди в камуфляже и масках за "живыми щитами". 
П.С. А, это ты не понял, почему я посочувствовал вашим служивым на аэродроме, могущим пострадать от секретности? Все та же разница менталитетов, Рамиль. Почему бы и нет? В конце концов они действуют пока что достаточно аккуратно и органично вписываются в наш цирк с конями.

----------


## it-ogo

> (Остальные, как я понял, элементарно сачкуют, что совершенно справедливо. Сегодня ты выполняешь приказ и герой, а завтра ты преступник и враг народа за тоже самое.)

 Турчинов либо боится немедленного смещения, либо конкретно поплыл. Тот еще придурок. Не хотелось выносить сор из избы, конечно, но не вижу смысла не констатировать очевидное. 
Ты шо, таки добиваешься от меня официального признания его преступником? Так я не суд.

----------


## Crocodile

> Ты шо, таки добиваешься от меня официального признания его преступником?

 А тож.   

> Так я не суд.

 Ну, так и я не суд, в том смысле чтобы поставить товарища в угол и лишить сладкого. Смысл моих инсинуаций (извини за нудьгу) всё тот же - чтобы ты признал, что и эта супер-дупер-справедливая революция привела к власти преступников. Ну, и как следствие, морально осудил бы (ты всё за вынесение моральной оценки ратовал?) действия майдановцев, как безответственные. Грустно верить, не верить не грустно.

----------


## it-ogo

Схожу, помитингую. Если что, считайте бандеровцем.

----------


## E-learner

Надеюсь, так всё идиллически и было.  Kramatorsk.INFO - новости Краматорска. Краматорск вышел за единую Украину (фото, видео)

----------


## it-ogo

> А тож.

 Отож, о то ж, атож, а то ж, а тож    

> Ну, так и я не суд, в том смысле чтобы поставить товарища в угол и лишить сладкого. Смысл моих инсинуаций (извини за нудьгу) всё тот же - чтобы ты признал, что и эта супер-дупер-справедливая революция привела к власти преступников. Ну, и как следствие, морально осудил бы (ты всё за вынесение моральной оценки ратовал?) действия майдановцев, как безответственные. Грустно верить, не верить не грустно.

 Я никогда не утверждал, что есть безгрешные люди и не обожествлял никаких вождей. Моя позиция - что та революция, по моему мнению, в конечном итоге будет способствовать созданию в целом более экономически эффективной, комфортной для людей и стабильной политической системы.  
Я безусловно согласен, что все люди небезгрешны, что власть людей портит и что во власть людей приводят в основном эгоистические мотивы. Кроме того, людям свойственно делать ошибки и упорствовать в них. 
В слово преступник я традиционно вкладываю более точный смысл, чем ты - для меня это не просто ругательство. Поэтому я предпочитаю его не употреблять в таком контексте. 
Морально осуждать майдановцев кагалом за сам факт участия в революции я не вижу резона. Революция не является безусловно аморальным явлением. (Рамиль, твое мнение я уже знаю!) Ответственность порождает власть и полномочия, а ни у кого из майдановцев не было достаточно власти и полномочий, чтобы предъявить ему счет за все. (Да, знаю, ЦРУ, госдеп, заговор...) 
Эмоциональное отношение к тому, что человек делает и думает исключительно полезно, если не необходимо для достижения значимых результатов и повышения качества личности. Способность управлять своими эмоциями и пристрастиями не означает отказ от них. Цинизм ограничивает и обедняет.  
Мне кажется, я говорю банальности, и это замусоривает топик.

----------


## it-ogo

> Надеюсь, так всё идиллически и было.  Kramatorsk.INFO - новости Краматорска. Краматорск вышел за единую Украину (фото, видео)

 Ну да, в общем-то. Флаги, дети, шутки, смех, инвалиды в колясках, ленточки. Менты охраняют. Костюкова не видел. Только одному моему коллеге торговка в цветочном ларьке на подходах пообещала шины проколоть. И кто-то провокацию пустил - речевку "чемодан-вокзал-Россия", но успеха не имел. С Майдана у нас это бывало по субботам, только я не ходил. До Крыма колебался, да и не ходок по мероприятиям. Пророссийские митингуют обычно под Лениным в трех кварталах. 
Сколько народу было, сказать не берусь - не умею толпы считать. Но много - пятачок под самолетом забит, на подходах к нему в парке, тротуар полквартала вверх и полквартала вниз. Раньше, вроде, бывало гораздо меньше.

----------


## Basil77

It-ogo, дружище, держись. Кстати, насчёт Краматорска. Я хоть для тебя и "кацап", которого вся ваша движуха не должна касаться, для меня Краматорск не просто очередная точка на  карте. Я родился и всю жизнь живу в Подмосковной Электростали. У нас тут одно из 3х градообразующих предприятий (ЭЗТМ, Электростальский завод тяжелого машиностроения) - это часть эвакуированного завода из Краматорска в 41м. У нас тут его до сих пор называют "Краматорский завод". А ты говоришь "иностранцы".

----------


## Crocodile

> Моя позиция - что та революция, по моему мнению, в конечном итоге будет способствовать созданию в целом более экономически эффективной, комфортной для людей и стабильной политической системы.

 Ну, ладно, подождём конечного итога. Ты только хотя бы за полгода предупреди, если не сложно, о том, когда этот конечный итог наступит.

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну, ладно, подождём конечного итога. Ты только хотя бы за полгода предупреди, если не сложно, о том, когда этот конечный итог наступит.

 Ну, сиди, жди. Но конечный итог для всех один, и сроки не в руце моей.    

> It-ogo, дружище, держись. Кстати, насчёт Краматорска. Я хоть для тебя и "кацап", которого вся ваша движуха не должна касаться, для меня Краматорск не просто очередная точка на карте. Я родился и всю жизнь живу в Подмосковной Электростали. У нас тут одно из 3х градообразующих предприятий (ЭЗТМ, Электростальский завод тяжелого машиностроения) - это часть эвакуированного завода из Краматорска в 41м. У нас тут его до сих пор называют "Краматорский завод". А ты говоришь "иностранцы".

 От меня мало что зависит в конкретных действиях и событиях. Мы просто живем и надеемся, что наработанное нами культурное поле не даст превратиться цирку с конями в анатомический театр. Братский привет порабощенному пролетариату Империи Зла! Крепи валы прокатных станов!

----------


## Basil77

> От меня мало что зависит в конкретных действиях и событиях. Мы просто живем и надеемся, что наработанное нами культурное поле не даст превратиться цирку с конями в анатомический театр.

 Уверен, что не превратится. Всё-таки адекватов большинство.  

> Братский привет порабощенному пролетариату Империи Зла! Крепи валы прокатных станов!

 Нам в школе на уроках по истории родного края рассказывали, что когда завод перевезли, хотели даже город в Новокрамоторск переименовать. Но идея не нашла широкой поддержки.

----------


## SergeMak

"Скрипач не нужен..." или одно из мрачных предсказаний о будущем Украины:

----------


## it-ogo

Цитата с нашего городского форума:   

> Цитата: Mixey от *Сегодня* в 07:20:50Фашизм не пройдет   Террористы избивают и грабят ромов в Славянске  Не знаю как на счет грабежей, но ширку "на нужды революции" давать заставляют.  Человечки пытаются контролировать это стадо, но у них не очень получается. Мой знакомый, сам пророссийски настроенная личность, изъездил все блокпосты в округе и рассказывал.  Пьянство кругом поголовное. Стоят, в основной своей массе, бухие малолетки.  Он же, наблюдал воочию зеленых человечков. Подъезжает к блокпосту машина, из нее выскакивают двое и начинают бить и орать на тамошний караул:  -Я же сказал не бухать! Какого (мат) вы опять нажрались (мат)?!!  Почему я (мат) защищаю твою землю, а ты на нее (мат) кладешь?!!  Я воин, а не пастух!!! Какого (мат) я должен вас, как баранов, пасти??!!  И все это под аккомпанемент ударов.  Наорали, забрали, поразбивали все бухло и уехали. Чувак вытер кровавые сопли, сказал тихонько: "да пошел ты...", достал из нычки и бахнул полстакана.   Вот такие войны, вот такие воины...

 Союзники у зелененьких таки-да, очень специфические - которые в блокпостах и первых рядах. Ну что же, пусть народ посмотрит, сделает выводы.

----------


## Basil77

> Цитата с нашего городского форума:

 Ну насчёт погромов цыган похоже на враньё, а вот насчёт бухих ополченцев возможно и правда. И похоже, да, там у вас спецназ ГРУ всё-таки орудует. Их вроде в общей сложности человек 50, не больше. Грейстоунцев-Блэквотерцев-Академиков к вам около трёх тысяч уже завезли. Другое дело что они светиться открыто не могут, потому как большинство языка не знает. Но, похоже, на базе ВВ в Мариуполе всё-таки они сидят.

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну насчёт погромов цыган похоже на враньё, а вот насчёт бухих ополченцев возможно и правда. И похоже, да, там у вас спецназ ГРУ всё таки орудует. Их вроде в общей сложности человек 50, не больше. Грейстоунцев-Блэквотерцев-Академиков к вам около трёх тысяч уже завезли. Другое дело что они светиться открыто не могут, потому как большинство языка не знает. Но, похоже, на базе ВВ в Мариуполе всё-таки они сидят.

 Может и вранье, или сильное преувеличение. Цензор - тот еще источник информации, тем более без какой-то конкретики. Но с цыганами в Славянске давно напряжение. "Славянск славянам" на стенах и все такое. Зелененькие этого, конечно, санкционировать бы не стали, но и проконтролировать всех, кому стволы раздали, не в состоянии. Не так уж их и много, как справедливо замечено. Впрочем, наверняка есть и самодеятельные добровольцы издалека - в неизвестном количестве. Они, наверняка, по большей части сиволапые, но будут гораздо менее аккуратны, чем местные. Если что - смотались и все. Им здесь не жить. 
Академики, Грейстоунцы, да хоть Сендеро Люминосо или Красные кхмеры пусть сидят, где хотят, пока власть не разгоняют, бандитов не вооружают, да народ под танки не толкают.

----------


## it-ogo

> Похоже, что проблема США в том, что они *на самом деле* считают себя «хорошими парнями». А с такой наивностью дров можно наломать немало.

 В отличие от РФ, которая на свой счет отнюдь не заблуждается и с полной ответственностью ведет себя у нас как канонический карикатурный "плохой парень"?  Может почистить оффтопик? США негров конечно же линчуют, но пока не на территории Восточной Украины. 
А у нас происходит, в частности, вот что:   
Парень явно прополитинформирован в нужном направлении.

----------


## Lampada

Оффтопиковые посты перенесены сюда:  http://masterrussian.net/f16/%D0%BE%...A%D0%B8-22429/

----------


## RedFox

> В отличие от РФ, которая на свой счет отнюдь не заблуждается и с полной ответственностью ведет себя у нас как канонический карикатурный "плохой парень"?

 В отличие от РФ, в которой люди понимают, что *воплями* про демократию и права человека не построить ни демократию, ни права человека.   

> с полной ответственностью ведет себя у нас как канонический карикатурный "плохой парень"?

 У вас избыток пропаганды в организме. РФ действовала предельно корректно и максимально миролюбиво в зоне собственных интересов.
Однако украинское нелегитимное правительство, пришедшее к власти в результате государственного переворота и развалившее страну, никто по головке гладить не собирается. Не могут управлять страной — найдутся те, кто могут. Не могут обеспечить суверенитет — найдутся те, кто обеспечит. 
А НАТОвские базы под Харьковом не нужны, да.

----------


## Eric C.

> Не могут управлять страной — найдутся те, кто могут. Не могут обеспечить суверенитет — найдутся те, кто обеспечит.

 А что будет когда найдется сильный игрок который посчитает что у вас также не умеют управлять страной?  ::

----------


## RedFox

> А что будет когда найдется сильный игрок который посчитает что у вас также не умеют управлять страной?

 Первый ответ:
Такой игрок уже нашелся в 10-х годах 20-го века. Называется Великобритания. Россия так называемую Большую Игру за Азию проиграла и, попутно, развалилась. С тех пор ни СССР, ни РФ никогда не обладали и не обладают *полным* суверенитетом. Более того, я уверен, что внезапная забота Путина о русских обусловлена не только внутриполитическими причинами, но и тем, что США своим присутствием в Восточной Европе прищемили хвост Британии. 
Второй ответ:
Вот именно поэтому и нужны армия, ЯО и лояльность населения. На Украине нет ничего из этого.

----------


## it-ogo

Да-да... И вот что после этого нам, умеренным, отвечать Правому сектору, который говорит, что московские дикари ничего, кроме грубой силы не знают и не понимают, чем и гордятся, а посему война неизбежна? Ведь почти каждый пост из России подтверждает их самые экстремистские утверждения. Единственная надежда, что Путин все-таки вменяемее своего народа населения. 
И почему так получается, что коварные и злобные США их бывшие противники, такие как ядерно отбомбардированная Япония, начинают уважать и стремятся дружить, а Россию после ее предельно корректных войнушек начинают только бояться и презирать даже ближайшие родственники вроде Украины, и даже этнические русские вроде меня? 
Видимо Путин на "Линиях связи" вам что-то недообъяснил...

----------


## E-learner

Развлекательная передача би-би-си. Украина - с 2:02  по 6:24.  Have I Got News For You S47E03 -- Jeremy Clarkson, Henning Wehn, Baroness Shirley Williams - YouTube

----------


## Basil77

> Да-да... И вот что после этого нам, умеренным, отвечать Правому сектору, который говорит, что московские дикари ничего, кроме грубой силы не знают и не понимают, чем и гордятся, а посему война неизбежна? Ведь почти каждый пост из России подтверждает их самые экстремистские утверждения.

 А потому, что у нас ничего, кроме силы не осталось. Когда в середине 2000х Россия (в 90х, сам понимаешь, не до того было) попыталась влезть на Украину с помощью "мягкой силы", то оказалось, что полянка уже полностью освоена и нас тут никто не ждёт. Только в Крыму и получилось, но и то частично. НКО, созданные на Российские деньги под всякими предлогами тут же закрывались, создаваемые на российские деньги партии объявляли "экстремистскими", а их лидеров сажали на большие сроки. Никогда не интересовался, сколько у вас политических заключённых? Поинтерисуйся на досуге. Зато всякие секты у вас там процветают, как на дрожжах. Сейчас вообще красота: И.О. президента, он же спикер Рады - баптистский пастор, премьер министр - сайентолог высокого ранга, глава Совбеза - вообще убийца, который организовал расстрел людей из снайперских винтовок. Почему в крохотных райцентрах, через которые я постоянно проезжаю, даже толком православной церквушки нормальной нет, зато всякие храмы свидетелей Иеговы и прочая мерзость красуется в новеньких зданиях в самом центре?  

> И почему так получается, что коварные и злобные США их бывшие противники, такие как ядерно отбомбардированная Япония, начинают уважать и стремятся дружить, а Россию после ее предельно корректных войнушек начинают только бояться и презирать даже ближайшие родственники вроде Украины, и даже этнические русские вроде меня?

 В Японских школьных учебниках до сих пор написано, что бомбы на них скинул СССР. Япония - такая же оккупированная страна, как и Германия. И там, и там 60 лет работает американская пропаганда, их дружить заставили, при этом подкармливая. У вас за 23 года пропаганда я вижу тоже хорошо поработала. Мозги новому поколению промыли замечательно. Я вот только не понимаю, как вам внушили, что вас пустят в "золотой миллиард"? Украина -  это не крохотная Прибалтика, которую можно подкармливать подачками. По-моему ясно уже, что кроме "печенек" вам ничего не светит.

----------


## RedFox

> Ведь почти каждый пост из России подтверждает их самые экстремистские утверждения.

 А теперь открываем хотя бы википедию: _Экстремизм (от лат. extremus — крайний) — приверженность к крайним взглядам, мерам (обычно в политике). Среди таких мер можно отметить провокацию беспорядков, террористические акции, методы партизанской войны. Наиболее радикально настроенные экстремисты часто отрицают в принципе какие-либо компромиссы, переговоры, соглашения._ 
То есть, Россия:
* Выпуская ноты о недопустимости применения армии к гражданскому населению.
* Призывая стороны конфликта сложить оружие и сесть за стол переговоров.
* Продвигая идеи федерального устройства с самоуправлением регионов.
* Мешая США скупить на корню украинских Яценюков, чтобы навтыкать военных баз по всей Восточной Европе.
— занимается экстремизмом. 
А «правый сектор»:
* Разгуливая по стране с незаконно полученным оружием.
* Совершая нападения на мирное население.
* Угрожая вырезать весь Юго-Восток.
* В принципе отказываясь от любых переговоров.
— не занимается экстремизмом. 
Так и запомним.    

> И почему так получается, что коварные и злобные США их бывшие противники, такие как ядерно отбомбардированная Япония, начинают уважать и стремятся дружить, а Россию после ее предельно корректных войнушек начинают только бояться и презирать даже ближайшие родственники вроде Украины, и даже этнические русские вроде меня?

 Так вы не русский, it-ogo. Вы, наиболее вероятно, либо украинец, либо новиоп. Либо человек без идентификации, космополит.
Для настоящего русского немыслимо оставить своего русского брата в беде. Русские — народ, построенный на чувстве долга и ответственности за ближнего. Россия только тогда станет настоящей, когда все территории с русским населением, находящиеся под оккупацией Украины, Беларуси и Казахстана, будут возвращены в Россию. До этого момента ни один русский не сможет быть по-настоящему счастлив за свою страну. 
Вон, пример различия менталитетов: для китайского императора было уместно в плену учить марксизм-ленинизм и придуриваться коммунистом, втихаря посмеиваясь над сталинистами. Потому что основа китайского мировосприятия — хитрость и трудолюбие. Человек поступал как достойный сын своего народа. С русской точки зрения это бесхребетность, а с китайской — правильный пример поведения. А для русского такое немыслимо. 
Так что если ваш менталитет не совпадает с русским, просто не надо себя записывать в русские. И тогда никакого внутренного конфликта не будет. Русские для вас чужие, а чужих любить не обязательно.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Так вы не русский, it-ogo. Вы, наиболее вероятно, либо украинец, либо новиоп. Либо человек без идентификации, космополит.
> ...
> Так что если ваш менталитет не совпадает с русским, просто не надо себя записывать в русские. И тогда никакого внутренного конфликта не будет. Русские для вас чужие, а чужих любить не обязательно.

 Это и переход на личности, и звучит как личная переписка. Такому не место в форуме. Остановитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## RedFox

> Это и переход на личности, и звучит как личная переписка. Такому не место в форуме. Остановитесь, пожалуйста.

 Здесь нет перехода на личности, обсуждаем что такое русский менталитет. Тема в контексте событий крайне актуальная.

----------


## Lampada

> Здесь нет перехода на личности, обсуждаем что такое русский менталитет. Тема в контексте событий крайне актуальная.

 Вы создаёте целый оффтопик и таки перешли на личность форумчанина.

----------


## RedFox

> Вы создаёте целый оффтопик и таки перешли на личность форумчанина.

 Таки да, мне следовало бы лучше сформулировать: обсуждение национального вопроса без перехода на личности невозможно. Потому что *национальная идентификация и составляет основу личности*. И потому что это касается каждого.
И я совсем не против, если it-ogo перейдёт на личность мою.
В конечном счёте, должны же мы выяснить, чьи интересы отстаивает каждый из участников этого обсуждения.   

> Вы создаёте целый оффтопик

 При обсуждении событий на Ю-.В. Украины национальный вопрос — ключевой. Так что это не оффтопик.

----------


## RedFox

Что собой представляет Донецкая Народная Республика

----------


## Basil77

> Академики, Грейстоунцы, да хоть Сендеро Люминосо или Красные кхмеры пусть сидят, где хотят, пока власть не разгоняют, бандитов не вооружают, да народ под танки не толкают.

 Ах, значит разгонять власть и вооружать бандитов плохо? Ой ли? А кто первый этим начал заниматься? Россия? А народ толкают под какие танки? Русские? Что там вообще делают танки? Танки кто отправил народ давить? А системы залпового огня "Град", одна из которых в Сумской области на прошлой неделе с моста грохнулась кто к вам притащил? Тоже Россия? Они вообще против кого их собираются использовать? Турчинов отдал приказ об отправке танков на Донбасс на следующий день после того, как к вам в Киев приезжал директор ЦРУ. США официально признали, что он там был. Как тебе совпаденьице? Что он там делал у вас вообще? Это ни какой-то там агент, а ДИРЕКТОР! Глава самой могущественной спецслужбы мира, которая СССР развалила. Почему у вас в Киеве в здании СБУ целый этаж официально ЦРУ арендован и на здании СБУ вместе с Украинским висит флаг США? Не на посольстве, а на здании СБУ! И это не вчера повесили, это и при Януковиче было, со времён Ющенко ещё и первого майдана. 
Конечно, это Россия желает зла украинцам и Украине. Вот, картиночку решил прилепить:

----------


## it-ogo

> Россия только тогда станет настоящей, когда все территории с русским населением, находящиеся под оккупацией Украины, Беларуси и Казахстана, будут возвращены в Россию. До этого момента ни один русский не сможет быть по-настоящему счастлив за свою страну.

 Вы действительно еще круче Пауля! Жаль, что я вас раньше не читал!  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Россия только тогда станет настоящей, когда все территории с русским  населением, находящиеся под оккупацией Украины, Беларуси и Казахстана,  будут возвращены в Россию. До этого момента ни один русский не сможет  быть по-настоящему счастлив за свою страну.

 Red Fox, ты прости меня конечно, но ты каким местом думал когда это писал? Ты что, хочешь от нас ещё и Беларусь с Казахстаном отпугнуть? Кто там говорил: "избавь меня, Боже, от таких друзей, а с врагами я сам разберусь".  

> Вы действительно еще круче Пауля! Жаль, что я вас раньше не читал!

 Кстати, согласен. Нельзя такое говорить, особенно в данной ситуации. Я уже задолбался тут всяким нашим ура-патриотам, которые радуются присоединению Крыма, мозги вправлять и патриотический пыл остужать.

----------


## Eric C.

> Red Fox, ты прости меня конечно, но ты каким местом думал когда это писал? Ты что, хочешь от нас ещё и Беларусь с Казахстаном отпугнуть? Кто там говорил "избавь меня, Боже, от таких друзей, а с врагами я сам разберусь". 
> Кстати, согласен. Нельзя такое говорить, особенно в данной ситуации. Я уже задолбался тут всяким нашим ура-патриотам, которые радуются присоединению Крыма, мозги вправлять и патриотический пыл остужать.

 Да, ибо только подумал а как быть с юридически территориями РФ с не-русским населением  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Да, ибо только подумал а как быть с юридически территориями РФ с не-русским населением

 А вот поэтому я и считаю, что так называемые "русские националисты" такие же враги России, как "Правый Сектор" и "Свобода" - враги в первую очередь Украины, а не России. И, слава Богу, что в России официальная власть считает также, поэтому их тут гоняют сцаными тряпками и не дают выйти из маргинального поля. Жирика ещё психбольного в психушку бы закрыли, и совсем нормалёк был бы.

----------


## it-ogo

Худший враг России - она сама.

----------


## Basil77

> Худший враг России - она сама.

 Ах, ну конечно. У нас тут в 90е, особенно в первой половине, была "идеальная, хорошая Россия", с которой весь мир дружил и всё было нормалёк. Я в такой России уже пожил, спасибо. Больше не хочу.

----------


## it-ogo

> Да, ибо только подумал а как быть с юридически территориями РФ с не-русским населением

 Видимо освобождать их от оккупации нерусским населением.  ::  Как же иначе истинному русскому достичь истинного счастья?

----------


## E-learner

> Видимо освобождать их от оккупации нерусским населением.  Как же иначе истинному русскому достичь истинного счастья?

  Ты уверен, что оно нерусское? Согласно RedFox  главное - менталитет (ну, я так понял). Ты вот не проходишь в русские, а они вполне могут пройти, если не могут быть по-настоящему счастливы за страну без предлагаемых присоединений. Или их можно перевоспитать.
   Я вижу нелогичность в другом - почему не упомянута прибалтика? Тамошние "русские" переродились и таковыми больше не являются? Список не был исчерпывающим?

----------


## Eric C.

> Ты уверен, что оно нерусское? Согласно RedFox  главное - менталитет (ну, я так понял). Ты вот не проходишь в русские, а они вполне могут пройти, если не могут быть по-настоящему счастливы за страну без предлагаемых присоединений. Или их можно перевоспитать.
>    Я вижу нелогичность в другом - почему не упомянута прибалтика? Тамошние "русские" переродились и таковыми больше не являются? Список не был исчерпывающим?

 Т.е., я правильно понимаю, вы говорите любые территории где есть "русские по менталитету" являются собственностью РФ?

----------


## E-learner

> Т.е., я правильно понимаю, вы говорите любые территории где есть "русские по менталитету" являются собственностью РФ?

  Нет. Я говорю, что приблизительно об этом говорит RedFox. И говорю, что наличие "юридически территорий РФ с не-русским населением" не обязательно является слабостью такой точки зрения. Говорю, что эта точка зрения, по идее, должна предусматривать присоединение территорий прибалтики, но RedFox'ом это почему-то  не было задекларировано наряду с территориями Украины, Белоруссии и Казахстана.  
 Моральные/юридические аспекты я не рассматриваю. Просто интересуюсь этим способом мышления.

----------


## SergeMak

> Единственная надежда, что Путин все-таки вменяемее своего народа населения.

 "Население Путина" -  это круто... Поздравляю, коллега, вы одержали окончательную победу над разумом. Предлагаю вам еще несколько тем для медитаций:
- "Территория Путина";
- "Протяженность границ Путина";
- "Суверенитет Путина";
- "Природный ландшафт Путина и его климатические условия";
- "Недра Путина и их ископаемые богатства";
- "История Путина со времен неолита и до наших дней".
Вам не кажется, что вы одержимы Путиным? Может быть это любовь? А ваша ненависть к русскому народу - проявление ревности? 
Лично у меня при словах "население Путина" не возникает никаких других ассоциаций, кроме каких-нибудь глистов или, в лучшем случае, бифидобактерий.

----------


## it-ogo

> Я вижу нелогичность в другом - почему не упомянута прибалтика? Тамошние "русские" переродились и таковыми больше не являются? Список не был исчерпывающим?

 Логика и пассионарность согласуются плохо, но в данном случае все вполне корректно, а ваши придирки - пустой буквализм. Прибалтика слишком мелкая штука, чтобы упоминать ее отдельной строкой - она подразумевается. Как и, например, Израиль.  Масяня   

> ...Уверяю вас, что эта ошибка вызвана лишь тем, что я поддался пропаганде Госдепа США и агентов мирового сионизма, и торжественно обещаю убить себя об «Стену Плача» в Иерусалиме под одобрительные возгласы местных пророссийских сил самообороны в преддверии референдума об отделении русскоязычных Ашдода и Бат-Яма от Израиля и присоединении их к России. Всего доброго и простите меня пожалуйста!

----------


## RedFox

> Вы действительно еще круче Пауля! Жаль, что я вас раньше не читал!

 Всегда к вашим услугам.

----------


## RedFox

> Red Fox, ты прости меня конечно, но ты каким местом думал когда это писал? Ты что, хочешь от нас ещё и Беларусь с Казахстаном отпугнуть? Кто там говорил: "избавь меня, Боже, от таких друзей, а с врагами я сам разберусь".

 Ага, вот лично я взял и отпугнул))) 
Мужики, тут дело в том, что вы читаете больше, чем написано. Я где-то писал, что Беларусь и Казахастан нужно завоевать, ввести войска, заслать диверсантов и так далее? Нет, не писал. Вы это сами вообразили себе. 
И тут уместно спросить: а почему вообразили? Потому что у вас внутри уже есть такой образ русского: который засылает диверсантов et cetera.
Не поддавайтесь на пропаганду, господа. Читайте то, что написано, а не то, что к моим словам дописывает воображаемый Немцов.

----------


## RedFox

> Да, ибо только подумал а как быть с юридически территориями РФ с не-русским населением

 А какие у вас проблемы с нерусским населением?

----------


## RedFox

> А вот поэтому я и считаю, что так называемые "русские националисты" такие же враги России, как "Правый Сектор" и "Свобода" - враги в первую очередь Украины, а не России. И, слава Богу, что в России официальная власть считает также, поэтому их тут гоняют сцаными тряпками и не дают выйти из маргинального поля.

 Basil, давайте определимся. *Что такое Россия?*

----------


## RedFox

> "Население Путина" -  это круто... Поздравляю, коллега, вы одержали окончательную победу над разумом. Предлагаю вам еще несколько тем для медитаций:
> - "Территория Путина";
> - "Протяженность границ Путина";
> - "Суверенитет Путина";
> - "Природный ландшафт Путина и его климатические условия";
> - "Недра Путина и их ископаемые богатства";
> - "История Путина со времен неолита и до наших дней".
> Вам не кажется, что вы одержимы Путиным? Может быть это любовь? А ваша ненависть к русскому народу - проявление ревности? 
> Лично у меня при словах "население Путина" не возникает никаких других ассоциаций, кроме каких-нибудь глистов или, в лучшем случае, бифидобактерий.

  ::   ::

----------


## RedFox

> Логика и пассионарность согласуются плохо, но в данном случае все вполне корректно, а ваши придирки - пустой буквализм. Прибалтика слишком мелкая штука, чтобы упоминать ее отдельной строкой - она подразумевается. Как и, например, Израиль.

 Господин хороший, извольте воздержаться от ответов за третьих лиц.

----------


## RedFox

> Ты уверен, что оно нерусское? Согласно RedFox  главное - менталитет (ну, я так понял). Ты вот не проходишь в русские, а они вполне могут пройти, если не могут быть по-настоящему счастливы за страну без предлагаемых присоединений. Или их можно перевоспитать.
>    Я вижу нелогичность в другом - почему не упомянута прибалтика? Тамошние "русские" переродились и таковыми больше не являются? Список не был исчерпывающим?

 Уверяю вас, как только Россия вернёт себе хотя бы десятую часть от того влияния, что было у ней в 19-м веке, все эти гордые прибалты побегут дружить обратно. Потому что гордость гордостью, а жрать хочется всё равно.
Ну а пока в Прибалтике делать нечего. Ключевые районы — это Украина, Беларусь и Казахстан.

----------


## RedFox

О настоящих экстремистах.  Раз  Два

----------


## Basil77

> Basil, давайте определимся. *Что такое Россия?*

 В данном случае я, очевидно, имел в виду РФ в текущих границах. Любой призыв к изменению существующих границ - это провокация и граничит с экстремизмом. Другое дело - всякие там союзы, блоки и альянсы.

----------


## RedFox

> В данном случае я, очевидно, имел в виду РФ в текущих границах. Любой призыв к изменению существующих границ - это провокация и граничит с экстремизмом. Другое дело - всякие там союзы, блоки и альянсы.

 Хорошо, поехали по порядку:
1. Я в затруднении: вы вслед за it-ogo не знаете значение слова экстремизм? Я понимаю, что Киселёву его знать не обязательно. Но мы ведь культурные люди.
2. Вы своё сообщение о врагах России писали в качестве ответа на: "Да, ибо только подумал а как быть с юридически территориями РФ с не-русским населением". Как между собой соотносятся призывы обеспечить национальные права русских и нерусское население? При чем тут нерусское население?
3. Вы пишете: "Любой призыв к изменению существующих границ". Однако присоединение Крыма — это даже не призыв, а прямое действие. Присоединение Крыма — тоже провокация и экстремизм? Правительство РФ занимается провокациями и экстремизмом? Или только призывы являются провокацией и экстремизмом?
4. Лично для вас какую имеет ценность «РФ в текущих границах»? Должны ли мы в вопросе о устройстве государcтва пользоваться логикой или эмоциями о "врагах народа"? Какая стратегическая задача существования государcтва?

----------


## it-ogo

> Лично у меня при словах "население Путина" не возникает никаких других ассоциаций, кроме каких-нибудь глистов или, в лучшем случае, бифидобактерий.

 Кто ж вам виноват, что вы вызываете именно такие ассоциации даже у самого себя? 
Впрочем, по устоявшейся терминологии это скорее "колорады", что наводит на мысль о принадлежности носителя упомянутого населения к пасленовым.

----------


## SergeMak

> Кто ж вам виноват, что вы вызываете именно такие ассоциации даже у самого себя? 
> Впрочем, по устоявшейся терминологии это скорее "колорады", что наводит на мысль о принадлежности носителя упомянутого населения к пасленовым.

 Понятно. Реакция пациента подтверждает правильность диагноза, а также то, что пресловутая "опечатка по Фрейду" не была случайной.

----------


## Basil77

> Ага, вот лично я взял и отпугнул))) 
> Мужики, тут дело в том, что вы читаете больше, чем написано. Я где-то писал, что Беларусь и Казахастан нужно завоевать, ввести войска, заслать диверсантов и так далее? Нет, не писал. Вы это сами вообразили себе. 
> И тут уместно спросить: а почему вообразили? Потому что у вас внутри уже есть такой образ русского: который засылает диверсантов et cetera.
> Не поддавайтесь на пропаганду, господа. Читайте то, что написано, а не то, что к моим словам дописывает воображаемый Немцов.

 Тут на форуме есть участники и из Беларуси и из Казахстана. Думаешь им приятно такое читать? Ты знаешь вообще ситуацию в Белоруссии и Казахстане? 
    В Беларуси, если провести сейчас референдум, процентов 80% будет против вхождения в РФ, уверяю тебя. И этническими русскими там себя считают согласно последней переписи всего процентов 15% (по предыдущей было где-то 25%). И там гос. пропаганда совсем не противопоставляет белорусов русским, как это делается на Украине. И "змагаров" (белорусский аналог украинского "свидомого") там довольно мало, гораздо меньше в процентном отношении к населению, чем в Росcии скинхэдов. Почему же люди начинают считать себя белорусами, хотя раньше считали русскими? В Белоруссии есть выражение: "белорус - это русский со знаком качества." Лукашенко очень любит его цитировать. Ну так вот, белорусы в большинстве своём очень гордятся тем уютным большим колхозом, которые они построили у себя за последние годы и очень боятся нашествия российских олигархов к ним, которых пока Лукашенко туда не особо пускает. Плюс люди боятся наплыва эмигрантов с Кавказа и из Средней Азии. К тому же у них там дела потихоньку идут в гору. Я работаю в сфере строительства и ещё 3 года назад у меня работало много ребят из Беларуси. Сейчас практически все они работают дома. У меня остались контакты с ними, я с ними периодически созваниваюсь и предлагаю работу. Большинство отказывается, потому что появилась возможность заработать те же деньги в Беларуси, зачем им в Москву ехать?
 В Казахстане я лично не был, ситуацию знаю только со слов других людей, но судя по тому, что слышал - там установился достаточно устойчивый статус-кво: север - вотчина русской культурной составляющей, юг - казахской. "Мамбеты" (казахские змагаро-свидомиты) Там в основном встречаются на юге, и то в сельской местности. Даже в Алма-Ате их довольно мало. На севере их практически нет. Хотя, боюсь, текущие события  на Украине могут побудить Назарбаева опять начать гонения на русских, как в начале 90х. Здесь надо вести себя очень осторожно, а не писать такие вещи, как ты постишь.
   А насчёт того, какой у меня образ русского, мне не надо рассказывать. Я этнический великоросс, все мои предки жили в Нижегородской, Вятской (Хлыновской) и Рязанской губерниях. Так что не надо мне рассказывать кто такие русские, и что они на самом деле думают.

----------


## Basil77

> Хорошо, поехали по порядку:
> 1. Я в затруднении: вы вслед за it-ogo не знаете значение слова экстремизм? Я понимаю, что Киселёву его знать не обязательно. Но мы ведь культурные люди.
> 2. Вы своё сообщение о врагах России писали в качестве ответа на: "Да, ибо только подумал а как быть с юридически территориями РФ с не-русским населением". Как между собой соотносятся призывы обеспечить национальные права русских и нерусское население? При чем тут нерусское население?
> 3. Вы пишете: "Любой призыв к изменению существующих границ". Однако присоединение Крыма — это даже не призыв, а прямое действие. Присоединение Крыма — тоже провокация и экстремизм? Правительство РФ занимается провокациями и экстремизмом? Или только призывы являются провокацией и экстремизмом?
> 4. Лично для вас какую имеет ценность «РФ в текущих границах»? Должны ли мы в вопросе о устройстве государcтва пользоваться логикой или эмоциями о "врагах народа"? Какая стратегическая задача существования государcтва?

 Ладно, желаете на "Вы" - извольте.
По порядку:
1. Для меня  эсктремизм - попытка обострить политическую ситуацию до степени перехода от словесных перепалок в физическому насилию.
2. При том, что криками про "Россия - для русских" вы вызываете негативную реакцию у нацменьшинств. Чем вам татары, к примеру не угодили? Или тувинцы? Ещё раз повторяю: кто такое кричат - враги Российского государства.
3. Если бы вы читали мои предыдущие посты, то поняли бы, что я не в восторге от присоединения Крыма. Не потому что я не считаю что русский Крым - это неправильно и несправедливо, как раз наоборот. Но эти шагом Россия настроила враждебно к себе очень многих украинцев, которые раньше ей симпатизировали, и я считаю, что это очень плохо. Отвратительно просто. Хотя с другой стороны, я понимаю, что Путина припёрли к стенке и он выбирал меньшее из зол. Надеюсь, что он выбрал верно, хотя не уверен. Будущее покажет. Самым положительным эффектом от этого присоединения я считаю, как ни странно, западные санкции. Я надеюсь, что благодаря им наши уроды у власти наконец-то перестанут рассматривать Россию как плантацию для зарабатывания бабла для комфортного проживания в Европе и Америке. Плюс надеюсь, что санкции подстегнут развитие внутреннего производства и сельского хозяйства. 
4. Лично для меня высшей ценностью является человеческая жизнь, а границы, государства, политическое устройство и всё остальное - вторично.

----------


## RedFox

> Тут на форуме есть участники и из Беларуси и из Казахстана. Думаешь им приятно такое читать?

 "Если что-то сообразуется с моим мнением, это свобода слова. Если что-то с ним не сообразуется, это нетолерантность". Понятно.
А давайте усугубим сию аналогию? Мне вот неприятно читать идиотничание не буду показывать пальцем кого. Почему глубокий внутренний мир не будем показывать пальцем кого вызывает в не будем показывать пальцем ком сопереживание, а внутренний мир меня — обвинения во враге народа?   

> нашествия российских олигархов к ним, которых пока Лукашенко туда не особо пускает. Плюс люди боятся наплыва эмигрантов с Кавказа и из Средней Азии.

 Тут бы и задуматься, о том, в чем лежат корни "олигархов и эмигрантов с Кавказа"... Но нет. Думать вышло из моды.
То есть мы не будем позиционировать Россию как сильную державу, заботящуюся о своём национальном большинстве на том основании, что... олигархи и кавказцы пугают белорусов. Так потому и пугают!
Прежде чем навести порядок в стране, сначала нужно чётко обозначить критерии этого порядка. В текущей РФ порядок — это покупать виллы в Италии, торгуя то ли нефтью, то ли наркотиками. Какие цели, такая и страна.   

> А насчёт того, какой у меня образ русского, мне не надо рассказывать. Я этнический великоросс, все мои предки жили в Нижегородской, Вятской (Хлыновской) и Рязанской губерниях. Так что не надо мне рассказывать кто такие русские, и что они на самом деле думают.

 Я вам про пропаганду, вы мне про "этнических русских"...  ::  Я вот хакас на четверть, в концлагерь мне теперь садиться прикажете?

----------


## RedFox

1.  

> 1. Для меня  эсктремизм - попытка обострить политическую ситуацию до степени перехода от словесных перепалок в физическому насилию.

 И где я призывал к физическому насилию? 
2. Сначала что касается вашего ответа в деталях:  

> При том, что криками про "Россия - для русских" вы вызываете негативную реакцию у нацменьшинств.

 Разумеется, лозунг вызывает. Потому что в современной РФ они находятся в привилегированном положении, а в случае реализации лозунга, — станут "гражданами как все".   

> Чем вам татары, к примеру не угодили? Или тувинцы?

 Обожаю татар. Прекрасный народ. А московская государственность русских к татарам каким боком?   

> Ещё раз повторяю: кто такое кричат - враги Российского государства.

 Перечислим врагов Российского государства поимённо: _«Россия - для русских и по-русски.»_ Александр III, император. _«Национализм во мне столь естественный, что никогда никаким интернационалистам его из меня не вытравить.»_ Менделеев Д. И., русский химик. _«Мы призваны творить своё и по-своему, русское по-русски.»_ Ильин И. А., русский философ. _«Хозяин России есть один лишь русский, так есть и всегда должно быть.»_ Достоевский Ф. М., русский писатель. 
А теперь что касается вопроса по существу. Вы мне только что *приписали* лозунг «Россия — для русских». Дело даже не в том, подерживаю я его или нет, вызывает он недовольство меньшинств или нет... Дело в том, что я сей лозунг *не озвучивал*.
Задумайтесь об этом. 
Поэтому я вас прошу прекратить истерику и ответить по существу. Вот тезис: Россия в меру своих сил должна обеспечивать релизацию национальных прав русских и отстаивать их интересы как внутри страны, так и за рубежом. Это её метазадача.
Вопрос: как из этого тезиса следует, что "русский националист — враг России". По шагам, не пропуская причинно-следственных ступенек. 
3.   

> Если бы вы читали мои предыдущие посты, то поняли бы, что я не в восторге от присоединения Крыма. Не потому что я не считаю что русский Крым - это неправильно и несправедливо, как раз наоборот. Но эти шагом Россия настроила враждебно к себе очень многих украинцев, которые раньше ей симпатизировали, и я считаю, что это очень плохо. Отвратительно просто.

 Почему то, что украинцы плохо относятся в РФ — плохо? Сформулируйте, пожалуйста, конкретно. Плохо по сравнению с чем?
Как быть с тем, что украинцы плохо относятся не только к России, но и к тем, кто не согласен с ними внутри страны. При чем «плохо» в данном случае заключается в физическом насилии. Почему мнение укринцев должно быть препятствием для защиты русского населения Крыма от экономического, политического и культурного развала?   

> Самым положительным эффектом от этого присоединения я считаю, как ни странно, западные санкции. Я надеюсь что благодаря им наши уроды у власти наконец-то перестанут рассматривать Россию как плантацию для зарабатывания бабла для комфортного проживания в Европе и Америке. Плюс надеюсь, что санкции подстегнут развитие внутреннего производства и сельского хозяйства.

 Это да, хорошо бы. 
4.  

> 4. Лично для меня высшей ценностью является человеческая жизнь, а границы, государства, политическое устройство и всё остальное - вторично.

 Тогда почему вы считаете возможным насильно удерживать в границах государства (что РФ, что Укр.) тех, кто этого не хочет?    

> Ладно, желаете, на "Вы" - извольте.

  Да здесь вроде все на вы...

----------


## SergeMak

> В данном случае я, очевидно, имел в виду РФ в текущих границах. Любой призыв к изменению существующих границ - это провокация и граничит с экстремизмом. Другое дело - всякие там союзы, блоки и альянсы.

 А как же развал Советского Союза? Или в вашем представлении это не государство? А развал Югославии? А отделение Косова? Или вы приемлете только такие изменения границ, которые приводят к разукрупнению, расчленению государств, но не к объединению? Страннная логика, односторонняя.  

> А насчёт того, какой у меня образ русского, мне не надо рассказывать. Я этнический великоросс, все мои предки жили в Нижегородской, Вятской (Хлыновской) и Рязанской губерниях. Так что не надо мне рассказывать кто такие русские, и что они на самом деле думают.

 А я - этнически советский человек. Верните мне мое государство! 
Не, честно. Мой папа - чистопородный украинец, правда, не с Украины, а из белгородской деревни. Закончил Харьковский Политех, диплом на двух языках. Моя бабушка другой мовы, кроме украинской никогда и не знала. Мой дед, освобождая Украину от фашистов, под Изюмом получил ранение и остался инвалидом на всю оставшуюся жизнь. И что, какой-то чудак из донецка, называющий себя "этнически русским" будет доказывать мне, что ситуация на Украине - не моего ума дело? Да еще и оскорблять ветеранов, называя Георгиевскую ленту - символ солдатского Ордена Славы - "колорадской"?

----------


## Hanna

> Почему же люди начинают считать себя белорусами, хотя раньше считали русскими?

 I was there for quite a while, and I noticed that they had a campaign going on, to make people feel more "Belarussian". On billboards and on TV. It may or may not still be going on. I think it's worked, particularly on younger people.   
 Of course, in Western Europe, anything like that would be rejected as disgusting nationalism -- so for me, it was quite fascinating to see nationalistic TV ads and slogans in the street.  They tried it for the EU a few times but people just vandalise it.. 
I thought it was quite nicely done; nothing racist or discriminatory, just some reminders about why, as a citizen there, you might like your country.  
I think the slogan is/was "Вместе мы Беларусь". Quite a few people there are actually from elsewhere in the ex-USSR, so it's not really an ethnic thing - just more a plan to make people identify with the nation of Belarus, rather than for example Russia or Ukraine. I guess the government there wants citizens to be invested in what happens in Belarus and stop feeling like Russians or Ukrainians who just live in Belarus.  
I don't think most people there want to join either Russia or the EU, like Basil77 said - at least not right now.  
Edit: Example of slogan from Belarus

----------


## Basil77

Ребята, RedFox, SergeMak, я вас очень прошу - успокойтесь и попытайтесь понять нашего It-ogo. Вы здесь совсем недавно, послушайте человека, который на форуме с 2006 года. Мы с ним тут и 5 лет назад устраивали дружеские "хохлосрачи", но всё всегда было в пределах дружеского общения и никогда не выходило за рамки. Человек имеет право на свою позицию, даже если она нам не нравится. К тому же он очень много делает для форума, для главной - языковой его части. Политика тут это всё-таки только что-то воде аппендикса. А теперь задумайтесь: у него буквально под окном начинается война. Под угрозой жизнь и благополучие его друзей, соседей, родственников, его семьи и его самого. Он искренне считает, что в этом виноваты РФ и Путин. Вы, вместо того чтобы пытаться его тактично переубедить начинаете на него грубо набрасываться. Ну назвал он Георгиевскую ленту "колорадской", подумаешь. Меня тоже это коробит. Меня также коробит, когда наши бухие "патриоты" эти ленты чуть не на задницу себе наматывают, а потом после 9 мая кучи этих лент валяются в лужах и в помойках. Кто оскорбляет символ Ордена Славы больше: it-ogo, называя её "колорадской", или эти так называемые "патриоты России"? У меня оба деда в ВОВ воевали, один из них так вообще начал на Хал-Хинголе в 38м, а закончил в Кёнигсберге в 45м. Я тоже считаю распад СССР трагедией, Горбачёва - наивным идиотом и слабаком, а Ельцина - предателем и военным преступником. Только вот я считаю, надо исходить из существующих реалий и думать, что Россия может реально сделать для сближения бывших славянских территорий СССР, но только ни в коем случае это не должно происходть с применением насилия и военной силы. Сегодняшний Украинский кризис эту задачу очень сильно усложнил и ничего положительного я тут не вижу. Одни минусы. Ложка мёда в виде воссоединения с Крымом в бочке дерьма, которое нам ещё расхлёбывать после всего этого не делает для меня эту бочку дерьма приятнее.

----------


## Hanna

Part of me can't help to think that this is beginning to feel like a game of chess... As we all know Russians are pretty good at chess and has some very shrewd political analysts... Don't know about Ukrainians..  
I'm thinking that Russians and the separatists in Eastern Ukraine are playing a rather shrewd game which will make the Kiev government and Praviy Sektor make certain rather predictable moves, and once all the pieces are where they want them, Russia will "have" to send in "peacekeeping" troops to prevent civil war/deaths. People will then "demand" a referendum....  
Just a theory. But things are certainly moving in that direction aren't they?  
And reading between the lines of the news stories it seems that most people in these cities get on with their normal lives while certain buildings are occupied and certain roads blocked. Media is showing dramatic pictures but I am beginning to realise that most people just get on with it, continue to do their jobs and live their lives while this, whatever it is, plays out.

----------


## it-ogo

> Ребята, RedFox, SergeMak, я вас очень прошу - успокойтесь и попытайтесь понять нашего It-ogo.

 Базиль, расслабься и получай удовольствие. Это генеральная линия, ты ее не перекричишь, и тебе с этим жить.  
Не мне. 
(Интересно, Рамиль даже после этого замечательного диалога не увидит аналогий между гитлеровским Рейхом и путинской Россией?)

----------


## Eric C.

> ... Russia will "have" to send in "peacekeeping" troops to prevent civil war/deaths. People will then "demand" a referendum....

 Something like that scenario already happened, in Georgia, in 2008. I sincerely believed the Russians drew the right conclusions from that war, which are, the Russian "peace-keeping troops" may only wander around Russia and "make peace" only in Russia, not in other countries. The Crimea events showed that nothing has really changed much since then. But for some reason, I still believe that the Georgian scenario will never happen in eastern Ukraine.

----------


## dtrq

> 1.
> Вопрос: как из этого тезиса следует, что "русский националист — враг России". По шагам, не пропуская причинно-следственных ступенек.

 Все просто: Россия - многонациональное государство, и подобные лозунги неизбежно ведут к росту межэтнического напряжения, а это, в свою очередь, никогда не не ведет ни к чему хорошему для государства. Правый Сектор осуждаем, а сами хотим быть такими же?

----------


## dtrq

> I sincerely believed the Russians drew the right conclusions from that war, which are, the Russian "peace-keeping troops" may only wander around Russia and "make peace" only in Russia, not in other countries.

 Зато, похоже, выводы сделали США, когда не стали соваться в Сирию, как они делали много раз до этого.

----------


## it-ogo

> Правый Сектор осуждаем, а сами хотим быть такими же?

 Чисто для справки: лидер ПС Ярош НИКОГДА не был замечен в некорректных высказываниях на этническую или языковую тему, или территориальных претензиях к соседним государствам. Его тезис "Россия - наш враг и нам придется с ней сражаться, чтобы выжить."

----------


## Lampada

Оффтопиковые посты перенесены в http://masterrussian.net/f16/%D0%BE%...A%D0%B8-22429/

----------


## SergeMak

> Чисто для справки: лидер ПС Ярош НИКОГДА не был замечен в некорректных высказываниях на этническую или языковую тему, или территориальных претензиях к соседним государствам. Его тезис "Россия - наш враг и нам придется с ней сражаться, чтобы выжить."

 Когда я слышу слово "мы" я всегда понимаю, что в работу включился механизм подмены понятий. Потому как кто эти самые "мы" конкретно, естественно, не говорится, а слушатели делают свои неправильные выводы. Оболваненные молодые люди конечно воспринимают слово "мы" на свой счет, на счет Украины и украинского народа. На самом деле Ярош совершенно честно, как говорится, "на голубом глазу" говорит что *ему и его организации* - "Правому сектору" не выжить в условиях нормального демократического государства. А вот если удастся втянуть Россию в вооруженный конфликт, тогда да, процветание "правосекам" (точнее их лидерам) и непрерывный поток денежных вливаний обеспечены на долгие годы. 
Именно поэтому я не люблю сам злоупотреблять словом "мы" и не люблю тех, кто этим грешит. Это лукавые люди. Честный человек начинает с себя и говорит за себя. "Спаси себя и вокруг тебя спасутся тысячи", - говорил Святой Серафим Саровский. 
Именно это также, кстати, и проясняет то, что "Правый сектор" исповедует идеологию фашизма. Многоуважаемая Лампада зачем-то перенесла прекрасное определение фашизма, данное Рамилем, в разряд офф-топиков, хотя это определение имеет непосредственное отношение к идеологии как "Правого сектора", так и к политике украинских властей, проводимой на протяжении последних 20+ лет. Рискну еще раз привести это определение:
"Фаши́зм (итал. fascismo от fascio «пучок, связка, объединение» ) — политическая идеология диктаторского типа, обычно связанная смассовым движением и провозглашающая абсолютную подчинённость личность - *нации, под которой понимается государство*, представляемое в качестве высшего блюстителя народного духа и интересов населения."
Как видите, в идеологии "Правого сектора" есть все признаки фашизма - массовость, подчиненность личности "нации", представление государства в качестве "высшего блюстителя народного духа и интересов населения". В то же время традиционная западная демократия строится на совсем других принципах: свобода личности, уважение проявления индивидуализма, служение государства человеку, а нация воспринимается как сообщество свободных индивидуумов, а не некое обезличенное "мы", подчиняющее себе индивида без остатка и не допускающее никакого инакомыслия.
Кстати, то что Ярош "не был замечен в некорректных высказываниях на этническую или языковую тему" не противоречит доктрине фашизма. Известны слова Муссолини о рассе: "Раса! Это чувство, а не действительность: на девяносто пять процентов, по крайней мере, — это чувство. Ничто никогда не заставит меня поверить, что сегодня существуют биологически чистые расы. Достаточно забавно, что ни один из тех, кто провозгласил «величие» тевтонской расы, не был германцем."

----------


## Basil77

> 1.И где я призывал к физическому насилию?

 А каким образом вы собрались освобождать "русские" земли от "от оккупации Украиной, Белоруссией и Казахстаном"?  

> 2. Сначала что касается вашего ответа в деталях:
> Разумеется, лозунг вызывает. Потому что в современной РФ они находятся в привилегированном положении, а в случае реализации лозунга, — станут "гражданами как все".

 То есть вы призываете преобразовать национальные автономии в обычные области. Я не против, только вот это преобразование может вызвать такую бурю сепаратизма, что Чечня 90х покажется цветочками. Ленин 100 лет назад дров уже наломал, теперь так просто всё не вернуть.  

> Обожаю татар. Прекрасный народ. А московская государственность русских к татарам каким боком?

 Таким, что московская государственность такая же русских, как и татар.  

> Перечислим врагов Российского государства поимённо: _«Россия - для русских и по-русски.»_ Александр III, император. _«Национализм во мне столь естественный, что никогда никаким интернационалистам его из меня не вытравить.»_ Менделеев Д. И., русский химик. _«Мы призваны творить своё и по-своему, русское по-русски.»_ Ильин И. А., русский философ. _«Хозяин России есть один лишь русский, так есть и всегда должно быть.»_ Достоевский Ф. М., русский писатель.

 Это всё цитаты 19 века. Вы ещё Суворова Александра Васильевича процитируйте. После всего того, что произошло в 20м, я бы хотел посмотреть, что бы те же самые люди сказали по этому поводу сейчас.  

> А теперь что касается вопроса по существу. Вы мне только что *приписали* лозунг «Россия — для русских». Дело даже не в том, подерживаю я его или нет, вызывает он недовольство меньшинств или нет... Дело в том, что я сей лозунг *не озвучивал*.
> Задумайтесь об этом.

 Согласен, дословно вы этого не говорили, я просто обобщил этим лозунгом краткий смысл вашей позиции, которую вы излагали. Если вы и близко ничего подобного ввиду не имели, тогда прошу прощения, в следущий раз буду цитировать дословно.  

> Поэтому я вас прошу прекратить истерику и ответить по существу. Вот тезис: Россия в меру своих сил должна обеспечивать релизацию национальных прав русских и отстаивать их интересы как внутри страны, так и за рубежом. Это её метазадача.
> Вопрос: как из этого тезиса следует, что "русский националист — враг России". По шагам, не пропуская причинно-следственных ступенек.

 Буга-га, это у меня, оказывается, истерика. Да вы, батенька, шутник.
А что это за тезис? Это тезис русских националистов? Вы мне для начала поясните, что означает термин "национальные права русских", а то я что-то не очень понимаю, что это такое. Это что-то вроде водительского удостоверения что-ли, Permis de nationale de Russie? Или что?   

> 3.Почему то, что украинцы плохо относятся в РФ — плохо? Сформулируйте, пожалуйста, конкретно. Плохо по сравнению с чем?
> Как быть с тем, что украинцы плохо относятся не только к России, но и к тем, кто не согласен с ними внутри страны. При чем «плохо» в данном случае заключается в физическом насилии. Почему мнение укринцев должно быть препятствием для защиты русского населения Крыма от экономического, политического и культурного развала?

 Я смотрю, вы относитесь к Украине, как к враждебной стране с враждебно настроенным к России населением. Вам, конечно, из Красноярска виднее. Я отношусь к Украине совершенно по-другому, но вам меня, видимо, не понять. Даже не хочу больше метать бисер на эту тему.  

> 4.Тогда почему вы считаете возможным насильно удерживать в границах государства (что РФ, что Укр.) тех, кто этого не хочет?

 Потому что я считаю, что любой пересмотр границ может привести к хаосу, войнам и ещё чёрт знает чему.  

> Да здесь вроде все на вы...

 Раньше, когда в этом разделе была более дружеская атмосфера, тут все были на ты. Но я не против, давайте будем друг другу выкать и кидаться говнами.

----------


## it-ogo

Ну что же, у нас вроде все относительно тихо. Зелененьких вплоть до дороги на Славянск в последнее время не видно, лишившееся хозяев население блокпостов по свидетельству проезжающих, либо разбрелось, либо бухает горькую. На днях двое или трое молодцев нападали на сына проукраинского грузина, беженца из Абхазии, который на митингах выступал (тот отбился), а самому грузину разбили лобовое стекло машины. Типа фашизм не пройдет.  
А вот Славянск в нескольких км. остается поставщиком новостей. Местная (городская) пресса практически прекратила работу, украинской прорваться весьма затруднительно, российская благоденствует.  
Позапрошлой ночью на одном из блокпостов что-то произошло. Российский телеканал ЛайфНьюз выдал очень странный репортаж. Вроде бы к охраняемому безоружными жителями города блокпосту (а чего это на блокпостах безоружные, если город забит автоматчиками?) подъехало несколько внедорожников и начало пальбу в штатских, убив троих. Безоружные штатские под шквальным огнем вызвали из города подмогу, дождались ее, подмога провела бой, прогнала нападавших. Количество убитых и раненых нападавших неизвестно, т.к. унесли с собой. Зато на месте оставили две в хлам сгоревшие машины (шины - напрочь), в салоне которых было обнаружено большое количество документов правого сектора, и даже #ВизиткаЯроша. Свершилось! Ожидаемый уже несколько месяцев на Донбассе Правый Сектор явил полный комплект свидетельств своего присутствия. Помимо чудовищно огнеупорных документов и #ВЯ остались незакопченые номера внедорожников (днепропетровский и запорожский; не знаю, о чем это свидетельствует, но, видимо, важно), умилительно патриархальные пулеметы времен второй мировой (схрон бандеровский вскрыли? А как же многочисленные сообщения о захватах ПС складов вполне современных калашей во время захватов администраций на Западе?), а также некий жетон ПС под номером 20 очень неплохого дизайна. На жетоне (сам ПС о наличии таких жетонов у себя не в курсе - врут конечно же) гармоничным образом сплетается традиционная символика ПС с тевтонским крестом и орлом а-ля Рейх, в использовании каковых символов ПС до сих пор замечен не был. Раскрыта тайная, тщательно скрываемая слабость ПС к символике гитлеровской Германии! 
Некоторое время спустя высказался "народный мэр" Пономарев. Оказывается, не все так смешно. Документы и #ВЯ были взяты из сумки погибшего боевика - он таки был, но мы вам его не покажем, а похороним здесь. Россия, введи войска (что, мало?), Лавров и все такое. 
Через некоторое время показали побитого шибздика - вроде из нападавших, нашли где-то. Говорят, с винницким акцентом. Не расслышал. Про ПС его не спрашивали, сам он не сказал. Схватили очередную украинскую журналистку, - за расстрел Беркута в Киеве. Вообще шпионов ловят много и "с ними работают". Видимо, мой студент среди них, если еще жив, как и мэрша Штепа, которая сама не знает, за кого она, но популярностью пользуется. Вроде народ пытался ее вызволять, ходил, канючил у зелененьких, но куда там. Быстро разошли. Интересно, что сделает Киев, если этих шпионов начнут публично расстреливать? Наверное как всегда ничего. 
Сообщения о стрельбе в разных частях города. Раненые - типа на окрик не остановились. "Комендантский час" от 00:00 до 06:00. Айн-цвай полицай! 
Славянск по сравнению с нами - пестрый, неорганизованный и бедный. Интересно, это поэтому там так, или у нас так же было бы, сделай зелененькие свою базу у нас?

----------


## E-learner

Мнение о планах Путина на Украине и не только. Записано ещё до вторжения на материковую Украину. Первые 5-10 минут можно и пропустить, в принципе.  "Проклятые вопросы" Валерия Отставных. Гость - Андрей Пионтковский.Тема:"Пойдет ли Путин на Киев"? - YouTube

----------


## RedFox

> А каким образом вы собрались освобождать "русские" земли от "от оккупации Украиной, Белоруссией и Казахстаном"?

 На Украине уже только военное вмешательство поможет, там нацистов слишком много расплодилось.
С Беларусью и Казахстаном надо действовать в культурно-экономической сфере.   

> То есть вы призываете преобразовать национальные автономии в обычные области. Я не против, только вот это преобразование может вызвать такую бурю сепаратизма, что Чечня 90х покажется цветочками. Ленин 100 лет назад дров уже наломал, теперь так просто всё не вернуть.

 Я? Вы опять ошиблись, я ни к чему подобному не призывал. Напомню, что фразу "Россия для русских" озвучили вы. От этой фразы сей разговор о статусе регионов и пошел.   

> Таким, что московская государственность такая же русских, как и татар.

 Госудаственность победившего этноса в той же степени его, как и для проигравшего?   

> Это всё цитаты 19 века.

 Ох. Посмотрите годы жизни Ильина, что ли...   

> Это всё цитаты 19 века. Вы ещё Суворова Александра Васильевича процитируйте. После всего того, что произошло в 20м, я бы хотел посмотреть, что бы те же самые люди сказали по этому поводу сейчас.

 После того, что произошло в 20-м веке нам бы всем постыдиться перед позором, который мы навлекли на наших предков.   

> Потому что я считаю, что любой пересмотр границ может привести к хаосу, войнам и ещё чёрт знает чему.

 Любое научное изобретение может привести к хаосу, войнам и ещё чёрт знает чему. Пойду залезу обратно на дерево, опасно у вас тут.   

> Раньше, когда в этом разделе была более дружеская атмосфера, тут все были на ты. Но я не против, давайте будем друг другу выкать и кидаться говнами.

 Вот видите, вы даже нормы вежливости русского языка не можете оценить правильно. Вы — это максимально нейтральное обращение к малознакомому человеку. Ты — всегда *не* нейтральное. Например, дружеское, или же, наоборот, агрессивное. А ведь мы на языковом форуме.
Как раз обращение на ты и было бы нарушением нейтральности, особенно, в таком деликатном деле как политика. Вот тыкну я, например, сейчас Рамилу, и будет Рамил думать: это "ты" указывает на выражение согласия с ним или же наоборот на попытку продавить своё мнение? А понять это из контекста порою нельзя однозначно. 
И после слов про метание говен, я так понимаю, вы непосредственно к данному процессу и перешли:   

> Я смотрю, вы относитесь к Украине, как к враждебной стране с враждебно настроенным к России населением. Вам, конечно, из Красноярска виднее. Я отношусь к Украине совершенно по-другому, но вам меня, видимо, не понять. Даже не хочу больше метать бисер на эту тему.

 ----------------   

> Буга-га, это у меня, оказывается, истерика. Да вы, батенька, шутник.
> А что это за тезис? Это тезис русских националистов? Вы мне для начала поясните, что означает термин "национальные права русских", а то я что-то не очень понимаю, что это такое. Это что-то вроде водительского удостоверения что-ли, Permis de nationale de Russie? Или что?

 Не стану больше метать бисер на эту тему. (c) 
Вы тоже не мечите бисер пред врагом народа. Негоже сие. Метайте лучше говна.

----------


## Basil77

> С Беларусью и Казахстаном надо действовать в культурно-экономической сфере.

 Так они же, по вашим словам, "оккупанты", разве можно с оккупантами "действовать в культурно-экономической сфере"?  

> Я? Вы опять ошиблись, я ни к чему подобному не призывал.

 К чему были тогда все ваши жалобы на то, что права русских в РФ ущемлены, а нацменьшинства находятся в привелигированном положении? Так, для красного словца?  

> Госудаственность победившего этноса в той же степени его, как и для проигравшего?

 Вы предлагаете в современной России строить межэтнические отношения, исходя из того, кто кого завоевал полтысячелетия назад? Может, предложите ещё резервации для "туземцев" начать организовывать? Вы хоть сами понимаете, что пишете?  

> Ох. Посмотрите годы жизни Ильина, что ли...

 Мне глубоко наплевать, что так называемый "русский философ Ильин" кукарекал там, из всяких Берлинов и Цюрихов.  

> После того, что произошло в 20-м веке нам бы всем постыдиться перед позором, который мы навлекли на наших предков.

 С этим я абсолютно согласен. Мне очень стыдно, что в моей стране, после того, сколько усилий она потратила на борьбу с фашизмом и сколько было при этом жертв, есть люди, которые рассуждают о "титульных нациях" и.т.п.  

> Любое научное изобретение может привести к хаосу, войнам и ещё чёрт знает чему. Пойду залезу обратно на дерево, опасно у вас тут.

 Аргументация из серии "Жить, вообще, опасно - от этого умирают".

----------


## BappaBa

> (Интересно, Рамиль даже после этого замечательного диалога не увидит аналогий между гитлеровским Рейхом и путинской Россией?)

 Слушай, а кто из ваших идеологов первым сделал этот вброс? Ваш охлос же моментально подхватывает "колорадских", "визитки Яроша" и т.п. 
Про ваш любимый фашизм первым вякнул Шустер или кто-то до него?

----------


## Basil77

> Слушай, а кто из ваших идеологов первым сделал этот вброс? Ваш охлос же моментально подхватывает "колорадских", "визитки Яроша" и т.п. 
> Про ваш любимый фашизм первым вякнул Шустер или кто-то до него?

 Не знаю, как на Украине, а у нас, я помню, Шендерович ещё в начале олимпиады в Сочи кукарекал про рейх.

----------


## it-ogo

Одну корреспондентку таки вытащили.

----------


## E-learner

Всё будет хорошо.  Ансамбль имени А.В. Александрова исполнил гимн «Вежливые люди»

----------


## Crocodile

> Одну корреспондентку таки вытащили.

 Ок, ну и где она написала, что "ведущие" это имеено военные на службе Министерства обороны РФ? Упоминание кем-то неким, что "Там вообще сидит спецура?" Ты вот мой вброс про финна-начальника разведки военного штаба ЕС проигнорировал, а зря. По идее, когда крупные бюрократы ЕС принимают решения и действуют исходя из того, что на территории Украины находятся российские войска, они должны руководствоваться какой-то достоверной информацией. По идее, сначала они должны вызвать на доклад начальника разведки и перво-наперво уточнить этот момент, а уже потом действовать. А так получается странная картина: бюрократы знают, что в Украине российские войска, а начальник военной разведки - нет. Может, начальнику разведки самому спросить у бюрократов? Как ты считаешь?

----------


## Hanna

Apparently a Kiev supporting politician was found DEAD, TORTURED in Eastern Ukraine. 
That's really, really disturbing. Volodymyr Rybak. Plus more "tortured bodies". Am I reading propaganda or the truth? 
Does anyone know anything about this? 
Another thing I am reading is that the Donetsk republic has taken an American journalist called Simon Ostrovsky as their prisoner. What on earth for - why not just throw him off the territory if they don't want him there. It all seems really disturbing.

----------


## it-ogo

> Apparently a Kiev supporting politician was found DEAD, TORTURED in Eastern Ukraine. 
> That's really, really disturbing. Volodymyr Rybak. Plus more "tortured bodies". Am I reading propaganda or the truth? 
> Does anyone know anything about this? 
> Another thing I am reading is that the Donetsk republic has taken an American journalist called Simon Ostrovsky as their prisoner. What on earth for - why not just throw him off the territory if they don't want him there. It all seems really disturbing.

 I now what I got from Internet sources (including local forums). Rybak participated in pro-Ukrainian meeting in Gorlovka ater several official buildings there were captured by greenies. Later he and several others approached the captured town hall and had a discussion with those guarding it. Then he was captured, here is the video. It happened at April 17. His cell phone was silent from that time. Yesterday his heavily tortured body was reported to be found in the river near Slaviansk (where the headquarters of greenies is) with one more body (unidentified).  
There are at least several local (Kramatorsk and Slaviansk) people known to be catured, brought to Slaviansk and disappeared. Also there are few journalists and the actual mayor of Slaviansk Ms. Shtepa. Some captured people (including Shtepa) made some public announcement supporting their captors (written or on video) even though those announcements contradict their previous statements and activity. Still they are not let out. 
The "people mayor" local guy Ponomariov (Afghanistan veteran) brought to power by greenies. Makes contradictory statements about killing accidents in Slaviansk and refuses to identify or give out to relatives bodies of the killed people. Ponomariov doesn't deny non-local nature of greenies and just says that "they came to help us". Yesterday night two bloggers reported the arrival to Slaviansk of three buses full of heavily armed greenies of non-slavic appearance (presumably Chechens).

----------


## Hanna

> I now what I got from Internet sources (including local forums). Rybak participated in pro-Ukrainian meeting in Gorlovka ater several official buildings there were captured by greenies. Later he and several others approached the captured town hall and had a discussion with those guarding it. Then he was captured, here is the video. It happened at April 17. His cell phone was silent from that time. Yesterday his heavily tortured body was reported to be found in the river near Slaviansk (where the headquarters of greenies is) with one more body (unidentified).  
> There are at least several local (Kramatorsk and Slaviansk) people known to be catured, brought to Slaviansk and disappeared. Also there are few journalists and the actual mayor of Slaviansk Ms. Shtepa. Some captured people (including Shtepa) made some public announcement supporting their captors (written or on video) even though those announcements contradict their previous statements and activity. Still they are not let out. 
> The "people mayor" local guy Ponomariov (Afghanistan veteran) brought to power by greenies. Makes contradictory statements about killing accidents in Slaviansk and refuses to identify or give out to relatives bodies of the killed people. Ponomariov doesn't deny non-local nature of greenies and just says that "they came to help us". Yesterday night two bloggers reported the arrival to Slaviansk of three buses full of heavily armed greenies of non-slavic appearance (presumably Chechens).

 Thanks for the summary. It sounds like these people have lost the perspective. I sympathise that they are angry about recent events in Kiev and trying to take matters into their own hands.  
But this sounds out of control. Deliberately killing or torturing is far overstepping the mark. I thought these were normal people; civil servants and office workers. Not paramilitaries. Maybe this person got messed up in Afghanistan.
They are losing any moral credibility visavi nazis and others if they do things like that.
If they want rid of somebody they should just drive them out of town and warn them not to come back.  
Maybe these people should look at moving to Russia instead of bringing Russia to them.... It doesn't sound like they have got the majority behind them, and if they are resorting to these types of methods people like me won't have any sympathy at all for them.  _
I think maybe Eastern Ukraine should just go it alone. Forget about Kiev, work with Russia, other Ukrainians, the EU etc on your own terms and speak Russian. There are several million people there, right? That's large enough for a successful country. All the nicest countries in Europe are below 10 million. Eastern Ukraine has mines, industry and farmland. I think it might work and it ends the madness in Ukraine once and for all.  If the Scots can do it...._

----------


## Ramil

Oh, come on! Cui bono? Whose propaganda will benefit from a totured and then murdered Kiev supporter in Eastern Ukraine?
What was the motive behind this murder and who had it? Oh, I can admit that Rybak could end up with a broken nose or a few missing teeth. 
It is quite obvious (to me, at the very least) that such things like torture and murder can only happen if there was some serious reason to do so. I failt to see any except for arranging a provocation.

----------


## Hanna

> Oh, come on! Cui bono? Whose propaganda will benefit from a totured and then murdered Kiev supporter in Eastern Ukraine?
> What was the motive behind this murder and who had it? Oh, I can admit that Rybak could end up with a broken nose or a few missing teeth. 
> It is quite obvious (to me, at the very least) that such things like torture and murder can only happen if there was some serious reason to do so. I failt to see any except for arranging a provocation.

 Yes, that occurred to me while I was writing and it certainly wouldn't be the first time a really dirty trick was pulled in this conflict. The leaflet to the Jews, for example. So silly it's insane. But reported as a fact in Western European media. Despite the fact that it's the other side that have actual Nazis on it.  *
So if that is the case, then the separatists have to find some proof that they are innocent asap!* _Someone_ killed him and if they reckon they are in charge they should not let anyone get assasinated, or assasinate anyone themselves! 
They should start their own investigation, make a statement to condemn and deny and if it turns out it's somebody from their side, just hand him over to the police in Kiev.
If this is methods they think are acceptable, then they definitely lose any sympathy from me. It's one thing if somebody who god involved fully informed is killed by accident. But torturing and executing people - that's terrorism..  
And if it's a setup, then it's the second time (possibly) that people are killed in a false flag operation in this conflict, with the the first time being the snipers on Maidan. Robert Ludlum wouldn't have been able to come up with this scenario if he was on LSD. It's so insane!  
Problem is, media in Western Europe only reports the blackpainting (if that is what it is).
They never bother to report that it was faked or a black ops. Or if they do, it's not in the main headline.   *So as far as the average European is concerned, who try to follow this in a language they can understand, The Eastern Ukrainian separatists are Jew hating, torturing murderers and Putin is leading the whole thing behind the scene and just waiting to invade..... Or he's just doing it because he's an evil gay hating dictator.... * 
Like I said before, welcome to Cold War 2.0 the digital edition.

----------


## eisenherz

> It is quite obvious (to me, at the very least) that such things like torture and murder can only happen if there was some serious reason to do so. I failt to see any except for arranging a provocation.

 oh, now that will be of great comfort to Rybak; alternatively just blame the victim. sometimes it does help not to feverishly believe one storyline

----------


## Ramil

> oh, now that will be of great comfort to Rybak; alternatively just blame the victim. sometimes it does help not to feverishly believe one storyline

 The question was: who and why murdered him? Were it pro-Russian separatists whose hatred to all civilized people is very-well known? Or, perhaps, it was Russian intelligence officers who saw a great danger for their devious invasion plans in Rybak's continued living? Perhaps, it was Putin himself who secretly travelled to meet Rybak and then killed him in cold blood. Who knows, who knows. All these theories seem valid.

----------


## Crocodile

I find it somehow odd that only in Slavyansk the struggle went really dirty. The so-called "people's mayor" of Slavyansk is totally a black horse. Compare the "people's mayor" of Slavyansk:  971971_3.jpg 
With the real people's mayor of Sevastopol:  chalij.jpg 
To the best of my knowledge, the latter had never prosecuted or called for prosecution of anybody. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## Ramil

Ну, в какой-то мере я согласен, что по "морде лица" можно судить о человеке... но всё-таки  ::  какой-то это несерьёзный аргумент. Тут можно привести так же честное лицо мэра Харькова или доброе и. о. президента Украины.

----------


## Hanna

It's kind of interesting how they are proclaiming "people's republics" and "people's mayors". 
It echoes a bit of you-know-what, doesn't it?  
I can't help admiring the guts of people to pull something like this off. The revolution in Kiev too, even if they got help from abroad. 
If people in Western Europe got seriously oppressed, nobody would quite know what to do, and probably end up doing nothing or just rallying around on the street and getting shot at with water cannons and dum-dum bullets, or getting arrested.  
But lots of people in the ex USSR have the ideology down, don't they - and they know the recipe to raise up, get organised and do something. Many of them are risking everything. It's brave. 
Frankly we could learn a lot... It's probably a matter of time until most Western European countries are nothing but a parody of democracy. How many revolutions have Ukrainians been through in their lifetimes by now...  
Any way I hope it doesn't turn into some kind of nasty "dictatorship of the pro.... Russians". 
They need to find out the truth about what happened to Rybak and the others, quickly.

----------


## Ramil

When people protest in the West they do exactly that - they simply protest. They are not rebelling against the government. Even in London in 2011 there was no rebellion - just riots and vandalism. A rebellion can not happen out of nothing. Planning makes a difference. A riot can occur incidentally, but with a rebellion - someone has to design it, plan it and carry it out.

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну, в какой-то мере я согласен, что по "морде лица" можно судить о человеке... но всё-таки  какой-то это несерьёзный аргумент. Тут можно привести так же честное лицо мэра Харькова или доброе и. о. президента Украины.

 А всё-таки физиогномику никто не отменял. Тебе, например, всё равно с кем из этих двух иметь дело? Это первое.  
Второе. (Я уже начал говорить почти как Путин. Вот до чего доводит чтение стенограмм.  ::  ) 
Дела, дела, дела. Погромы цыган, преследования инакомыслящих, ограничения на журналистов, мутная история с предыдущим мэром и т.п.  
Какая-то тёмная лавочка, короче. Если бы он, хотя бы назвался "народным комендантом" и руководил боями с оружием наперевес, я бы это понял. А, допустим, зачистка города от наркотиков и задержание журналистов абсолютно не входит в его полномочия. Чалый такими вещами не баловался. 
Смею предположить, что "зелёным" абсолютно до фени, кому передавать захваченные ими объекты. Назвался самообороной - вот тебе здание, дорогой. Дальше - сам.

----------


## Hanna

> When people protest in the West they do exactly that - they simply protest. They are not rebelling against the government. Even in London in 2011 there was no rebellion - just riots and vandalism. A rebellion can not happen out of nothing. Planning makes a difference. A riot can occur incidentally, but with a rebellion - someone has to design it, plan it and carry it out.

 Loved this comment, and you are completely right. Not that Ukrainians/Russians are some gurus who always get it right... but you have considerably more knowledge on radical transformation of societies than anyone in Western Europe or the USA. Both theoretical, practical and technical. 
Too right about the UK riots. There are some very good reasons to rise up against the state here. They are selling off public welfare to the highest bidder, the poor getting so poor they can't afford food and heating, and billionaires increasing every year. But the riots like you said, just people wanting to fight and grab a free plasma TV. The modern opium of the people. That was an opportunity lost, and they certainly have done everything they can to maker sure riots like this can never even start again.  *
If Ukraine had the anti-riot laws and technical equipment + surveillance that the UK has, then Euromaidan could perhaps NEVER even have started.* The UK would have reacted much more aggressively, faster and with more force than the "evil dictator" Yanukovich did. That's a fact and everyone in the UK knows it. 
The French are always blocking motorways with lorries, striking in the metro, ports and what not. But the last time they had a revolution was 1789...  
And Americans seem to believe that as long as you legally own a gun a car and have access to affordable petrol, you are a free man. That's the only things you can complain about, otherwise you are an evil caammunist and possibly terrorist.... So there will probably never be a revolution there. I think they'll wake up one morning in the not-so-distant future and have to face the reality that their much hyped "democracy" and "freedom" is a hoax and they are trapped as modern slaves in a fascist dictatorship.  
In Sweden any sense of rebellion against REAL authority is removed from people's DNA at birth or in state daycare, in the cosy people's state... "If the state does it, it's automatically right, because the state is always good and only wants what's best for people!" Never mind that they contradict themselves and change the tune all the time. Rebelling against the headmaster in a school, patriarchy, or a boss at work - sure, very cool. But not against the real powers that make the big decisions.  
I hope all groups that are revolutionary in a positive sense keep an eye on what's happening in Ukraine and actually learn from it. There is something to learn from the Arab springs too.  
The way things are going, that type of knowledge can come in quite handy 10-20  years from now when the big brother corporate fascist state will be fait accompli (I believe...)  
I just wonder - are there smart people in Moscow (or Washington) who are masterminding events in Ukraine, or is it genuine people's power? 
I think it's a mix/symbiosis.

----------


## eisenherz

> ...But lots of people in the ex USSR have the ideology down, don't they - and they know the recipe to raise up, get organised and do something. Many of them are risking everything. It's brave.....

 agreed, but they are by no means the only ones; others were brave, raised up and risked everything too; eg Tunesia, Egypt, Lybia, Syria, Rwanda, DRC Congo, Srilanka, even in Europe eg Serbia-Croatia-Bosnia Herzigovina  = though some of them with horrendous consequences

----------


## Crocodile

> I just wonder - are there smart people in Moscow (or Washington) who are masterminding events in Ukraine, or is it genuine people's power? 
> I think it's a mix/symbiosis.

 We don't really know what is happening. All we know there are well-organized squads and somehow-organized activists. There seems to be an indisputable position in the West that the well-organized squads are Russian troops. I'm wondering is there a proof for that. For example:   

> Commodore Georgij Alafuzoff, in charge of EU military intelligence, is feeling skeptical about Russian army's involvement in Ukraine’s recent developments, as reported by Finnish Yle broadcaster. As he points out, the protests in Ukraine are mostly centered around local Russian speaking public, deeply disappointed with the situation in the country.

 More specifically, that is not exactly what Chief of the EU military intelligence said according to the Yle's website, so try to read the Russian version of it: Глава разведки ЕС: Продвижение на Украину не в интересах  
He does not "feel skeptical" but literary said: "there is no proof". Huge difference for the intelligence. So, I am wondering where that indisputable position of the West had come from? The way it should be, I think, is first a EU bureaucrat gets a report from the EU intelligence: "Russian troops are in the Eastern Ukraine", and then the bureaucrats have a series of meetings to decide how to address that, and then they issue the media statements to convince the public of their planned way, and then they act. No bureaucrat wants to be responsible for anything, he would always need a paper to refer to in case his butt comes under fire. So, if the Chief of intelligence does not know for sure and the EU bureaucrats know for sure, maybe the Chief of intelligence should learn from the bureaucrats? If the bureaucrats know the situation better than the intelligence, then the intelligence is a useless organization which should be deprived of the funding and dissolved, won't you think? 
Unfortunately, you can only find that info on Yle's website or RT and the Voice of Russia. The other Western media do not seem interested in distributing that information. I guess, they don't think it's important info for the public. Indeed, some Chief of Intelligence of EU said something about the missing proof.. who cares? Who needs the military intelligence anyway?  ::

----------


## Hanna

> agreed, but they are by no means the only ones; others were brave, raised up and risked everything too; eg Tunesia, Egypt, Lybia, Syria, Rwanda, DRC Congo, Srilanka, even in Europe eg Serbia-Croatia-Bosnia Herzigovina  = though some of them with horrendous consequences

 Yes, but the Arab springs backfired didn't they? None of these countries are actually better off. But Crimea probably will be.... 
And I DO think that most of what happens in Eastern Ukraine is organised by  locals.  
Like I said, they have the ideology, they've done military service and some are even war veterans. I don't think they NEED Russia to take over some buildings and come up with a manifesto. The question is whether they chose to get Russia involved, or not, and whether Russia has reached out to them, or not.   
it-Ogo is talking about having actually seen and heard people there who he think are Russians and not Ukrainians. It's certainly not an unfeasible idea. 
If the rumours that Blackwater (Akademi) are there pushing US interests,is true, then I think Russia would just kneejerk send some elite command or something out of sheer territorialism. I think we have to listen carefully to it-Ogo, at the end of the day he's the only person who is actually there, and we know him since many years as an intelligent person who keeps a rational perspective.  
On the other hand, I for one overcompensate the onslaught of propaganda in Western media by putting (perhaps) too much trust in Russian media, like RT, which I happen to like, and Vesti, where I am too focussed on understanding what they are saying to think critically about the content.   
Many involved in the uprising appear to be administrators, managers etc. I think they have the guts, know-how and experience locally. And frankly it's quite cool. 
But that doesn't mean that Moscow doesn't have some kind of link to them.    

> Unfortunately, you can only find that info on  Yle's website or RT and the Voice of Russia. The other Western media do  not seem interested in distributing that information. I guess, they  don't think it's important info for the public. Indeed, some Chief of  Intelligence of EU said something about the missing proof.. who cares?  Who needs the military intelligence anyway?

 I'll read it for sure. Didn't know YLE has news in Russian but that's nice to hear. I read them sometimes, and it's state TV in Finland. They are usually quite balanced in how they report on Russia apart from the occasional outburst of paranoia during RU military exercises... They often have a Swedish version, so if the Russian text is too hard I might be able to use that. Great tip.

----------


## Ramil

My opinion is that no revolution during the past 50 years (and quite probably even earlier) has taken place without some 'assistance' from the outside. Literally - not a single one! 
There always have been inspirators who pursued their own interests, and quite often these interests were opposite to what these revolutions had been proclaiming. I don't believe in 'people's sudden self-awareness' and its political will. That's absurd!
Same with Ukraine. Both sides are being manipulated. We're watching a puppet show.

----------


## Hanna

I encourage all English speakers to watch the interview with Sergei Lavrov on "Sophie & Co" on RT. It's about Ukraine.  Very good interview and he speaks excellent English. It'll broadcast today and probably available to play separately on the website. http://rt.com/shows/sophieco/   You can hear him speak freely, finish his sentences without being interrupted and say what he has to say, then draw your own conclusions. Lavrov is a great deal more sympathetic than Putin, I think. And he looks exactly like my grandfather apart from different eye colour.    

> My opinion is that no revolution during the past 50 years (and quite  probably even earlier) has taken place without some 'assistance' from  the outside. Literally - not a single one!

 I think you may well be right but I don't know about every single revolution. The Arab springs seem spontaneous in the beginning. The Iranian revolution seemed quite spontaneous, but it's not like I remember that myself, just based on what I read. It wasn't the US, and probably not the USSR behind it anyway.

----------


## it-ogo

Десять часов в Славянске | Украинская правда 
Где-то так. Хорошо согласуется с описаниями местных, которые я слышал. 
Интервью с самопровозглашенным мэром Славянска Вячеславом Пономаревым
http://www.kramatorsk.info/view/148678 
И с этим хорошо согласуется.

----------


## plosheet

> The Iranian revolution seemed quite spontaneous. It wasn't the US, and probably not the USSR behind it anyway.

 That's right.Iran's Islamic Revolution is different from the world's other revolutions.Theda Skocpol ,for example,says that the Iranian Revolution challenged expectations about revolutionary causation that she developed through comparative-historical research on the French , Russian ,and Chinese Revolutions.

----------


## Hanna

Can an anyone explain whether the US troop exercises in Poland and the Baltics are relevant to the Ukraine situation at all? What is the objective of suddenly setting up this massive exercise with 20,000 troops? What is the US trying to achieve?

----------


## Paul G.

> What is the objective of suddenly setting up this massive exercise with 20,000 troops? What is the US trying to achieve?

 Obama said (with a slight smile) that American army greatly excels Russian army. This statement made my day really.
They need to prove that the US can still do something.

----------


## Hanna

> Obama said (with a slight smile) that American army greatly excels Russian army. This statement made my day really.
> They need to prove that the US can still do something.

 Russia has universal conscription, right? 2 years or something? They have a LOT of people at least. And as we've read for many years now, Russia has upgraded its military equipment. My guess is that the RU military is in a good shape, at least better than ever since Soviet days. Not better than the US, but good enough to defend themselves and their allies at that's really all that the a country should have, imho.  Always this darn attitude with the Yanks.. 
And so many wars from school history (European) seem to involve an invasion or a planned invasion of Russia. And it always ends the same way in the end...  If you have an empire and want to lose it, try a land invasion of Russia....  
There was a way to beat Russia though (in its incarnation as the USSR) - but it was not by a land invasion --- rather with consumerism and rock'n roll.. 
I think Russia fell for the US tricks once, but won't do it again.
Just my theory..

----------


## RedFox

USA behaves as if it were the 40s or 50s now. It was hard time. Europe laid in ruins, there was a civil war in China, India was fighting for independence. There were only two centers of power: USA and USSR. Not much to choice. But nowadays attempts to demonize Russia and start the second cold war look weird.
What is going on in Ukraine is an internal affair of the states of Eastern Europe. Russia, Poland, Germany and Turkey are fighting each other here for centuries, using minor states in their own interests. But nobody's happy to see USA here. It's our own business.
USA arranged an orange revolution in Ukraine and now they say Russia is an "aggressor" so Europe should support USA in the fight for democracy and human rights. Well we had a chance to look at that American "democracy" in Iraq, though it was called "oil" for some reason. Everyone here understands that it all is about money, not about democracy. EU and Russia are economic partners, and USA definitely not happy with this.
And by the way, whose forces are placed all over Europe: Russian or American? Who is an aggressor actually? 
If they are constantly looking for war, they can find it finally...

----------


## Meerkat

> I'll read it for sure. Didn't know YLE has news in Russian but that's nice to hear. I read them sometimes, and it's state TV in Finland. They are usually quite balanced in how they report on Russia apart from the occasional outburst of paranoia during RU military exercises... They often have a Swedish version, so if the Russian text is too hard I might be able to use that. Great tip.

 Novosti YLE daily TV-news Novosti Yle: 23.04.2014 16.50 | Tv | Areena | yle.fi started about a year ago and I think radio news have been on air for decades. Novosti has been a great source for me in my efforts to learn Russian, because it subtitled in Finnish. I think YLE is relatively objective and I am happy to support it with my minimal tax effort. I also watch and read Vesti, but my language skills are not good enough to keep in pace with their live news. 
I want to thank everyone who have written here about the situation in Ukraine, because every news channel has some amount of propaganda. Here also are many different opinions, but I find this site very helpful in understanding what is going on. I will not make any prophecies, I simply don't have enough knowledge, but I hope for no more violence and I hope for a reasonable welfare for everybody. That sounds naive hippie-shit, but nothing, really nothing is worth killing people. 
Edit: Sorry, that the link is off-topic... Yesterdays news happened to concern only Finnish things, but there is normally foreign news, too, and from the bottom of the page you can find older broadcasts.

----------


## eisenherz

> Yes, but the Arab springs backfired didn't they? None of these countries are actually better off. But Crimea probably will be.... 
> .

 it is probably offtopic, but I would argue that Tunesia is better off, so is Lybia without Gadaffi (just ask all the student girls raped by the dictator), Egypt not, and Crimea may or may not be (time will tell)

----------


## Basil77

Киевская хунта действует в лучших традициях своих кумиров. Уже листовки с самолётов разбразывают (типа "хенде хох, русиш швайн", в канун 9 мая это особенно символично). Порадовала двусмысленная фразочка в листовке (подчеркнул красным):

----------


## Hanna

Rossiya 24 showed the attacks of Ukrainian army against Slovyansk. It looked extremely disturbing.   *I think it's time to do a civilised referendum about this. * 
With ALL the options, i.e. on everything from everything from complete governance from Kiev, via federalism, autonomy, independence or annexation to Russia.  
If Scotland can have a referendum, why not these people? 
Let the local people cast their votes and stop this madness.   *I think that if I lived there, I would want complete independence* for the area. Yes, I am probably naive and don't know enough about it - but I tried to find out and the story really engages me.  
Seems to me the area is big enough and has enough resources to go it alone. It's larger than Benelux and has more people than lots of EU countries. They could form alliances with whoever they want - trade agreements, custom unions or whatever.  
In that  way they can land on their feet, run their area in accordance with the wishes of the majority and decide in peace and quiet what they want for the future, whether it's reverting to Ukraine, remaining independent, going with Russia, trying for EU membership or whatever appeals to the population.  
But right now they seem to be 2nd class citizens in their own country and having war waged on them by an illegal government. They may or may not be exploited by Russia in whatever games or agenda Russia may or may not have, and they are certainly blackpainted in an unfair way in Western media. 
Nobody is treating them very well, really, and they are stuck in a country that doesn't respect them and neighbouring another country that may not necessarily offer the solution to their problem either.  
If I lived there, I would day "sod 'em all - we can do better". I think the area and people seem cool and interesting. It wouldn't surprise me at all if they can achieve something more appealing than both Russia and certainly Kiev/Ukraine.

----------


## eisenherz

> ...
> Seems to me the area is big enough and has enough resources to go it alone. It's larger than Benelux and has more people than lots of EU countries. They could form alliances with whoever they want - trade agreements, custom unions or whatever. ...

 imho that can never work - not because they are not capable or do not have the resources - but because of the historical context of Ukraine within the Soviet Union and its geographical location as a buffer zone to Russia's west (or south west). The bottom line is Russia does not want a Ukraine (in particular East-ukraine) that aligns itself with Nato/Europe. Now imagine this little independent 'go-it-alone' East Ukraine in 15 years decides to align trade agreements and allegiances etc with the West. Do you think Russia will be happy and alow it to happen?  The answer is no. Equally so trouble would arise is Minsk one day decides to orientate itself towards Europe. And I am not blaming Russia. Fact is they do not want Nato in what they perceive to be their own backyard (and partly have some - at least emotional - claim to what they perceive was originally theirs). Hence, it is quite clear that any independent little state (such as an independent east-ukraine) would constantly be bullied by both east and west to conform to their respective whims.

----------


## Hanna

I don't think Russia has anything against the EU or Europe _on principle._ 
Just to the extent that for_ some_ EU=NATO=Russophobia+general bias against Russia. 
Obviously they object to that. I.e. what countries like Poland and the Baltic states do.  
Finland for example has reasonably good relations and co-operation with Russia while also being an EU member, but not in NATO. For the most part Finland accepts Russia as it is. People in Finland are not scared of Russia because they know there is logic and consistency to how Russia reacts, it's not some rogue state that does random and crazy things. All sensible people in Finland (my neighbouring country) realise that NATO membership would be an extremely bad and counterproductive idea + it also goes against most people's ideological views too.  Even though Finland was part of Imperial Russia for quite a while, Russia has no known designs on Finland.  
Whatever you might think about Poland, at least they have chosen their path, stuck with it. As a result there is stability and an improvement in living conditions for large parts of society. Admittedly at a very high price. (mass emigration and brutal economic policies). But they are in a better situation than Ukraine, even though their economy was 1/3 of Ukraines in 1992, it's now twice as big. 
The problem in Ukraine seems to be that they are so deeply split that while they are together, that  they are just not making progress. The population is pulling the country in two directions, with the help of the superpowers and to the detriment of the population. While at the same time facing economic challenges. It's a formula for failure! The definition of madness is to keep doing the same thing and expect a different outcome. Ukraine has tried doing the same thing for almost 25 years now.I think the events in 2014 shows that status quo must change. Time to try something else, whether it's federalism, splitting up the country or a strong leader that makes them work together whether they want to or not. Just something different.  
As for Belarus that you mention; they too picked their path and stuck with it. They have their challenges but at least everyone has a job, country has been modernied/renovated and is stable. 
I don't perceive that as a Russian puppet; they took a different route to Russia and  Russia is not running the show there. They just decided to orient themselves eastwards as opposed to westwards. 
My impression was that Russia did not mind it if Ukraine managed to co-operate with both the EU and Russia. That's what RT says, anyway. 
Whereas the EU took very strong offense at the idea of Ukraine working with both; and the USA even more so...  
Maybe I got it wrong - but that was what I got out of putting both Russian and Western media options together and trying to discern the reality.  
If ever there was a country stuck in limbo, it is Ukraine!

----------


## Crocodile

Немного о мнении евреев в Израиле:   

> В пятницу, 25 апреля, около посольства Российской Федерации в Тель-Авиве, расположенного по адресу улица а-Яркон, 120, прошел очередной митинг в поддержку Украины, против политики Кремля. Для участия в акции собрались около 70 человек.  
> В то же время, у посольства Украины (ул. Иермиягу, 50) под лозунгом "против хунты и за юго-восток Украины" свою акцию проводили сторонники курса руководства России. Несколько десятков участников этой акции заявляли о росте "фашистских" настроений на Украине.

----------


## eisenherz

In my opinion the situation with Finland is quite different. Already in 1905 (after the murder of Bobrikov in 1904 and strike action in 1905) Nicolai II granted Finland autonomous status (as actually was also the case under Alexander II). Independence was declared in 1917 and acknowledged by the new powers to be in Russia. Hence Finland was never part of the Soviet Union (and not in their hearts and minds). This is quite different to Ukraine, which economically and culturally was an integral and essential part of the Union. A man of the soil (Nikita Chruschtschow) becoming General Secretary in CCCP is a reflection of how much the Ukraine was part of the system. Thus Russia is a lot more sensitive to developments there, than it is to Finland. It does obviously help that Finland keeps fairly neutral as you rightly say - it is not seen as an enemy anywhere (though this was not always the case - in 2nd WW Finland did have an allegiance with Germany)

----------


## it-ogo

http://uainfo.org/yandex/313611-rasskaz-svidetelnicy-iz-slavyanska.html 
Письмо из Славянска. Путано и противоречиво, с фактическими ошибками и спорными заявлениями... но отражает атмосферу и настроения. Разумеется, это только одна точка зрения... Однако внятно сформулированных других точек зрения о происходящем от местных жителей я не слышал. О НАТО, Правом секторе, Вашингтоне и т.д. - было. А о собственно происходящем в городе - как-то не попадалось.

----------


## Crocodile

> По-моему мнению, все это произошло по странному стечению обстоятельства: 1 Удачное географическое расположение Славянска 2 Заключенный договор по добыче сланцевого газа  3 желанием Путина ввести войска на территорию Украины, под видом защиты "убиваемых мирных жителей".

 1. Возможно, но мне не очень понятно о чём речь. Ит-ого, проясни пожалуйста. 
2. Стопудово. 
3. Возможно да, если не получится создать буферную зону другими средствами. Вопрос лишь в том, является ли это легитимным.  
Я бы лично предпочёл не загонять Россию в угол, а попытаться найти компромисс. Если бы кто-то под боком у США или любой другой страны начал мутить что-то подобное, не верю, что эти страны не стали бы вмешиваться для защиты своих интересов, как они это понимают. 
Жаль, ит-ого, что ты никак не можешь увидеть, что из-за бессмысленного спора о том, какой конкретно флаг висит на ваших административных зданиях, ты готов развязать большую (или маленькую) войну. Сейчас тебя распирает от несправедливости, но история показывает, что когда первый накал спадает, все хотят закончить, но уже не могут. Остановиться надо прямо сейчас.

----------


## it-ogo

> 1. Возможно, но мне не очень понятно о чём речь. Ит-ого, проясни пожалуйста.

 Транспортный узел. Кажется. Оттуда удобнее всего пакостить по окрестностям.   

> Жаль, ит-ого, что ты никак не можешь увидеть, что из-за бессмысленного спора о том, какой конкретно флаг висит на ваших административных зданиях, ты готов развязать большую (или маленькую) войну. Сейчас тебя распирает от несправедливости, но история показывает, что когда первый накал спадает, все хотят закончить, но уже не могут. Остановиться надо прямо сейчас.

 Развязывание войны от меня не зависит, а до флагов мне дела нет. Меня бесит, что по городу бегают абсолютно безответственные люди с автоматами, не способные связно сформулировать свои мысли и желания, и это все поддерживается профессиональными диверсантами, которые не дают возможности кому-то хоть относительно вменяемому это возглавить. Там нет никого, с кем можно говорить и договариваться, так как управляют этим не они. Понимаешь? "Сепаратисты" не способны ни к какому строительству или поддержанию порядка. То, что еще пытается работать - остатки ментов, администрации, учреждений - это исключительно вопреки "сепаратистам". Это не власть - они не пытаются выполнять функции власти, а только разрушают.  
Полюбуйся интеллектуальным уровнем "Донецкой республики": 10304634_10203714477528672_3612787278376190553_n.jpg

----------


## Crocodile

> Там нет никого, с кем можно говорить и договариваться, так как управляют этим не они. Понимаешь?

 Хорошо, допустим. А если допустим Киев скажет: "Ок, х** с вами, золотые рыбки, проводим федерализацию - творите что хотите сами на своей территории: нехай Shell платит в ваш [а не в наш] бюджет за ваш сланцевый газ, нам пофиг." Ты думаешь, что беспорядки не закончатся и, после выборов, другие люди не будут ничем реально управлять? Из-за чего заковыка?

----------


## it-ogo

> Хорошо, допустим. А если допустим Киев скажет: "Ок, х** с вами, золотые рыбки, проводим федерализацию - творите что хотите сами на своей территории: нехай Shell платит в ваш [а не в наш] бюджет за ваш сланцевый газ, нам пофиг." Ты думаешь, что беспорядки не закончатся и, после выборов, другие люди не будут ничем реально управлять? Из-за чего заковыка?

 Да им плевать, что говорит Киев. У них нет никакой территории, никакого бюджета (кроме того, что зелененькие выдают лично), и они не дадут никому провести никакие выборы. Они просто бегают с автоматами. И иногда делают то, что им приказывают зелененькие. Все. Если исчезнут зелененькие, они разбредутся по домам в течение недели, потому что не будут знать, что делать.

----------


## Crocodile

> И иногда делают то, что им приказывают зелененькие.

 А если, как ты утверждаешь, провести прямую связь зелёненьких с руководством РФ и тем, чего хотят они, что получаем?

----------


## it-ogo

> А если, как ты утверждаешь, провести прямую связь зелёненьких с руководством РФ и тем, чего хотят они, что получаем?

 Последний вариант. http://masterrussian.net/f16/future-...D%D1%8B-22464/ 
То есть хотят-то они в Рашу, но Путин, скорее всего, против.

----------


## Crocodile

> То есть хотят-то они в Рашу, но Путин, скорее всего, против.

 Ты меня совсем запутал. Если зелёные управляют остальными, а по твоему предположению зелёные подчиняются руководству РФ, делая так, чтобы вооружённые гопники хотели в Рашу, значит и руководство РФ хочет, чтобы они хотели в Рашу. Но тогда "Путин против" есть логическое противоречие если учесть, что Путин и есть руководством РФ.  ::  
Короче, не мути воду. Если забацать федерализацию с Б&Ш, то Раша успокоится и всё будет зашибись из-за приплывшего в местный бюджет бабла с Шела как и раньше, а хаоса не будет.  
Мне вот представляется, что за зелёными человечками всё-таки стоит кто-то типа Януковича или какого-другого "македонца", чтобы качать бабло с Шела самому и с Киевом не делиться. А вот, например, Тимошенко будет этих существ мочить ровно столько, сколько потребуется, чтобы качать бабло с Шела самой. Ибо опыт - великое дело.  
Ну, а про петицию и государство, поддерживающее терроризм - это ты уже совсем загнул, как-то не по понятиям. Какое же государство не поддерживает терроризм в своих целях?  ::

----------


## E-learner

> А если, как ты утверждаешь, провести прямую связь зелёненьких с руководством РФ и тем, чего хотят они, что получаем?
> 			
> 		  Последний вариант. http://masterrussian.net/f16/future-...D%D1%8B-22464/

 Сегодня где-то читал, что по расчётам "народного мэра" Славянска всё это продлится года три. Я ещё удивился - какие-такие расчёты?

----------


## Crocodile

> Представители украинских властей сообщили, что в результате снайперского обстрела на аэродроме в Краматорске взорвался вертолет ВВС Украины.  
> Тем временем заместитель главы СБУ, руководитель антитеррористической операции Василий Крутов сообщил, что снайпер выстрелил в бак с горючим вертолета Ми-8, из-за чего произошел взрыв.

 Читаем оригинал:  _Встал один и бьет с колена_ _Из винтовки в самолет._  _Трехлинейная винтовка_ _На брезентовом ремне,_ _Да патроны с той головкой,_ _Что страшна стальной броне._

----------


## SergeMak

> Читаем оригинал:  _Встал один и бьет с колена_ _Из винтовки в самолет._  _Трехлинейная винтовка_ _На брезентовом ремне,_ _Да патроны с той головкой,_ _Что страшна стальной броне._

 Угу... Оттуда же:
"Хорошо когда кто врет
Весело и складно!"

----------


## Crocodile

> Угу... Оттуда же:
> "Хорошо когда кто врет
> Весело и складно!"

 О том и речь. Куда ни кинь - везде снайпер. Теперь к словам Василия Крутова придётся относиться с большой долей скепсиса. 
Вот интересно, им вообще что-то бывает за враньё? (Ну, в смыле кроме повышения, конечно.)

----------


## it-ogo

Это был ПТУРС с крыши многоэтажки. Бьет на 2 км. Зелененькие установили его еще в прошлый день, потом несколько раз пальнули и резко смотались обратно в Славянск.

----------


## Crocodile

> Это был ПТУРС с крыши многоэтажки. Бьет на 2 км. Зелененькие установили его еще в прошлый день, потом несколько раз пальнули и резко смотались обратно в Славянск.

 Вот в это я верю. У меня был немного другой вопрос, который я уже задавал, но ответа не получил.  
СБУ сообщает: захвачены заложники и заложена бомба. Оказывается - враньё. СБУ сообщает: выстрелил снайпер и сбил вертолёт. Оказывается - враньё. 
Не приближается ли рейтинг доверия СБУ к рейтингу доверия ЦРУ, которое раньше подтверждало наличие ОМУ в Ираке, а теперь с такой же уверенностью говорит о присутствии российских военных на Юго-Востоке Украины? 
(Повторяю ещё раз: люди в форме могут быть и из Подмосковья, но оплачены, снабжаются и выполняют команды совсем других людей.)

----------


## Eric C.

> Полюбуйся интеллектуальным уровнем "Донецкой республики": Attachment 982

 3-й и 4-й пункты вроде бы пытались реализовать 97 лет назад. Что из этого получилось, все жители территорий бывшей красной диктатуры должны хорошо знать.

----------


## Eric C.

> (Повторяю ещё раз: люди в форме могут быть и из Подмосковья, но оплачены, снабжаются и выполняют команды совсем других людей.)

 Насколько я понял, вас смущает любая позиция как-либо подразумевающая участие РФ в организации актов вооруженного насилия на территории восточной Украины. Никак не комментируя ВАШУ позицию насчет возможных координаторов этих действий, я все же хотел бы спросить, согласны ли вы с тем что данные вооруженные захватчики представляют исключительную опасность на многих уровнях, и должны быть остановлены *независимо от того на кого они работают*?

----------


## Crocodile

> согласны ли вы с тем что данные вооруженные захватчики представляют исключительную опасность на многих уровнях, и должны быть остановлены *независимо от того на кого они работают*?

 Вы знаете, "вооруженные захватчики" (воспользуюсь вашей терминологией) не могут существовать вечно и в изоляции. Возможно, мой экскурс покажется вам притянутым мною за уши, но давайте посмотрим на, казалось бы сторонний конфликт: Израиль и Палестинцы. Весь цивилизованный мир (назовём его так) глубоко убеждён, что решение израильско-палестинской проблемы лежит только в плоскости дипломатии и что военного решения не существует. Такой вывод был сделан в течение безуспешных десятилетий борьбы одних хорошо подготовленный вооружённых захватчиков с другими хорошо подготовленными вооружёнными захватчиками. Ни у кого, в опять-таки цивилизованном мире, нет ни малейшего сомнения в том, что вооружённые захватчики должны быть остановлены. НО! Коль скоро этот конфликт будет служить инструментов выяснения отношений других, более мощных в экономическом и, возможно, военном плане государств Израиль будет оставаться горячей точкой.  
Вернёмся к нашим баранам. Предлагаю не ждать десятилетия и сразу начать искать дипломатический компромисс. Сейчас, на мой взгляд, такие попытки не ведутся. Вместо этого, ведётся поиск красной черты - кто кого и насколько сможет продавить. Это может привести только к эскалации конфликта, т.к. все игроки достаточно сильны. Вот представим себе встречу стран в Женеве: 
- США: РФ, заберите своих военных!
- РФ: Не можем, мы тут ни при чём.
- Заберите своих военных!
- Не можем, мы тут ни при чём.
и т.д. 
Вот если бы были доказательства присутствия, ими надо было хряснуть об стол переговоров, и вот тогда этот разговор имел бы смысл, а так это разговор слепого с глухим. Доказательств нет и это очень даже принципиально. Есть только догадки, спекуляции, что угодно. А если армия Украины будет очень нагло себя вести, тогда РФ имеет полное право, как гарант безопасности во всём мире, "to protect civilians". Сценарий ничего не напоминает? Ну, там Ливия, Сирия, другие страны, нет?  
Ну, вот, так я считаю, что весь цивилизованный мир обязан уступить в этом вопросе (собственно создание федерации, раз уж создания правительства национального единства не получилось) и спокойно продолжать заниматься своими делами. Ничего страшного не произойдет если в Украине вдруг будет не унитарное государство, а федерация. Массовых расстрелов это не означает уж точно. А если США так не нравится Путин, свобода слова в РФ и прочие дела, так пусть они лучше занимаются вложениями в альтернативные источники энергии и снижают энергозависимость от ископаемых источников. А сегодняшняя ситуация выглядит так, как будто у цивилизованного мира что-то сорвалось и они от злости съехали с катушек и перестали мыслить рационально. 
Моя точка зрения стала более понятной?

----------


## it-ogo

> Вот в это я верю. У меня был немного другой вопрос, который я уже задавал, но ответа не получил.

 Получал уже не раз.   

> СБУ сообщает: захвачены заложники и заложена бомба. Оказывается - враньё. СБУ сообщает: выстрелил снайпер и сбил вертолёт. Оказывается - враньё. 
> Не приближается ли рейтинг доверия СБУ к рейтингу доверия ЦРУ, которое раньше подтверждало наличие ОМУ в Ираке, а теперь с такой же уверенностью говорит о присутствии российских военных на Юго-Востоке Украины?

 СБУ часто врет, да. Имеет право - работа у него такая. Глупо, на мой взгляд, поскольку моментально ловится. Но право имеет. Что же касается снайпера, насколько я понимаю, это было не "вранье", а предварительная версия произошедшего.   

> (Повторяю ещё раз: люди в форме могут быть и из Подмосковья, но оплачены, снабжаются и выполняют команды совсем других людей.)

 Да повторяй сколько хочешь, свои соображения - все - я уже изложил. И не вижу оснований пересматривать свои выводы. Российские СМИ тоже команды совсем других людей выполняют, да. Проведи на них пару дней осуждения захватов и бандитизма в том же духе, как Майдан освещался - все колорады бы уже по домам сидели. Они же от русТВ подзаряжаются.  
<CENSORED>

----------


## Eric C.

> Ну, вот, так я считаю, что весь цивилизованный мир обязан уступить в этом вопросе (собственно создание федерации, раз уж создания правительства национального единства не получилось) и спокойно продолжать заниматься своими делами. Ничего страшного не произойдет если в Украине вдруг будет не унитарное государство, а федерация. Массовых расстрелов это не означает уж точно.

 Ваша позиция примерно понятна, но я бы не сказал что я ее реально разделяю. На мой взгляд, жители Донецка и жители Киева (например) все же составляют намного более унитарное образование чем жители Тель-Авива и Сектора Газа, и в этом кроется фундаментальное различие, делающее пример с Ближним Востоком абсолютно не работающим здесь. 
Рассуждения о том что "ничего страшного не произойдет" от нас звучат как-то по меньшей мере некорректно. Не нам там жить и разгребать последствия этих AK47-выступлений. На форуме есть человек из того региона, который последовательно и логично изложил почему он за единство Украины и против всяких там "Donetsk Federal District". Я абсолютно понимаю и уважаю его позицию. А есть кто-нибудь из того региона кто за федерализацию, и кто бы мог объяснить почему он за нее, и как его жизнь улучшится в условиях автономии?

----------


## Crocodile

> СБУ часто врет, да. Имеет право - работа у него такая.

 Если ты серьёзно насчёт того, что служба безопасности имеет право врать, то у меня вопросов больше нет.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Хотя "Политика" вроде не модерируется. ...

 "Политика" модерируется, потому что дисклеймера уже нет.

----------


## it-ogo

> Если ты серьёзно насчёт того, что служба безопасности имеет право врать, то у меня вопросов больше нет.

 СБ имеет право врать публике, но не высшим органам власти.

----------


## Basil77

> Тут мою темку с петицией резко грохнули - видимо ради мира. Хотя "Политика" вроде не модерируется. Ну так хотя бы здесь приведу текст писем, которые своим зарубежным контактам порассылал.

 It-ogo, я понимаю, что ты сейчас на нервах, но петиция на языковом форуме - это уже череcчур. Или ты для большего сходства Донбасса с Бермудским треугольником, а сегодняшней Украины - с Канатчиковой дачей решил в Спортлото написать?  ::

----------


## SergeMak

А я не верю в версию с ПТУР-ом. ПТУР - это средство для борьбы с танками и прочей бронированной техникой, для этого оснащается кумулятивной боеголовкой. Какой смысл применять это оружие против вертолета? Как из пушки по воробьям. Да и доставить комплекс через границу довольно затруднительно. 
Другое дело ПЗРК - оснащенная головкой с теплонаведением, ракета сама находит цель. Стоимость ПЗРК в 2 раза ниже ПТУРа, а самое главное, хорошо известно, что в дни киевского переворота из военных частей на западе Украины было украдено несколько десятков ПЗРК. То есть это оружие уже даже и не надо тащить через границу, оно уже обращается где-то на черном рынке.
И тогда возникает закономерный вопрос, а кто же все-таки на самом деле стоит за ополченцами? Одно из двух: либо люди, разворовавшие военные склады под Львовом снабжают теперь этим оружием людей на востоке, либо они продали его этим людям.

----------


## it-ogo

Где-то так. 0e3e74a561cb.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------

